# Cheetahs Real Grow Journal



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

here is my only plant so far  haha!! it's sensi * . it's maybe 10 days old...maybe 11  . last two-three days it took off. Cheers!!! Cheetah


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

just a lil info for the ghetto setup  . i've used two paper boxes - from my satelite speakers and from my Behringer dj mixer  the lights are 4(four) 2ft fluro tubes (blue spectrum)putted 1-2" from the top of the plant. the soil is no pre-nuted, just PH-ed and mixed with gravel. today i'll do some upgrades to my other grow cab, coz that's just my temp dresser ghetto setup as i said before.... but damn, i'm temptaded to turn this dresser in to my actual grow cab. one of my buddys will go out of the country for a few months and he offers me to give me his 400W HPS  . if i attach this 400 watter to my small cupboard growcab the height will be very big problem. it's hard to cool down this lil cupboard. dimensions are 1.5'W x 3'H x 3'L . the dresser dimensions are maybe (doesn't really measured it so far..will post the exact dimensions tomorrow) ....maybe 2'W x 5'H x 4'L . if i add my 250 watter and my buddys 400 watter to this dresser, i think that the results will be killah  . well thats it fo now . Cheers!!! Cheetah


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2008)

looking good so far dude, Shame ur not closer cuz i got too many clones and seedlings, I could do with someone taking a few off my hands. 400w hps should be ok if its far from the balast temp wise. Good luck with ya seedling dude may the fem fairy be on ur side.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> Good luck with ya seedling dude may the fem fairy be on ur side.


hehe..hope so dude! thanks fo wishin me luck...i'm gona need it  Cheers!!! Cheetah


----------



## zilluz (May 28, 2008)

im here bro 
seedling is looking healthy nice and green


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

thats the way it is  . Cheers!!!


----------



## zilluz (May 28, 2008)

what light is that your using on that seedling


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

look above  ok....4 x 2' fluro tubes


----------



## zilluz (May 28, 2008)

do you dj?


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

yeah  mostly @ home, but i've had spin the cdjs two times in a night club with my buddys


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

one of my buddis id djing from maybe 5-6 years


----------



## zilluz (May 28, 2008)

yh thats cool i use to mess about with the cddj thing aswel but never got any good at it lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

well, i'm good  what kinda music ya play?


----------



## zilluz (May 28, 2008)

im into everything really ent much i wont listen too
if i like it, i just like it lol


----------



## ORECAL (May 28, 2008)

the plants lookin good cheetah!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

man....it's just one .....  but thanks  cheers!!!


----------



## ORECAL (May 28, 2008)

yeah yeah, just used to making it plural......... why is it only one??????????????

none of the others germinate?


----------



## Alto (May 28, 2008)

subscribed
will be stopping by ofter Cheetah, good luck brother.
 pass
DJ thing: I do audio and worked a lot with Junior Vasquez, Okenfold, lots of other NYC DJs during live shows


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE LINK...........BUMP BUMP CHEERS TO THE CHE! DB.

AHHHHH BABIES!!!! SNIFFLE" I NEED A TISSUE! THERE ALLWAYS SO CUTE AT THIS AGE....
AND THEN THEY TURN, "INTO PHUCKING MONSTERS" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH MUHHAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 28, 2008)

Your getting to many threads my friend. I can't keep up with all the conversations.... Did you germinate in a papertowel or just put the seeds in the soil?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

He Throws Them In The Air,,,,,,,and Claps At Them....db.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 28, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> He Throws Them In The Air,,,,,,,and Claps At Them....db.


maybe that's why only one germinated.... (are you retarded?)


----------



## steve0029 (May 28, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> here is my only plant so far  haha!! it's sensi * . it's maybe 10 days old...maybe 11  . last two-three days it took off. Cheers!!! Cheetah


Looking real good bro.. What happened to the other seeds/plants
I'm sure they'll all do just fine by looking at your last grow (real nice)! 
Good luck and keep up the good work bro 
btw I'm getting kind of addicted to growing as well! I haven't finished my first grow yet and started a second already and thinking of a third all at the same time


----------



## mastakoosh (May 28, 2008)

i am tuned in.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 28, 2008)

man cheetah. your gonna make this plant a beast=]


----------



## 2kstyle (May 28, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> just a lil info for the ghetto setup  . i've used two paper boxes - from my satelite speakers and from my Behringer dj mixer  the lights are 4(four) 2ft fluro tubes (blue spectrum)putted 1-2" from the top of the plant. the soil is no pre-nuted, just PH-ed and mixed with gravel. today i'll do some upgrades to my other grow cab, coz that's just my temp dresser ghetto setup as i said before.... but damn, i'm temptaded to turn this dresser in to my actual grow cab. one of my buddys will go out of the country for a few months and he offers me to give me his 400W HPS  . if i attach this 400 watter to my small cupboard growcab the height will be very big problem. it's hard to cool down this lil cupboard. dimensions are 1.5'W x 3'H x 3'L . the dresser dimensions are maybe (doesn't really measured it so far..will post the exact dimensions tomorrow) ....maybe 2'W x 5'H x 4'L . if i add my 250 watter and my buddys 400 watter to this dresser, i think that the results will be killah  . well thats it fo now . Cheers!!! Cheetah


 
Damn, somebody don't worry about the elec bill. Man if I ran that much light my bill would hit two bills plus easy. Can't afford that for elec. Damn cheetah, you guys got cheap elec out there?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> maybe that's why only one germinated.... (are you retarded?)



LOL HARD.! I DRIVE A LITTLE BUS... AND MY PLANTS KEEP HITING ME IN THE HEAD... DOES THAT COUNT.??? DB.00....! ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN. PUFF  PASS.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 28, 2008)

Sounds good to me, Puff puff...(bogart)..Puff puff.... That's more like it..Pass


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 28, 2008)

shit man. rollin and smokin. pass that shit.=D im fuckin blown to the dome. this shit i grew gets me fuckin higher than some good chron.=]


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THANKS FOR THE LINK...........BUMP BUMP CHEERS TO THE CHE! DB.
> 
> AHHHHH BABIES!!!! SNIFFLE" I NEED A TISSUE! THERE ALLWAYS SO CUTE AT THIS AGE....
> AND THEN THEY TURN, "INTO PHUCKING MONSTERS" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH MUHHAAAAAAA!!!


haha...hopefully


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

Alto said:


> subscribed
> will be stopping by ofter Cheetah, good luck brother.
> pass
> DJ thing: I do audio and worked a lot with Junior Vasquez, Okenfold, lots of other NYC DJs during live shows


hey, thanks man !puff puff  well thats cool...bout this world famous djs


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Your getting to many threads my friend. I can't keep up with all the conversations.... Did you germinate in a papertowel or just put the seeds in the soil?


yes i did. the two fuckin shivas just cracked and there were roots, but very tiny.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

steve0029 said:


> Looking real good bro.. What happened to the other seeds/plants
> I'm sure they'll all do just fine by looking at your last grow (real nice)!
> Good luck and keep up the good work bro
> btw I'm getting kind of addicted to growing as well! I haven't finished my first grow yet and started a second already and thinking of a third all at the same time


hey ya BG grower  . thanks. the other seeds didn't show up yet.....i'm loosin faith  maan, i'm addicted too . Cheers!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i am tuned in.


cool, bro


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

[BionicChronic];889316 said:


> man cheetah. your gonna make this plant a beast=]


hopefully, i'll make 5 beast plants  ....not only one


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> Damn, somebody don't worry about the elec bill. Man if I ran that much light my bill would hit two bills plus easy. Can't afford that for elec. Damn cheetah, you guys got cheap elec out there?


man, the ellectricity here is not cheap.....it's fuckin expensive!!! But what the hell......i'll do everything to have some HQ mothafuckin weed, that will pull the shits out of me, if ya know what i mean  i'll sacrify my lunch for the weed  hahaha....peace!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

hey alto...i forgot to pass


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2008)

interception............ puff puff pass back


----------



## Alto (May 29, 2008)

mr west said:


> interception............ puff puff pass back


 Thanks Cheetah
 **Holds tiny roach and looks at Mr West thinking "is that Batman hittin' my stash?"**


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2008)

Alto said:


> Thanks Cheetah
> **Holds tiny roach and looks at Mr West thinking "is that Batman hittin' my stash?"**


quickly thows together some fresh skins and weed together, lights, inhales and passes that shit to Alto


----------



## Alto (May 29, 2008)

mr west said:


> quickly thows together some fresh skins and weed together, lights, inhales and passes that shit to Alto


puff puff....deeply inhales....
"Did you grow this in Guano?"
Puffs and passes...


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

puuuuuuff puuuuuuuff.........cough cough cough.....damn this shit is hard.....passes again


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

Man Is That Still Going, Its Better Than The Olyimpic Torch, Back To The States For A Little Wack And Back... Puff Puff Pass. Oh! I Litt Anotier With The Cheery From That,,, So Its A Two Hander, Suicide On One.
Lol Man This Is Some Gooooooooooooood Sht.!!! Db.


----------



## ORECAL (May 29, 2008)

haha, you guys crack me up.........


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 29, 2008)

They are in their own world........let me the fuck in.....


----------



## ORECAL (May 29, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> ........let me the fuck in.....


i know..........


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

Like A Huntchback...."all Are Welcome, Allll Are Welcome....!!!" Some Puff Puff Pass, All Fresh Like For The Two Of You's...and In The Spirt Of The Che' Mans Journal. Cheers.!!! Db.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> man, the ellectricity here is not cheap.....it's fuckin expensive!!! But what the hell......i'll do everything to have some HQ mothafuckin weed, that will pull the shits out of me, if ya know what i mean  i'll sacrify my lunch for the weed  hahaha....peace!!!


 
I like your style man. You can probable grow more then 5 beast under all the light. I think I might experiment with some scrog in the future. nah mean. since you got all the light spread, scrog seems to be ideal for lots a light. get pounds.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

some crappy shots, but you'll get the point....still no success on the others  fuck...shit...^#$%@...aggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....i'm mad


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> I like your style man. You can probable grow more then 5 beast under all the light. I think I might experiment with some scrog in the future. nah mean. since you got all the light spread, scrog seems to be ideal for lots a light. get pounds.


once again....Cheers dude!!! man your very close to the goal...looks like you'll have a big number of green labeled jars   rofl .....if ya know what i mean  you said that your lookin for Narc high.....maybe your 4-5 days away


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> s....still no success on the others ....i'm mad


You would think with Sensi seed they would have a better rate of germination?
Did you get them straight from Sensi or thru a distributor?
(reason I am asking is I like the look of some of their strains and was thinking about buying NL#5xHAZE from them)


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

????? nah man their not from sensi seeds .....haha i told ya all that the sensi stars are gaved to me from a friend growwer in bg


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ????? nah man their not from sensi seeds .....haha i told ya all that the sensi stars are gaved to me from a friend growwer in bg


Sorry my bad passes, must be the smoke I'm all mixed up today.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

hahahaha...maybe


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

Woooh new grow!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

yep....i'm addicted


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2008)

its the best hobbie ive found lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

yeah.........the second best........behind smokin bud and restin a bit LOL


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

Did ya drop some more beans to make up for the non sprouted ones?
Are ya gonna?


----------



## dvsmoi6 (May 31, 2008)

So i'm starting my garden i three saplings outside and im ready to bring them in, they are at a week atleast. one is almost three inches and the other is at half an inche and well there is no third sapling. 
Either way, i've read up on lights and i've decided to use florescents for the veg phase and HPS for the Flowering phase. 
How much difference is there if i Grab a Metal halide (HID) light for the veg period. how much more difference will i see. and is there somthing i should know about fixtures. there is alot of different kinds. Does the cover matter or whats up ? please help me, as my baby's are getting bigger im stressing more on this.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 31, 2008)

dude. just save the money. get an hps. veg with it and flower with it.=] ull see aazing results.=]


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2008)

dvsmoi6 said:


> So i'm starting my garden i three saplings outside and im ready to bring them in, they are at a week atleast. one is almost three inches and the other is at half an inche and well there is no third sapling.
> Either way, i've read up on lights and i've decided to use florescents for the veg phase and HPS for the Flowering phase.
> How much difference is there if i Grab a Metal halide (HID) light for the veg period. how much more difference will i see. and is there somthing i should know about fixtures. there is alot of different kinds. Does the cover matter or whats up ? please help me, as my baby's are getting bigger im stressing more on this.


Like what bionic said, get yaself a 400w hps and use it for everything, they will veg great under it. I have hps and mh and i cant tell much diffrence so if u want one light to do everything id sugest hps. Take it easy dude, pehaps start your own thread to document ur progress


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 31, 2008)

true that MR WEST


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

dvsmoi6 said:


> So i'm starting my garden i three saplings outside and im ready to bring them in, they are at a week atleast. one is almost three inches and the other is at half an inche and well there is no third sapling.
> Either way, i've read up on lights and i've decided to use florescents for the veg phase and HPS for the Flowering phase.
> How much difference is there if i Grab a Metal halide (HID) light for the veg period. how much more difference will i see. and is there somthing i should know about fixtures. there is alot of different kinds. Does the cover matter or whats up ? please help me, as my baby's are getting bigger im stressing more on this.


nice post ya bitch ass  hahahahaha


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2008)

think we stopped a hyjacking Cheetah dude lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

hahah....yeah, lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

but I love hijacking other peoples threads 

Hiya cheetah. I made ti to your journal. 
Those buds u have in your avatar lot HOT!


mr west said:


> think we stopped a hyjacking Cheetah dude lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks Lacy....they just look hot....not get me high like shit  .....fuckin bagseeds.....thanks for commin by! Cheers!!!


----------



## zilluz (Jun 2, 2008)

at least you got bud to smoke though


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

man, its shit......damn i'm shame for the growers race  and with just one plant  haha......damn....^&%@..shit....agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## zilluz (Jun 2, 2008)

just see it as some experience


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

yes, i'm


----------



## zilluz (Jun 2, 2008)

atleast you know you can grow weed which alot of people find hard (and some even impossible) even tho they have stupidly expensive setups which include everything


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah man, thats right  cheers to you my friend !!! CheetaH


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 2, 2008)

that sucks that your not doing so good man, hope things get better soon for ya


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> that sucks that your not doing so good man, hope things get better soon for ya


hope that too man!!! i'm doin good i guess, but the damn seeds dont  Cheers!!! CheeTah


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hope that too man!!! i'm doin good i guess, but the damn seeds dont  Cheers!!! CheeTah


I've been using the water in a shot glass method and it works awsome , 12/12 BC Mangos germed and 16/16 White Widow germed , and I've had them under a 15w CFL once they got a tap root and I planted them into the Jiffy pucks


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

dont talk like that man....i'm jealous


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> dont talk like that man....i'm jealous


sorry  I wish I could send you some clones but I can't cuz I live in Canada and sending it to the US will more then likely end up getting seezed (is that the right word?) , but try the water in a shot glass trick for Germ.

Don't feel bad , I lost alot just because of 1 hot day >.> so I'm feeding my plants 20-20-20 and B-1 Thrive to get them going good again <.<


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> man, its shit......damn i'm shame for the growers race  and with just one plant  haha......damn....^&%@..shit....agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




how long did you cure it for ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

okay man, will try it sometime


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> okay man, will try it sometime


oh and I'd try using a CFL for a couple seedlings and see what light you perfer for seedlings


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

i use 4 x 2' flurotubes


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i use 4 x 2' flurotubes


what's the wattage? I got 2 13w Flo given to me and they aren't that bright so I took em down and use my veg area for my seedlings 165w of CFL in my veg , I closed down my flowering area since I'm not using it and added the lights to my veg to help get faster growth


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

18W each....blue spectrum..works damn good......gotta go man...see ya tomorrow  .Cheers!!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> 18W each....blue spectrum..works damn good......gotta go man...see ya tomorrow  .Cheers!!!


ok ttyl , tc bye


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

hello  i'm so dissapointed from my current grow...... i watered the fuckin seeds with beer (Beck's) .......maybe thats the KEY for the successful germination  rofl ......the one and only fuckin plant is now topped above the third set of leafs


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 3, 2008)

i wnana see some pics man. please


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

damn....i knew that somebody will blackmail me for picz.....ROFL  i'll post some tomorrow buddy  thenks for your interest! Cheers!!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 3, 2008)

dude. i wnana see it asap lol. haha.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2008)

*Beer?... hehehe.... Now why would you mix the devil juice with god gift bro!! SOme apple juice.. but beer... hehehehe*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

hahahahaha....why the fuck not?!? it contain very usefull micro ellements  . my dad use to water our India-rubber plant with beer when i was just a young bwoy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

[BionicChronic];906359 said:


> dude. i wnana see it asap lol. haha.


shit man, dont point that gun in my head!!! LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2008)

well hell... learn something everyday


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

hahaha...fo sure man


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 3, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> shit man, dont point that gun in my head!!! LOL


haha man i will if i have too


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

damn....someone call 911!!! asap!!! Pleace!!!!!!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 3, 2008)

haah damn lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

huh...it's not funny man....i'm serious!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2008)

wolf or not dude... give us the address!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

hahah......sorry...i can't....leo is watchin


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2008)

then what you want me to tell 911.. this dude online is dying?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2008)

Dude... im gonna post some pics of the plants... even he sick ones... ewww... heheheh ..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

hey....not here man


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2008)

I wouldnt do that man... you probably would get infected.... get the rot... hehehe... damn im medicated to the dome!!!! hehehehee..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

haha.... i'm a soil growa'


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> haha.... i'm a soil growa'


yeah my soil one outside is doing great.... have you ever tried Hygromite? check out the updated pic in my journal man... sad but be carefull not to catch the rot while you visit...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*is this guy like joking or what?*


genfranco said:


> wolf or not dude... give us the address!





genfranco said:


> Dude... im gonna post some pics of the plants... even he sick ones... ewww... heheheh ..





cheetah2007 said:


> hey....not here man


*Hi cheetah dude. How are you this fine morning.*

*And genfranco...back the fook off. *


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *is this guy like joking or what?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell?.. Dont you get it? he was wanting 911... the other guy laughed..he said its for real... you back the fook off lady.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

hey hey... i want peace here.....


----------



## zilluz (Jun 3, 2008)

ok children lets all play nicely we are all fellow roll it uppers

so spread the f**king love


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *iHi cheetah dude. How are you this fine morning.*
> 
> <b><i>


i'm baked...... so far  how bout u?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*You know. Usually that is the first thing I do but I haven't gotten that far yet.*
*Gee cheetah. Thats for making me get my priorities in order here.*
*Damn. I KNEW something didn't quite feel right!!! *

*Be back in a few*

* how the heck did that happen ?*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

haha.........it' just happen sometimes


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 3, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> huh...it's not funny man....i'm serious!!!


your serious about caling the cops lol HA!


----------



## DWR (Jun 3, 2008)

hoi cheetah, hows the grow coming along  ?

I just snip'd a little bud of my plant, and well ...... I havnt cough'd so hard in my life.... it suck'd 

hehe....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

hahahah..okay, you lucky bastard


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

[BionicChronic];906630 said:


> your serious about caling the cops lol HA!


hmmmm.......naaaaah, i'm not


----------



## Alto (Jun 3, 2008)

Heh, well I snipped a very tiny bud from one of mine that wasn't gettin any light and it was like smoking a pine cone.
Heh
Couldn't feel my feets!
Did you drop more seed to make up for the non-sproutees?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

i dont wanna talk about that man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

right now i just can't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

for my buddy [BionicChronic] and for all of ya ofcourse  think it's growin slooooow.... will repot it this days (around christmas  lol)....i'm a bit lazy.....and dissapointed too....damn...and high  i should begin to feed it in a few days. The veins of the leafs are a bit yelow i guess. what you think? and yeah, the first set of leafs are cutted.....coz i under water it  .....as i said i'm a lazy mothafucka  i was more exited bout my first grow...maybe coz the things were runnin better......hope the karma will be on my side soon......otherwise, i'll have to kill myself


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

well, i should put the hps too.....after re-pottin the damn plant....


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 4, 2008)

that shit is sick. lookin good too.


----------



## zilluz (Jun 4, 2008)

looking good

how do you keep the leaves so green?


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2008)

aww cute. looking nice an healthy dude. will you be topping it soon? get it under the hps dude


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

it's topped mr west.....you just can't notice it from this shitty picz


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

zilluz said:


> looking good
> 
> how do you keep the leaves so green?


thanks! i dunno....it's from the genes maybe


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

[BionicChronic];910233 said:


> that shit is sick. lookin good too.


man, what do you mean sick......you mean it'll die?!?!?!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> man, what do you mean sick......you mean it'll die?!?!?!


nAW i mean it in a good way homie.
dont trip. you seen how my plant looks topped. maybe they will look simialar. your will probally be ya filled out than mine if your gonna be using an hps. i got a 400 watt bulb but no ballast=[ good luck bro.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

maaan....i'm just playn' around.....lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Morning cheetah *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Nah ...he is just being hip and cool cheetah.*

*Its sick man.*

*Its the shit!!! *

*Those now are positive comments.*

*Go figure *

*I know. Its weird. peace:*

*So cheetah. YOU ARE THE SHIT MAN!!! *

*See that is suppose to be a compliment *


cheetah2007 said:


> man, what do you mean sick......you mean it'll die?!?!?!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Nah ...he is just being hip and cool cheetah.*
> 
> *Its sick man.*
> 
> ...


i dunno why you think i'm retarded........ as i said i was just bullshittin....


----------



## Alto (Jun 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i dunno why you think i'm retarded........ as i said i was just bullshittin....


Really your retarded?
Many props for having such a nice grow and being impaired that way.
(see Lacy bullshitting that way) passes to Cheetah


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i dunno why you think i'm retarded........ as i said i was just bullshittin....


CHE' WERE GETTING TO KNOW U" WE STOPPED "THINKING" IT ALONG TIME AGO. MISTER!!! LOL DB.~TLB! 

YOUR PLANT LOOKS FINE. JUST GETTING GOING, AND B4 U KNOW IT! BAMM! U'LL BE OFF AND RUNNING AGAIN.!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> CHE' WERE GETTING TO KNOW U" WE STOPPED "THINKING" IT ALONG TIME AGO. MISTER!!! LOL DB.~TLB!
> 
> YOUR PLANT LOOKS FINE. JUST GETTING GOING, AND B4 U KNOW IT! BAMM! U'LL BE OFF AND RUNNING AGAIN.!!!


 

tru dat!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 4, 2008)

check that out guys. d3fanatly getting this=]http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48631


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

the package from Mr. Wests seedbank arrived in BG yesterday  !!!! Thank you so much man!!! the package contain two white widow seeds. they are in the dirt now...from 12 hours....hope the karma will turn on my side soon  .the sec pic is the repoted plant.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

Alto said:


> Really your retarded?
> Many props for having such a nice grow and being impaired that way.
> (see Lacy bullshitting that way) passes to Cheetah


puff puff....cough cough....>>>>>>>>>>>passes back to alto


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking good so far. These early stages can be so frustrating. But since you have two growing tips at each node and then those tips will have nodes with two growing tips and their tips will have tips etc etc, the plants' growth keeps accelerating faster and faster. That plant will be three feet tall before you know it.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Jun 5, 2008)

Very Nice Cheetah.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Looking good so far. These early stages can be so frustrating. But since you have two growing tips at each node and then those tips will have nodes with two growing tips and their tips will have tips etc etc, the plants' growth keeps accelerating faster and faster. That plant will be three feet tall before you know it.


btw man, there are new growth of branches in the beginnig of every set of leafs....i love indicas


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> btw man, there are new growth of branches in the beginnig of every set of leafs....i love indicas


Yeah, we're both saying the same thing. You just managed it in a lot less words. I like indicas too. But I like a good mix. Something for every mood. I'm gonna have one sativa strain, one indica, and one cross in my next grow. Should be great fun trying to keep an even canopy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> You just managed it in a lot less words. I like indicas too. Should be great fun trying to keep an even canopy


haha...as i said, i'm a lazy stoner  .it will be fun fo sho man


----------



## GrievyBaby (Jun 5, 2008)

My eyes are now glued too this thread. 

This dudes last plant was my inspiration on what got me interested in growing.

Lets hope you can do the same again, Only this time.. a better strain.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks GrievyBaby! Cheers for tha kind words!!! Cheetah


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

hmmm...strange....very low members activity today


----------



## Alto (Jun 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hmmm...strange....very low members activity today


Just lurkin' without postin' I bet
Here hit this before they show up dude


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

will do  Cheers buddy!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

hmmm......the post changes  thats strange too  puff puff>>>>pass back


----------



## Alto (Jun 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hmmm......the post changes  thats strange too  puff puff>>>>pass back


The whole site has been sort of buggered since the weekend


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

hahaha...yeah, right


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

btw, the roots of the plant were all over the pleace....hope it'll took off fast now when its repoted


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey, Congrats On The Mail!!! And Round 2 Beggins In Full Swing.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## toolage (Jun 5, 2008)

and so it begins...sit back...roll a j...and watch her grow


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks DB! will do it tool  cheers to both of you guys  haha....cheetah(really high)


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola Tool , hola cheetah2007 sup guys?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

everything is fine. how ya bin buddy?


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> everything is fine. how ya bin buddy?


I'm doing awsome =D , I received my JF and NL today around 11am (the time I woke up) ha what a nice present to wake up to and to boot I put a pot of coffee on to before I checked the mail


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

congratulations then. good luck!


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> congratulations then. good luck!


thanks Hope your girls are doing well


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

it is (dunno if its a girlie) hope the others will sprout any minute


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> it is (dunno if its a girlie) hope the others will sprout any minute


cool good luck , I'm gonna be starting a journal soon so stay tuned


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

okay man


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

well got my journal started and will be up-dating it in the next day or two so feel free to drop by and leave comments at any time pce


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

i'm there dude  Cheers!!!


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> the package from Mr. Wests seedbank arrived in BG yesterday  !!!! Thank you so much man!!! the package contain two white widow seeds. they are in the dirt now...from 12 hours....hope the karma will turn on my side soon  .the sec pic is the repoted plant.


 
Thats some nice and fat indica leaves I see there. Your on the way to the fast pace of life, not the slow 2 months plus kind. Nice man, didn't you have more sprouts already or was it just the seed germinating? Anyways keep up the good work man!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

i have 20% gemination succsess(1/5) the karma is agains me ....sucks huh???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

QUOTE FROM THE REP COMMENTS: "this journal seems awfully unreal " . Hey, who said that  roflmao


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

this looks sooo fake its real =P


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

ANOTHER QUOTE FROM THE REP COMMENTS: "This Journal is soooo fake it looks real =P" - What are you smokin buddy  rofl


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hmmm...strange....very low members activity today


i wasnt on yesterday cuz my pc died lol spent all day yesterday trying to sort it. im back now tho lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

hehe...cool then  lol


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ANOTHER QUOTE FROM THE REP COMMENTS: "This Journal is soooo fake it looks real =P" - What are you smokin buddy  rofl


Maybe it's too real for them, lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

hahahha....yeah??? for real???? rofl


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2008)

" you can't stop reality from being real"
flava flave Quote


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 6, 2008)

Maybe if you change the title to "Cheetah's Really Real Grow Journal" they would believe you.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

hahaha...can't do that.....the site doesn't let me to start new threads


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

...or to change their names too  lol


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ANOTHER QUOTE FROM THE REP COMMENTS: "This Journal is soooo fake it looks real =P" - What are you smokin buddy  rofl


nothing I might be lacking in coffee and sleep fo sho though


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

cool then


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> the package contain two white widow seeds. they are in the dirt now...from 12 hours....


Are you putting all your seeds directly into the soil? Might explain the germination problems. Or did I miss something?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

naah....it just take a day or two more imo man


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, I just saw you said you had 20% success rate. So everything worked out then?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

the seeds that didn't sprout were in the paper and nuffin happen to them for a week...so i take the decizion to put them in the dirt....nuffin happen again....only one cracked in the paper.....get it? it's typed in the journall i guess... Peace!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> the seeds that didn't sprout were in the paper and nuffin happen to them for a week...so i take the decizion to put them in the dirt....nuffin happen again....only one cracked in the paper.....get it? it's typed in the journall i guess... Peace!!!


Okay then. I don't think you mentioned that but okay.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

sorry.....might be on my previous thread "cheetahs gettin prepared for the second" . peace!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 7, 2008)

i'm a DUMBASS.....can't tell You why.......i'll embarace myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 7, 2008)

lets say that i was lost in the translation  .....damn english language........................


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

feeded for for first time today. 1/4 str 20-20-20 fertilizer. today i'll get 400W HPS  p.s. will post picz later guys/gals


----------



## genfranco (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh yeah... Its going to be bad ass with the HPS... although... you didnt do bad on your last setup... well except for potency ... you know I have been researching allot about drying and curing... Some say that its best to let cure for about 4-6 months... What was the way you did it...?


DO you still have some of that left? 

l8er


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

i have some shit left......allmost the whole  i've smoked some ciggs for wake n bake when i dun have other shit


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2008)

any news on the new arrivals?? Did u have a good weeked?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

the picz are here


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2008)

looks great dude it looks like it bout ready for a topping lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

dude, u can't see from the walkman picz, but it is topped


----------



## genfranco (Jun 9, 2008)

Sweet man... So your still curing then.... is it getting any better...taste/strength?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

the taste is awesome man and the smell too....the high is the same....nuffin unexpected happen with the quallity


----------



## genfranco (Jun 9, 2008)

well. shit man... i heard its supposed to do some shit to that tooo.... No color change on the trichs? I mean i know that you are supposed to wait for the tricks to go amber... but when curing it also changes right?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 9, 2008)

Babys Are Looking Nice And Green. Cheers Cheetah. Justa Growin Growin Growin. Db.~ Tlb!


----------



## toolage (Jun 9, 2008)

i 2nd to that! very good job cheetah, keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Alto (Jun 9, 2008)

yes they look very healthy
good job


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks guys...... it isn't good grow at all, but thanks anyway. hey tool, nice avatar


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

btw i got the 400 watter HPsodium


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2008)

well done cheetah dude u wont regret it if u can keep the temps down


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

i'll let the doors of the dresser opened and i have a big fan for blowin on them  cheers mr west, dude  !!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Hiya cheetah. Did you have a problem with your grow.?*
*I just repped you. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Hey. I just noticed your signature. Whats wrong wif bagseeds? *
*I grew years with only bagseed as that is all I could get.*
*I am all for supporting the seed banks and creating more business due to need and demand but I think that bagseeds have their place just as cfls do. *

*Ok I take back my rep!!*








*I'm kiddingggggggggg. I couldn't resist. *


----------



## BCMango (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey. I just noticed your signature. Whats wrong wif bagseeds? *
> *I grew years with only bagseed as that is all I could get.*
> *I am all for supporting the seed banks and creating more business due to need and demand but I think that bagseeds have their place just as cfls do. *
> 
> ...


ta ha u kool girl , gotta bust a guy's balls from time to time cuz if ya don't den u don't like em


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

hey there lacy...grow is goin good so far....jk.....i have one fuckin plant and no success on the other seeds. the bagseeds just suckz!!! there are exeptions ofcourse...... can't rep ya back now, but i will not forget, girl


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

and yes i'm funny guy


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2008)

funny wierd yes lmao


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*You're kidding. Oh gosh .  that sucks. *
*I'm sorry *


cheetah2007 said:


> hey there lacy...grow is goin good so far....jk.....i have one fuckin plant and no success on the other seeds. the bagseeds just suckz!!! there are exeptions ofcourse...... can't rep ya back now,*Yeah I didn't give you rep to get a rep back but thanks all the same.* but i will not forget, girl





cheetah2007 said:


> and yes i'm funny guy


*yep*



mr west said:


> funny wierd yes lmao


*I like funny weird. I like the different and unusual. It makes me feel more normal. Whatever the bleep that is. peace:*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*so what wif the cow avatar. It that good ole'betsy? *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

haha...funny avatar huh??


----------



## genfranco (Jun 10, 2008)

cow/horse?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 10, 2008)

Come on Lacy, that doesn't look anything like a cow..... It's definately a goat.....


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2008)

its a very tall cow anyone can see lol


----------



## Alto (Jun 10, 2008)

Palomino....


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2008)

Palomino *Friesian*


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2008)

anyway back on topic lol. willl we be seeing more pics soon cheetah????
Its a cow hybrid lmao


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats Two Guys In A Suit... Come ' On U Cant See, It! And There Taking The Chee's Porch Bud.!!! Lmao! U Guys Kill Me! Db.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2008)

pantomime palamino friesian


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> anyway back on topic lol. willl we be seeing more pics soon cheetah????
> Its a cow hybrid lmao


xaxaxa  well pics maybe tommorow..... and it's a horse hybrid dude


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> and it's a horse hybrid dude


Do you call it a "coarse" or a "how"? lol, wow I'm stoned.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

damn, me too


----------



## genfranco (Jun 11, 2008)

whatup cheata.... smoking those two plants that died on me.... by god i think im getting high.,... i think..am i ? hehehehe


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

hahahahah....lucky bastard!!!  lol


----------



## genfranco (Jun 11, 2008)

Dude i cantbeleave im feeling this shit... YOu know what it is man.... I had chopped all the stuff that had died (or i thought)....that stuff i have it curing and it taste and smells like shit...well like grass... anyway..very harsh blah blah..ill let it cure longer see if anything.... but what im smoking right now.....this shit right here...hehehhe... are two branches that i didnt think they were dead...they were and then i left them in... well after about what...2 weeks of that shit drying in there with the plants.... i have to say...not bad of a taste..and the trichs even went dead on me which is why i think im getting stoney...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 11, 2008)

damn just thought of something.... i must be smoking advanced nutrients... will i grow? hehehe...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

hahahah......


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

genfranco said:


> damn just thought of something.... i must be smoking advanced nutrients... will i grow? hehehe...


HAHA FUCKKKKKKKKK!!!!! hahaha. thats a good ass one. never heard it till now. fuckin stoners we are. wow!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

hey whadup... i've just leave a comm in ur thread


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

=] yes i saw.......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

ok...good for ya  haha


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

so whats up. im bout to crash man. too high and too dark to even see or doanything.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

im stoned like shit too


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

haha. ights man. have a good one. *PEACE OUT* l88!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

I Have A Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

and ofcourse some walkman picz


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 12, 2008)

is this going to be outdoor? or under the same light that grew the forest of a plant in your last run


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

naah, man, not outdoor....just pick it up outside to take the pic with the shitty walkman phone dude  it's under fluros now..... will change to 400W!!! HPS in the weekend! to much pressure @ work and i dun have the time  it's goin good under the fluros...it loves them actually..... i'm not in a rush with this plant. if its a feme, i'll clone it and i'll fill the fuckin dresser...


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking really nice, man. I've started to really like fluoros, too. You pay a little more money in electricity to get the same amount of light but you don't have to do nearly as much to keep them cool. Keep it up!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

fluros are very good for veg dude! more money in electricity?!? hell no!!! 18W each fluro tube not much i guess...


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

lookin very nice cheetah, cheers from toolage!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

cheeeers!!! i've just leave a comment in ur journal...sorry!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

btw, i've topped 50% of the branches of the s*


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> btw, i've topped 50% of the branches of the s*


sweet, how much longer till you start lsting


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm plannin to make a hundred clones(lol) and flower them imidiately. the goal is to have some big lolipops


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i'm plannin to make a hundred clones(lol) and flower them imidiately. the goal is to have some big lolipops


no doubt bro!!! gotta make my way out to bulgaria!!! keep up the great work man!


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> and ofcourse some walkman picz


looking good fella, well done on the babbies, so bout 4 weeks for the babs yeah ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

approximately 4 weeks yeah


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 12, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> fluros are very good for veg dude! more money in electricity?!? hell no!!! 18W each fluro tube not much i guess...


I mean you need more wattage per lumen of output when using fluoros vs. HID systems. You would need like 600 watts of fluoro light to equal the lumens from 400 watts of MH. But we're maybe talking $8-10 of electricity difference each month. No big deal.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

no big deal fo shoo!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

Wassup Cheetah!! So you got your baby growing eh.... 

Dont know about those floros... But i have to say man... I wired up 4 of the 26 watt ones on my vegging and it did great... I just put that blueberry plant that i was vegging outside since its vegging time here ..... It is taking off quite nice.... Im going to post some pics of my outside plant finally in my grow journal... I have to say man...there just isnt any sub for the sun man.... 

Too small of a grow cab?... not sure if i got your demensions right, But i think you are growing in about the same space as me... well maybe not as tall... mine is only 18 inches deep and 3 feet wide...it is 6 foot tall ...but the top 2 feet are for the vegging... so i guess not too much off... but you might be right about it not being tall enough... then again.. if you scrog or LST her good then she wont be tooo tall... 

By the way... i topped mine wayyy early... and it is looking awsome... ill post some pics of that one too so you can see what she looks like... I would top now if i were you man.. not seeign alot of branching on her..... you want more branches brotha..... 

are you gonna scrog or lst?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm thinkin of SOG in some clones(maybe 10)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

maybe moooore


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah i just measured mine again to see how much room i used.... the top of the reflector where you would connect to the top?..lol... is exactly 4 feet.. 

ok better measurments bro... hold on..



10 11 18 and 12... 

OK so here is what i got going man..


the bucket im using for dwc is 10 inches tall... then the net is 11 inches above that..(you could make that between 8 and 12 inches.)..... from the net to the glass ended up being 18 inches... and the tops of the buds are 11 3/4 inches from the glass.. that means that with my strain (the purps) it grew about 7 inches above the net ... 7inch buds arent bad... 

anyway man i hope this helps.. I am running a 400 hps of course...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

with that low height i would recommend to at least LST the ladies if you dont want the scrog work...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

or just suppercrop... (pinch and bend)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

hey man, did u read the post above?!?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

No sorry i was going too fast.. heheh... so sog... ok well then your on your own man.. traitor....lol
j/k


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

hahaha....sorry bro...the idea behind the sog is cool......also i love lolipops


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

I think SOG seems fine... if you dont mind taking care of MORE plants... not sure if your legal... i am so i just have to make sure not to go over 6 mature plants... in which case... big ass 12 foot outdoor plants would be best... but the wife isnt convinced yet about the legalities due to the media... Freaking feds... NAZIS... why is this called the united STATES of america when each state cant make there own laws... bucnh of shit man.. anyway ....waaaaayyy of subject... good luck with your clones.... do you allready have cloning gel/liquid/powder?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

no i dun have clone powder yet....i'll buy fo sure....i check how the things are goin in the garden shops and i'm jus waitin fo the plants to grow now...... it'll be a long journey


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

well dude i recommend this liquid called dip n grow... Its a concentrate and it will last you for a long time............. Why i think its better are for these reosons....

1. Cheap... about 7$
2. Liquid... You dont have to worry about the gel or powder rubbing off when you try and put it in the rockwool or dirt... 
3. unlimited amount of dips once concentrate has been mixed. 

my $.02


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

so u tell me that i have to go with the liquid one??


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

I think you should man... at least give it a try... you wont be mad at me fore it.... youll see how easy it is and what a great success rate you have and give me more rep...hehehe.. here is the webpage.. Dip'N Grow here is a pic....


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

hey im uploading pics right now of my outside ladies..... 

will let you know when im ready for you to visit the journal...hehehe...


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

i think i might give that a try side by side with root tech! +rep


----------



## BCMango (Jun 12, 2008)

toolage said:


> i think i might give that a try side by side with root tech! +rep


hola tool and others , sorry haven't been doing much up-dates to my split journal besides the room temps and such , but the seeds are germ. i gess they got a little to cold quite a few times so that's prob why they getting their taproot slowly


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

do please... isnt root tech like about 20$... i think it would be a good comparison...

ok so the journal is ready dude... check it out... bud porn.... and as you might now already... if you see the pics through my gallery...you can blow/zoom these up pretty good.. i take them at 3m so they are big...

good luck man..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> hey im uploading pics right now of my outside ladies.....
> 
> will let you know when im ready for you to visit the journal...hehehe...


hahaha....okay


----------



## BCMango (Jun 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> do please... isnt root tech like about 20$... i think it would be a good comparison...
> 
> ok so the journal is ready dude... check it out... bud porn.... and as you might now already... if you see the pics through my gallery...you can blow/zoom these up pretty good.. i take them at 3m so they are big...
> 
> good luck man..


$20 for a 4oz , $30 for an 8oz roughly here in Canada


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

got mine at the local hydro store for 11.99 us


----------



## BCMango (Jun 12, 2008)

toolage said:


> got mine at the local hydro store for 11.99 us


is it true that feeding B-1 Thrive juring flowering will make the buds bigger?

Could it make the buds more dence?

I never knew that the seeds could still germ when they are in cold water xD


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

here is like 4-5 bucks (US)


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

14.95 for the root tech is the cheapest ive found... trust me about the liquid coverage man.... cant wait till toolage makes a comparison... i have never done that...hehehe.. i wonder what success rate....


----------



## BCMango (Jun 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> 14.95 for the root tech is the cheapest ive found... trust me about the liquid coverage man.... cant wait till toolage makes a comparison... i have never done that...hehehe.. i wonder what success rate....


Took 300 Clones and used Rootech and got a 100% rooting rate


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

sweet.... i have 100% rate with the liquid... but i havent done no 300 clones...hehhee...


----------



## BCMango (Jun 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> sweet.... i have 100% rate with the liquid... but i havent done no 300 clones...hehhee...


can't wait till my house plants get bigger for taking clones off of it , gonna try out the scaring method to see if that makes a diffrence


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

toolage said:


> i think i might give that a try side by side with root tech! +rep



Thx for the rep man... do we get something with more rep...hehehe...


----------



## BCMango (Jun 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Thx for the rep man... do we get something with more rep...hehehe...


I belive that the more rep you get then the little area below your Gallery part will change


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Cheetah.... I have a great video series for you...I had never seen it but this guy seems to be on all kinds of forums.... check these videos out man.. very inspirational.... poor guy... https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/18781-my-pot-movie.html

Cant wait for the last movie to come out... 

Sorry to swithc off topic.. i just wanted to show you this vid man... and i know allot of people come through here soo... I found it awesome.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Hey Cheetah.... I have a great video series for you...I had never seen it but this guy seems to be on all kinds of forums.... check these videos out man.. very inspirational.... poor guy... https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/18781-my-pot-movie.html
> 
> Cant wait for the last movie to come out...
> 
> Sorry to swithc off topic.. i just wanted to show you this vid man... and i know allot of people come through here soo... I found it awesome.


I think we've all seen browndirts work......... big drama over these movies.....


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

Drama? Can you PM me about this so we dont jack homies thread?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I think you should man... at least give it a try... you wont be mad at me fore it.... youll see how easy it is and what a great success rate you have and give me more rep...hehehe.. here is the webpage.. Dip'N Grow here is a pic....



I USE IT IN ME JOURNAL, BETTER RESLUTS THAN THERE PIC. 100% SUC. LAST 5YRS. PIC'S IN JOURNAL, CLONING. EB AND FLOW.!~DB.~TLB!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Drama? Can you PM me about this so we dont jack homies thread?


it's not a problem, dude  it's cool  cheers!!!


----------



## zilluz (Jun 13, 2008)

cheets is that your horse in your dp


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

haha, yeah!! i love to ride it when i'm stoned like shit. i love to feel the wind in my hair  lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

i think that i see the stem of the other widow to breakin the surface  go go go baby!!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 13, 2008)

well bro I think I'm gonna put my 3 flowering plants to rest since they have done well but doesn't seem like they are pulling out of flowering very well


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

buy?!?!? i dun think that i understood u


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 13, 2008)

well bro I think I'm gonna put my 3 flowering plants to rest since they have done well but doesn't seem like they are pulling out of flowering very well


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

what u mean...re-veg??


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> what u mean...re-veg??


they are in reveg for 2 months but they haven't changed much and besides I'm gonna harvest em and maybe come back when I get some seeds


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

okay. cool  now i understood u  lol Cheers!!! Good luck!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 13, 2008)

from this grow I have learned that flowering then throwing a plant back into veg isn't worth it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

too much time to recover i guess?!


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> from this grow I have learned that flowering then throwing a plant back into veg isn't worth it


It takes ages but u can do it if u wait long enough, jus cut away the bud bits and be patient dude


----------



## Alto (Jun 13, 2008)

If I had a plant that flowered exceptionally or was just a great plant I would try that to get some cuttings and make a mom.
I have read that it takes ages for them to revert back like stated above.
Otherwise just smoke em up and enjoy FL-0.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheetah...2008. Read thru your stuff. Too bad about your rocky start of your sequel which I will entitle "Cheetah 2008: The seeds of disdain". I have also had my share of... mishaps. But, I am not here to type about myself. No. I am here to type about Cheetah, and his lone surviving, no prospering feminized, white widow, canni-plant. Yes, the lone plant. Last of it's kind. Topped. And still taking its freekin' time to grow. Look. Pump that bitch full of hormones, roids, whatever. That plant has beent the laziest bitch man. Whatever.
She looks good. And yes I notice the difference since you topped her. 
And we both share the same vision.
SOG - Lollypop style kid. Now all you need to do is put those clones in hempy buckets/cups/bottles/etc. Cmon. 
Drink the Koolaid. Join the hempy collective.



Negotiate


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Don't listen to him cheetah.*
*He wanted to bleep me in the eyeball a while ok*

*I'm just messes wif ya dude. *


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 13, 2008)

mr west said:


> It takes ages but u can do it if u wait long enough, jus cut away the bud bits and be patient dude


3 weeks into flowering , + massive heat stress that almost made it die , 2 monthas of veg to try to bring it back , losing way to much leafs (pretty much al heast 1/2 the plant (bottom had no veg on it)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

DaSprout said:


> Cheetah...2008. Read thru your stuff. Too bad about your rocky start of your sequel which I will entitle &quot;Cheetah 2008: The seeds of disdain&quot;. I have also had my share of... mishaps. But, I am not here to type about myself. No. I am here to type about Cheetah, and his lone surviving, no prospering feminized, white widow, canni-plant. Yes, the lone plant. Last of it's kind. Topped. And still taking its freekin' time to grow. Look. Pump that bitch full of hormones, roids, whatever. That plant has beent the laziest bitch man. Whatever.
> She looks good. And yes I notice the difference since you topped her.
> And we both share the same vision.
> SOG - Lollypop style kid. Now all you need to do is put those clones in hempy buckets/cups/bottles/etc. Cmon.
> ...


hmmmm........


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yes I have to agree. Unless you have a plant that you cannot get any new seeds or clones then it really isn't worth the time it takes. You really have to have a lot of time, knowledge and patience for this, if not, then forget it*


FrostickZero said:


> from this grow I have learned that flowering then throwing a plant back into veg isn't worth it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

hey lacy, nice eye


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*I put one of my plants outside that was 2 weeks into flowering and it is still messes up and that was 4 weeks ago *

*I know eventually it will turn back to veg but I have to honestly say that I expected it to happen sooner than this.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*yeah the other got bleeped out *


cheetah2007 said:


> hey lacy, nice eye


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

gotta go guys/gals......i'll have a 2 days party weekend....wish me luck  hahaha......cheers all !!! see ya in monday!


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yeah the other got bleeped out *


The eye watches. The eye sees!
So you betta' make sure you're wearing your pants... Hee hee hee.


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i'm plannin to make a hundred clones(lol) and flower them imidiately. the goal is to have some big lolipops


 
sounds like some one is doing sea of green

think I'll be doing that too, or just three large bushes

good luck cheetah


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I put one of my plants outside that was 2 weeks into flowering and it is still messes up and that was 4 weeks ago *
> 
> *I know eventually it will turn back to veg but I have to honestly say that I expected it to happen sooner than this.*


the strain that I have is a 6 weeker but because of the heat it matured in 3 weeks


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> sounds like some one is doing sea of green
> 
> think I'll be doing that too, or just three large bushes
> 
> good luck cheetah


thanks man! good luck to u too!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

and some updates!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> the strain that I have is a 6 weeker but because of the heat it matured in 3 weeks


huh......wtf?!?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 16, 2008)

lookin real fuckin good cheetah. hopefully in a few weeks ill have my seedling lookin like that. if the weather keeps this high heat and the sun out=]


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

i think that my plant is a lil small for 4 weeks old......


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 16, 2008)

not how the nodes are lookin. in a few months its gonna be a big bush=]. how long you gonna veg for? or do you not know right now? or we will see what happenedS?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

haha.... i'll wait till it show sex.....if its a feme, i'll veg for a few more weeks and i'll clone the whole plant  . the ww is suposed to be feminized, so i'll clone her too


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 16, 2008)

fuckin nice bro. hope you have a fun and sussecffulll grow like your last one=]


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2008)

sounding good dude. Have you started the sexing period?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks duuuudes!! no i haven't mr west.....i'll wait till the preflowers show up


----------



## zilluz (Jun 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> and some updates!


looking real bushy for a small plant, i can never get mine that bushy, i dont know why lol... must just be my shitty setup


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

i'm sure u can.....stick to indicas!


----------



## zilluz (Jun 16, 2008)

i will/am thnx bro


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

cooooool ......!!! !!


----------



## toolage (Jun 16, 2008)

hey cheetah just caught back up! nice plants bro they are looking very healthy!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

yes, they are...so far


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 16, 2008)

lookin good brotha...keep it up!!

winn420


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

daaamn....i knew it.....i was so confuzed when saw someones plants in ur thread.....and the plants looks exactly like yours  lol


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> daaamn....i knew it.....i was so confuzed when saw someones plants in ur thread.....and the plants looks exactly like yours  lol


lol...you didnt see my other post on my journal. my wife was very against me uploading pics to the internet so I told her I wasn't anymore and then on friday she came home and found me passed out in front of the computer and I was logged into my RIU account AND my photobucket account so she saw every pic I had uploaded and it was much easier to delete them from my photobucket rather than arguing with her. So I just opened a new account and all that hard work building my journals is now wasted, but I'm still keeping it updated so you guys can have some closure...lol 

It's all the widows fault for being so dam good and knocking my ass out in front of the pc!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

looooooooooool


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> looooooooooool


yeah bro I couldn't help but to just laugh at myself on that one...big ass trainwreck pic just staring at me when she woke me up...lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

hahah....good luck then  lmao


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Realy Looking Nice Cheetah!!! Green And Bushy!  Lil Babies. Ahhhhh!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> and some updates!


Whatup cheetah... Looking good on that one... So it looks ready for another fim or top... another 1 or 2 weeks veg... then you get "1 or 2" clones and flower those....this way you can see the sex and grow your mother/father maxi style.....its lookin healthy......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

yes, it's healthy so far......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Realy Looking Nice Cheetah!!! Green And Bushy!  Lil Babies. Ahhhhh!


thanks db


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yes, it's healthy so far......


can't wait to see new pics


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

did u see the yesterdays picz?


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> did u see the yesterdays picz?


yes and they look awsome and very healthy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

hahah.....dun throw up on my plaaaaants dude


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> huh......wtf?!?


I don't tottly understand why it matured 3 weks faster then what it should have but then again it was exposed to temps close to 30C


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahah.....dun throw up on my plaaaaants dude


ta ha , na as in the good kind of


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 17, 2008)

Whats Up Cheetah... Hows It Going?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

whasup man! its goin great


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats Good. Im Hittin The Sheets Man. Have A Good Day??? Haha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

haha...yep....a good day at work lol


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> here is my only plant so far  haha!! it's sensi * . it's maybe 10 days old...maybe 11  . last two-three days it took off. Cheers!!! Cheetah


Be careful!------Thats a really big grow-op you've got going.

Looks good---my first grow was with a cardboard box up in the attic of a condo---I used a 60 watt grow lite--the plant turned out to be a male but it wouldn't have mattered anyway cause I knew nothing about light cycles or flowering anyway. hope that plant turns out to be a beast!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

maan, the karma is against me....i've put 5 seeds and only one sprouts....then 2 ww and i have one baby now.... maybe u should check the new updates on this thread.......


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2008)

Be possitive dude, with good fortune u will have 2 females which is double the last time. When ur taking cuttings dude take twice as many as u want cuz its good practice to.


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

mr west said:


> Be possitive dude, with good fortune u will have 2 females which is double the last time. When ur taking cuttings dude take twice as many as u want cuz its good practice to.


ha ha ha... I don't think I need to do that , having 400 clones root in 1 month is way more then what I expected


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 17, 2008)

Arent you that idiot that someone has your quote in their sig? Something about your friend told you that cfl's make your weed more fruity? What a douch hahahahaha....


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Arent you that idiot that someone has your quote in their sig? Something about your friend told you that cfl's make your weed more fruity? What a douch hahahahaha....


ha ha ha well it didn't help that I was just starting then and now I know that its not true


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 17, 2008)

We all have to start somewhere.....


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> We all have to start somewhere.....


that's true , I want to do some experiments once I get my new plants


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought you had plants to experiment on?



FrostickZero said:


> having 400 clones root in 1 month is way more then what I expected


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

cheetah waddup bruddah?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

WHAT KIND OF EXPS. ???  DB.~TLB!


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cheetah waddup bruddah?


with that name is there a chance you've ever grown masterkush???

I just planted some masterkush seeds last night that are from dutch passion. I was just curious if you had any experience with the strain...


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 17, 2008)

peeectures?


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I thought you had plants to experiment on?


yea before the big heat stress that caused my flowering plants to mature 3 weeks (6 week strain) and killed 3 flowering plants I did manage to save the other 3 but decided to kill them off because they were starting to have problums , and I had 400 clones then the heat killed them because they were just rooted and most of the new growth looked like it got burned from to much heat and I did try to save the rest but they ended up dieing off slowly


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> WHAT KIND OF EXPS. ???  DB.~TLB!


Exps like what type of time works the best (ie 24/0 , 20/4 , 18/6) , what kind of results would I get using veg food , flowering food late flowering food , no food , B-1 thrive only , B-1 Thrive + Epson salt , etc.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2008)

have u got ur own thread so we can follow these experiments frostikZero?


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

mr west said:


> have u got ur own thread so we can follow these experiments frostikZero?


no not yet , I'm gonna start a new account since the e-mail I used for this some how got deleted , -.- stupid not in use time limit


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> no not yet , I'm gonna start a new account since the e-mail I used for this some how got deleted , -.- stupid not in use time limit


U MIGHT LIKE THE READ OF ME EXP. IN SIG. IM FEEDING ME PLANTS APPLE JUICE, 100% NO SUG.... AND ITS GOTTEN OFF THE HOOK!!! ENJOY
AND ALL COMMS WELCOME.!!!

AND CHEETAH.. I JUST READ SOME THREAD WERE I WAS MENTIONED AS ONE THAT U LIKED.... MAN THAT WAS WAY COOL.!!! REPS AFTER I SPREAD...LOL SO A POST-IT FOR NOW.!!! WAY HONORED.

CHEERS!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

philip.j.fry said:


> with that name is there a chance you've ever grown masterkush???
> 
> I just planted some masterkush seeds last night that are from dutch passion. I was just curious if you had any experience with the strain...


 no sir i dont actually  but since my name is such, i am thinking of trying them soon too.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 18, 2008)

Cheetah...wassup man... So finally got through readying the posts of the peeps on here and its amazing how many topics there are..... heavy medicated people like me cant decipher man....hehehehe.....

patience on that lady... she will reward you... i just hope its not a dude your caressing hehehe... this wasnt the feminized.... hows the ww fem doing?... 

I tell yeah man you might want to do some research on the different strains for sog... i could see how a strain like hashberry with its huge center cola would be good for it..... but we all now ww is knows for tight dense nugs.... well at least the stuff ive seen.... you might end up with some seriously little lollipops.... like the $.05 ones...lol...

anyway man...hope the party weekend was good and your plants are well.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Arent you that idiot that someone has your quote in their sig? Something about your friend told you that cfl's make your weed more fruity? What a douch hahahahaha....


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool ....it was in LoudBlunts's signature i think


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cheetah waddup bruddah?


all cool dude  . how r u ? my widows leafs begun to faten a bit ....the s* is getin big and big.....hope it's not a bastard  lol .Cheers masta!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> Exps like what type of time works the best (ie 24/0 , 20/4 , 18/6) , what kind of results would I get using veg food , flowering food late flowering food , no food , B-1 thrive only , B-1 Thrive + Epson salt , etc.


haha...u were sayn that with late flowerin food, the plants will finish faster, right ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2008)

it will be intresting wen frostik has his own thread


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Cheetah...wassup man... So finally got through readying the posts of the peeps on here and its amazing how many topics there are..... heavy medicated people like me cant decipher man....hehehehe.....
> 
> patience on that lady... she will reward you... i just hope its not a dude your caressing hehehe... this wasnt the feminized.... hows the ww fem doing?...
> 
> ...


as i said the ww is doin fine.....no harm on the plants after two days missin( the party was coooool) a true M U R D E R A T I O N . Big up all junglist massive !!! !! !! !! !!! Cheers all junglist massive !! !! !!  Peace!!! CHeeTAh


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

mr west said:


> it will be intresting wen frostik has his own thread


yes it will.....cant wait fo that ......he jack my fuckin thread ....u bastard


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2008)

i was tring to be polite lol but yeah i did mean that lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

hahahahhah...


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 18, 2008)

my friend and I will try to create 100% male seeds so him and I are gonna do light polution and do a bunch of tests


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yes it will.....cant wait fo that ......he jack my fuckin thread ....u bastard


ta ha , sorry bad habbit xD


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> my friend and I will try to create 100% male seeds so him and I are gonna do light polution and do a bunch of tests


a "malenized" seeds WHY THE FUCK?!?!?!? ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> a "malenized" seeds WHY THE FUCK?!?!?!? ?!?!?!?!?


well I've heard of Fermenized seeds but if I got any I wanna be able to get male seeds of the same strain out of it cuz paying $100 for 15 ferm. seeds and get 0 males isn't in my idea but that's why its hence tests


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

some picz for ya guys/gals i think that i can take a clone from the s* to get some experience points in the cloning operation! the ww got it's third set of leafs.....maybe u can't notice from the shitty walkman picz  sorry....i'm broke like shit and i can't get camera right now  lol . just notice the distance between the lights and the tops  niiiiiice i think  well, all i have to say now is Cheers !!! !!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> well I've heard of Fermenized seeds but if I got any I wanna be able to get male seeds of the same strain out of it cuz paying $100 for 15 ferm. seeds and get 0 males isn't in my idea but that's why its hence tests


i think ur nuts dude.....just get some reg seeds and u'll get males and femes..... and u'll be able to do whatever u wanna do....breed, polinate, clonin' .....ur crazy man....WTF?!?


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i think ur nuts dude.....just get some reg seeds and u'll get males and femes..... and u'll be able to do whatever u wanna do....breed, polinate, clonin' .....ur crazy man....WTF?!?


these ferm seeds are only ferm seeds , I want male seeds of a ferm strain so that I can get males and create more seeds of that 1 kind thus giving me more strains to mess around with


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

pleace STOP postin this kinda dumb shits in my mothafuckin' thread!!! !!! !!! thank You!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> pleace STOP postin this kinda dumb shits in my mothafuckin' thread!!! !!! !!! thank You!


sorry , stop making what you say like a question and I won't reply to it as one


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

this "WTF?!?" that i said is for clearifying that ur nuts and i can't get the point of doin this.....not a Question....... enough said!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> this "WTF?!?" that i said is for clearifying that ur nuts and i can't get the point of doin this.....not a Question....... enough said!


sounds good but I'll be doing a journal once I can start em


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 19, 2008)

wattup im diggin the plants man ill follow this thread till those bitches are buddin 
peace


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for watchin man! Cheers!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Hey cheetah. Your girls are looking good. You cloned them?*
*Very nice clones. They look healthy as ever.*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

nah...i haven't cloned them allready Lacy!!! i'm planin to do this in a few days or so..... but i'll just take one or two clones from the sensi star to learn sumfin bout the clonning!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

i dunno if its a girlie too


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Oh  well dat you want for sure. *
*Cause we know you guys really love all girls*
**


cheetah2007 said:


> i dunno if its a girlie too


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

well, not all..... but i love u  rofl


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

check out the scaring method deff worth it but also do the 45 angel cut and it you reany wanna pust it for your first time cloning cut the bottom part you scared once to get 2 times more rooting area or 1/4 it so that you have 4 serface areas for rooting, if you have some rootech try that out and if you don't want to put your big one into flowering to know the sex use the clones as the tester thus saving the time if it is a female then having to throw it back into veg or veg the clones till they are big enough , 2 weeks after planting them once they have rooted should be safe to do a sex test and if you want try out the 24/48 hours of 100% darkness , some one on here did 3 days of 100% Darkness to get it to show its sex faster


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok...................


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ok...................


sorry read alot , though I might bring thoes up just incase you wanna try any of them


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

....................................*......................*yeah or you might confuse the heck outta them and make them into hermies




*[*quote=FrostickZero;966368]check out the scaring method deff worth it but also do the 45 angel cut and it you reany wanna pust it for your first time cloning cut the bottom part you scared once to get 2 times more rooting area or 1/4 it so that you have 4 serface areas for rooting, if you have some rootech try that out and if you don't want to put your big one into flowering to know the sex use the clones as the tester thus saving the time if it is a female then having to throw it back into veg or veg the clones till they are big enough , 2 weeks after planting them once they have rooted should be safe to do a sex test and if you want try out the 24/48 hours of 100% darkness , some one on here did 3 days of 100% Darkness to get it to show its sex faster[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*aww cute kitty cat  pr-r-r-r-r*


cheetah2007 said:


> well, not all..... but i love u  rofl


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

looks like your tomattos are growing at a good rate 1 thing that I go by is that if your new growth is going good and the rest of the branches are slowly turning into an actual tree looking branch colour there growing at a good speed, they look short and bushy , I dk if it has to do with the strain but that's also a good sign to me


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

i'm not listening to him anyway.....


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

*[*quote=FrostickZero;966368]check out the scaring method deff worth it but also do the 45 angel cut and it you reany wanna pust it for your first time cloning cut the bottom part you scared once to get 2 times more rooting area or 1/4 it so that you have 4 serface areas for rooting, if you have some rootech try that out and if you don't want to put your big one into flowering to know the sex use the clones as the tester thus saving the time if it is a female then having to throw it back into veg or veg the clones till they are big enough , 2 weeks after planting them once they have rooted should be safe to do a sex test and if you want try out the 24/48 hours of 100% darkness , some one on here did 3 days of 100% Darkness to get it to show its sex faster[/quote]



Lacy said:


> ....................................*......................*yeah or you might confuse the heck outta them and make them into hermies


well I don't wanna see him throw one of his big one into flowering and finding out its a female then spend all that time veging it or going all the way through , I've never done the 24 , 48 hours of darkness but I've read where people like the result but its all on personal pref. and I've had clones that rooted and I started to flower them once they were 2 weeks old as a test but all I can say is that its not worth it if your using CFL unless your gonna be happy with small yeilds but I did get 1/8 off of a test plant for 6 weeks of flowering test but none the less if you wanna find the result that your gonna like for the time epent and the time length you wanna wait till you have some smoke doings some tests could be your friend


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*LMAO!!!*

*Oh good Lord Cheetah. *
*And I thought I was outspoken *


cheetah2007 said:


> i'm not listening to him anyway.....


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2008)

at the end of the day u dont wanna be vegging for too long anyway anything over 8" is gonna be a monster for ur cupboard wen u switch the lights


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

Very Nice Pic's... Sht. Even On The Toaster.??? Lol Man Time To High~jack A Cam. Little Bb's Are Looking Sassy!!! Cheers. Db.~tlb! 

And The New Av. Is A Little Spooky...!!! Chucky Esk~!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> pleace STOP postin this kinda dumb shits in my mothafuckin' thread!!! !!! !!! thank You!



LOL... he still doesnt get it though.....hehehe


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 19, 2008)

cheetah how goes it u clonin soon?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

i was goin to clone the s* yesterday, but i had no time  ima lazy stoner...u know  Cheers all!!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i was goin to clone the s* yesterday, but i had no time  ima lazy stoner...u know  Cheers all!!!


let the cloning gods be with you cheetah


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

well...thank u FZ


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> well...thank u FZ


yw ^.^ , I wish I could give you some that I have


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

unfortunatelly, u can't


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> unfortunatelly, u can't


yea that realy sucks , it sucks more for me though


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

hahah..okay.... no wories bro...all cool  haha


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahah..okay.... no wories bro...all cool  haha


iight cool , maybe if you move to Canada I could hook ya up


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

maybe u can move to Bulgaria


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> maybe u can move to Bulgaria


oh wow your on the other side of the world


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmm....yes, i am


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm....yes, i am


I love your AVI btw


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

hahaha me too.....lets cut the chat here man...we have PM boxes!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

"Nice Journal but it deff needs more pics" ....hey....who said that ?!?


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> "Nice Journal but it deff needs more pics" ....hey....who said that ?!?


xD it was the sky >.> , na it was me


----------



## Ivory (Jun 20, 2008)

Dammn it Cheetah, Jealous of your grow. Great plants man!

How old are they from seed?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

the s* is around a month old from seed and the ww is a week and a couple days old  Cheers!!!


----------



## zilluz (Jun 20, 2008)

looking good cheetah...
cant wait till you flower those babies


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

daymn, me too.....hope the feme fairy is with me, coz i want this s* to be femeeee


----------



## zilluz (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> daymn, me too.....hope the feme fairy is with me, coz i want this s* to be femeeee


i got my fingers X


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks buddy! puff puuuuuuuuuuuff .....(holds breath).....cough COUGH......daymn....pass>>>>>> zilluz  cheers!!!


----------



## zilluz (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thanks buddy! puff puuuuuuuuuuuff .....(holds breath).....cough COUGH......daymn....pass>>>>>> zilluz  cheers!!!


niiiiiice..... puuuuuuuuuuuuf sgsfgvxcxcvbdfghfg 'zill hits the keyboard on the way to the floor' "what the f**k is this" he say and hits it agen looool


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

looooooooooooooool


----------



## zilluz (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> looooooooooooooool


puufs again while still on the floor and passes it back to cheetz "damn cheetz you got that BOMB


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

haha...cheetah takes the joint back, toke two times and passes out


----------



## zilluz (Jun 20, 2008)

loooooooooool


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2008)

lightweight lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

hahahahah....ur hardweight, mr. west?!? lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2008)

I cant handel my drink but ive never had a joint that made me fall down lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

oooh....u know nuffin....hahaha. actually a joint can make u fall down....u ever heard of poppers( afrodiziak)????


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2008)

i know poppers it give me a head ache and yellow sight, nasty nasty nasty stuff. Now NO2 or nitros oxide is something worth doing if u like amil, but it dont make u feel like crap and the rush is soooo much better cleaner and healthyer.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 20, 2008)

I only do marijuana... i have done pretty much all of the rest and would never do anything other than marijuana... I would chew on coca plants like the natives did but not what they do to it nowadays.... have you ever watched how they make that stuff?... there are videos online on the entire process... from the paste...to the table. I allways thought that the shit got worse at the table when the cutting and mixing... but holly shit you should see how they get the past!

Stick to Marijuana man... it is gods gift.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

mr west said:


> i know poppers it give me a head ache and yellow sight, nasty nasty nasty stuff. Now NO2 or nitros oxide is something worth doing if u like amil, but it dont make u feel like crap and the rush is soooo much better cleaner and healthyer.


well, my point is that u should wet the paper(ocb, rizla...etc...) in poppers and just take one toke!!!!!!! beware!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I only do marijuana... i have done pretty much all of the rest and would never do anything other than marijuana... I would chew on coca plants like the natives did but not what they do to it nowadays.... have you ever watched how they make that stuff?... there are videos online on the entire process... from the paste...to the table. I allways thought that the shit got worse at the table when the cutting and mixing... but holly shit you should see how they get the past!
> 
> Stick to Marijuana man... it is gods gift.


well, neva say neva dude  i have done a lot of shits and now i'm glued only to the Marijuana....with just a few exeptions for a half year lol ....just a few...means 3-4


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2008)

most things are ok in moderation i think


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 20, 2008)

Sup Cheetah? I see your pest problem hasn't resolved it's self. Shamegame had a thread that someone hijacked and kept comming back. I think he pm the admin and got the guys post off and stopped him from posting... Sounds like if fro doesn't back off a quick pm may solve your problems. Plant's look great by the way . . puff..puff... choke, cough..... blow smoke across the room..cough again.....try to focus....and pass..


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 20, 2008)

i do marijuana lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 21, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Sup Cheetah? I see your pest problem hasn't resolved it's self. Shamegame had a thread that someone hijacked and kept comming back. I think he pm the admin and got the guys post off and stopped him from posting... Sounds like if fro doesn't back off a quick pm may solve your problems. Plant's look great by the way . . puff..puff... choke, cough..... blow smoke across the room..cough again.....try to focus....and pass..


..taking the joint...puuuuuff puuuuuuuff....cough....  whasup man....i'm stoned and it was a lil hard to me to understand for what pests are u talkin about....but i did and...LOL  haha....i dun give a shit....just in some beautiful day my nervs will blow up and i'll say very bad things  lmao !! Cheers buddy and thanks for the compliments!! will post some updates in monday...the ww is tookin of very good  >>> passes the joint back


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2008)

puss puff ,,, light puff, crush in the ash tray. the pests are the dudes who jacked ur thread man. Right its monday morning, where are the updates??? Did u have a rockin weekend? pulls three skins out and fills the grinder......to be cont............


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 22, 2008)

yea bro hows the grow? we need some new pics man
peace


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 22, 2008)

mr west said:


> the pests are the dudes who jacked ur thread man./quote]
> 
> ello everybody....hey mr west...i know, man  lol here are the updates. pics 1-5 : Sensi Star; pics 6,7 : White Widow; pic 8 : the S* clones when cutted ( around 12:30 pm yesterday) ; pic 9 : the clones in this mornin(approx 19 hours after the cut)....i see no difference so far...hope they will survive. BTW i keep the clones 24/0...is that bad?!? enough talkin  Cheers!!!


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 22, 2008)

noice man lookin real good


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 22, 2008)

glad u like it dude!! Cheers!!!


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 23, 2008)

lookin real good bro...yeah you want 24hr light for the clones.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

philip.j.fry said:


> lookin real good bro...yeah you want 24hr light for the clones.


thanks...thats exactly what i was thinkin!


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 23, 2008)

nice plants man, nice and fat indica leaves. Man you should take more clones from the sensi girl. damn, I can't wait to start my next grow. I got to wait until probably the end of July because I'm moving. Good job cheetah, plants got no problems!!!!! nice!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

hey, thanks man....havent seen ya in a while....but thats okay....ppl dissapear after harvest  lol . about the clones, i'm just tryin to clone the shit./..i dun know if it's she, but if i do the clonin right, i'll determine the sex in a few weeks! Cheers!!!


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 23, 2008)

The clone look great, hope they make it. Are you going to keep a mother plant?

I am thinking about building a smaller cab and stick my best plant in there for clones.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> The clone look great, hope they make it. Are you going to keep a mother plant?
> 
> I am thinking about building a smaller cab and stick my best plant in there for clones.


thanks! i dunno if the s* is feme man, but if it is, it'll be a momma plant fo sure. the ww is supposed to be feminized, so it'll be a momma plant too. Cheers!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey man looking excellent keep it up!! Sorry i've been a bit behind on posts etc! Should be back on track soon!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks man! no problems...dun sorry  lol.....cheers!!!


----------



## thomas232 (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice plants, I hope mine grow like yours.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks and best of luck brudda!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2008)

looking good dude is the ww seedling in those pics b4 the clones? looking good


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

yes it is dude....picz 6,7 is the WW


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 23, 2008)

looking great. nice grow... rep


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks...haven't seen ya over my journal....wellcome on board  cheers!!! Puff puff pass>>>>>hothousemary


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 23, 2008)

yea I dont get much time online here. saw a bunch of your other posts and thought i should check ya out! glad i did nice job im scribed!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

okay, thanks!  rep back ofcourse!


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

looks like you have a real knack for cloning!


----------



## toolage (Jun 23, 2008)

woot bro! Great job! cheers! *puff puff puff....passes the joint from my thread*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

hahahahhahaha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> looks like you have a real knack for cloning!


fo real?! why u think so? thanks!


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> fo real?! why u think so? thanks!


aren't those pictures of clones you took? they look great.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

yes they are....first time clonning....


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2008)

ive found cloning quite tricky but if u found an easier way thats cool i book marked the page u sent me dude. rep for u for that wen it lets me lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> ive found cloning quite tricky but if u found an easier way thats cool i book marked the page u sent me dude. rep for u for that wen it lets me lol


cheers dude....it's a nice page. i'll try it fo sure! Peace!!! eeeeeeeeeazzy


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 23, 2008)

I've only cloned 1 time and I had 4 out of 6 cuttings root. I used the classic method of rockwool and a humidity dome and it worked good for me. Hopefully I'll be able to try some other methods as soon as my blueberries are ready to take cuttings from which won't be that long.

what method did you use to clone cheetah?


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 23, 2008)

wow very healthy looking cuttings Cheetah2007 , if they haven't wilted or any thing in the first 24 to 48 hours your doing an awsome job can't wait to see how the clones are later


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 23, 2008)

Some Sassy Babies U Got There Mister... Cheers" And I'll Take A Hit Off That. Puff Puff...........not Bad.!!!  Dirtbag "trying To Suck It Down With One Hit.!!! Lol" Peace Cheetah.!!! Green And Mean! Db.~tlb!


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 23, 2008)

well nothing new here cheetah has sick plants as always..


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice cheeetah!!!=]


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

philip.j.fry said:


> Iwhat method did you use to clone cheetah?


hello mate  i use this - GROWFAQ , but without the lightning...i use my fluro tubes! i also found this - Cloning Cannabis . this looks eeeeeazzy as shit  lol Cheers!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks FZ and DBB !!! Cheers to both!!! Peace!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> well nothing new here cheetah has sick plants as always..


heey....they aren't sick....they are healthy so far  lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

and thanks bionic....good luck with ur new grow!!! so here is a quick update. The clones are doin good i guess.....no wilthing no yelowing no nuffin! ...so far... the ww is developing her fourth set of leafs, but there are 3 leafs insteed of two  strange...one is biger then the other two......wtf  haha...i'll let them to grow up a lil bit, but i'm planin' to top her right after the third set...


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2008)

looking good so far bruv. Is the widow acting freaky on u? They were majic beans u got i recon, pufffffffff ppppuuffffffffffffffffff light pass>>>>>>>>>>>>cheetah


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

takes the joint puuuuffff....C O U G H .....damn....what's that....have u flush it?!?! >>>>>>passes back


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 24, 2008)

looking awsome man keep it up


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks man...i'm tryin'


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 24, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thanks man...i'm tryin'


give them enough lovin and they'll keep comming


----------



## genfranco (Jun 24, 2008)

hey cheetah..im posting some pics right now to see if you guys think i should pull or wait a week.... please come give me some advice ...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

genfranco said:


> hey cheetah..im posting some pics right now to see if you guys think i should pull or wait a week.... please come give me some advice ...


okay buddy...i'm scribed for ur thread and i'll see


----------



## Alto (Jun 24, 2008)

looking sweet, I had one clone this grow and I killed it cause it was from a male lol, but it was good practice. Those girls look great Good Job.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

hmmm....my clones are for practice too....i dun kno if my s* is a feme  once the clones roots(hopefully they will) i'll kick them into flowering. cheers!!!


----------



## Alto (Jun 24, 2008)

Ahh cool, I thought you knew what they were
heres hoping for girlies dude.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm still keeping up with you even though my grow ended. I have enough to last awhile. The last plant i took that had the massive cola got over dried when i hung them and the buds just crumble in my hand. I think i might buy a silk screen and try my hand at some hash as the buds are almost useless. 

I had two plants that had three leaves at each node and I thought if it continued it would be awsome to have that many bud sights but as the plant got taller they spread out back to normal. 

Keep up the good work and may the pot gods bless your crop with many females...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

Any, Chee~a Porn. Hows The Bb's ??? Can We Have A Peek, At Yur Rascals!
Db.~tlb!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 25, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> up the good work and may the pot gods bless your crop with many females...


hello mate  muchos graciaz  cheers!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 25, 2008)

btw, i've smoked some sensi star like mine and i must tell u: 3 tokes - Murderation


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 25, 2008)

hows the grow goin man? those clones root yet? damn i wanna know if its female haha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 25, 2008)

nah they havent rooted yet...i hope they will in 7-10 days..... damn iwanna know if it's a feme too  i'm sure that the preflowers will come soon...if not when the clones roots i'll flower them and we'll see


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2008)

lol be peacefull dude they will hang it out for ages till u think theyve had it then urll notice some new growth and away u go. ill jus wait here till u pass that chit man lol,,,,,,,,


----------



## RaginCajun420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great looking grow man!! I can't wait to give cloning a try.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*its a drive by posting from Lacy *


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *its a drive by posting from Lacy *


arrrgghhh, I got caught in the cross lol puf puf pass to lacy>>>>>>>>>


----------



## immacomputa (Jun 25, 2008)

your plants look amazing!! keep up the good work!


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 25, 2008)

immacomputa said:


> your plants look amazing!! keep up the good work!


yes they do


----------



## Erysichthon (Jun 25, 2008)

glad to see your still rocking it out cheetah. plants and clones looking good. good luck with the clones.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks everybody! ....Lacy, could ya pass me the joint pleace?? CHeers!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

Erysichthon said:


> glad to see your still rocking it out cheetah. plants and clones looking good. good luck with the clones.


thanks dude...have u ever use the water cloning method?


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh you are using the water method. I was thinking of using the same method as well.
Found about it in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/3601-post1.html

Hope it works for you


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

thank u dude, but i'm doin exact;y the same things  with some exeptions...i keep mine under the fluros!


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

if it aint broke dont fix it lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

reaaaaaally??


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

if it isnt broken then theres no need to fix it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

i think that they are doin good undert the fluros man!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah , so if its working, dont change it lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

hahahah....damn i is stupid today


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

have another spliff dude lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

oh yeah when we getting updates?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

i'll say tomorrow dude  i promise!


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

cool Mr Cheetah good one lol 997


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

998 now


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

nine hundred and nintynine lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

oneeee thousaaand!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

woooo hoooo! i dont know what to do now lol head for 2k i spoze lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

hahahahha.. i dun count mine after the 1200 actually


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

you Cheetah, are a roll it up slut tho dude, xexexexe nazdrave.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 26, 2008)

were you guys counting your closeness to getting 1000 posts? .... lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

xaxa....u bastard  nazdrave !!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> were you guys counting your closeness to getting 1000 posts? .... lol


i was yes, childish and silly, guilty on all counts lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> were you guys counting your closeness to getting 1000 posts? .... lol


well, the only thing that could happen is that the mods can move my damn thread in the toke n talk section..... i dun care!


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

ppl who r subscribed will still kno


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

yes  they will !!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

the mods moved one of my threads once... it was coz of chatting in there  lmao


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2008)

REAL fans that is lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 26, 2008)

What's up with your new avitar?


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 26, 2008)

Cheetah you look differant, new hair cut? 

How are the clones? if any of you guys wanted to comment on my grow, it would be much appreciated


----------



## homegrownboy (Jun 29, 2008)

Lookin good my friend. I'll have some pics in a few days for you...there just growing like mad now...took 7 clones yesterday...so hopefully they will take.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 29, 2008)

cheetah??.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 29, 2008)

cheetah. check out my new thread. im back=]


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 30, 2008)

sorry dudes and gals i haven't been here for a few days....some updated picz from today!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking great man!!! soooo bushy so young!!!! nice


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 30, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> What's up with your new avitar?


wha...u dun like it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 30, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Looking great man!!! soooo bushy so young!!!! nice


thanks! Nice avatar


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 30, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Lookin good my friend. I'll have some pics in a few days for you...there just growing like mad now...took 7 clones yesterday...so hopefully they will take.


thanks! Best of luck with ur clones mate!! Cheers!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 30, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cheetah??.


haha...whasup  nice avatar


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks great but that's what I expect from you!  

check out my babies


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2008)

looking great dude, they really shooting up now man its ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Jun 30, 2008)

Are those the clones you took? Looking good mate...still no pics from me yet...i have to wait till i get my camera back...dummy idiot gf took it with her.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 1, 2008)

thank yaall! still no roots from the clones...hope i'm doin it right  btw i found a proxy server - The best and fastest free anonymous proxy  hahah ....secret-closet.info


----------



## Drewet88 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey cheetah!!! I just realized no one looks at my journal except for you


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 1, 2008)

haha....shiiiii  CheerZ


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 1, 2008)

You suck dude...JK ...my clones have already started rooting...PLLTTHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!...and i started them on Friday.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

another batch of walkman picz  hehe... u'll get the idea  the widow is bushy like hell ....i love her  In BG is hot like in the hell, so my temps rise to 30 degr. C ! CheerZ!!! !!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

hey homegrown! that's the most important pic of all!!!


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for all the pictures, your work speaks for itself


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jul 2, 2008)

lookin good as allways cheetah=]


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

heeey!!! Thank u, thank u, thank u !!!!(both)


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 2, 2008)

They look AWSOME my man...think of how well your next grow will go...even smoother...you've learned sooooo much and it shows...great job my friend.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks buddy!


----------



## Jovial (Jul 2, 2008)

Samo taka! Higher and higher


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks bro! dun quit coz of a male plant man! best of luck!!!


----------



## GrowBigOrGrowHome (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Cheetah. 

Those are some good looking clones! I'm inspired that you are growing again already. Best of luck.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks mate! did u check the link that i port in ur thread? CheerZ


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

best of luck in ur future grows!


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2008)

plants looking good mr cheetah, its all going off now cant wait lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking good man... Are these your only plants, or have i missed some pages ?


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2008)

yep he has a sensi star and a ww and now a few clones too lol slowly Cheeahs room will fill to bursting lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks mr west fo clearifyin'


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

the S* is the bigger one and the clones are cuted from it(hopefully her)


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats on your one root..... It only gets better from here.. I had a shadow grow that I will be starting a new thread on later today. Look for it.. 5 o'clock's shadow grow... I will be posting pics later this afternoon.... Keep it up my friend....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's the link... Enjoy...

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/86934-5-oclocks-shadow-grow.html


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2008)

nice plants it's 5, what strain r they?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not sure as they were bagseed. I haven't gotten up the courage yet to order seeds yet. I just know they smoke was good.....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

Man Those Bitches Are Looking Oooood' "sorry Was Drulling" "gooood" So Whats The Trick! Dirty Talk, Walking Naked Infront Of Them~ What???? Come On Help A Guy Out.!!! Lol Cheers Mate! Db.~tlb!  Lil Cubby Coming!!!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 2, 2008)

nice pics cheetah .. wot strain are them plants in the pics ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 3, 2008)

the biger one is sensi star and the lil one is WW . the clones are cuted from the S* CheerZ


----------



## Alto (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey bro
your growin' some little bushes there yoinks!
looks so nice and fat and strong
seems to me you will have more than one to chop this go round.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 3, 2008)

hopefully i'll chop atleast 10 clones!  thanks!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 3, 2008)

&#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103;&#1090;&#1077;&#1085; &#1075;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1072;&#1084; kids &#1090;&#1080; &#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1084; &#1090;&#1072;&#1084; &#1092;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;

roflmfao....
puff puff pass.......


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2008)

dixie78 said:


> &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103;&#1090;&#1077;&#1085; &#1075;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1072;&#1084; Kids &#1090;&#1080; &#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1084; &#1090;&#1072;&#1084; &#1092;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;
> 
> Roflmfao....
> Puff Puff Pass.......


Wtf??????
???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Whaaat theee fuuuuuuuck?!? it have no sence


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

it means "pleasant i watch kids you i have there ......" (no such thing like - &#1092;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090!!! where did u get this from  hahaha


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2008)

sounds like a pedo thing to say lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

haha yeah!!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jul 4, 2008)

whats up cheetah!?? how you been bud?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

i'm fine thanks. hows u today ?!? puff puff pass


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jul 4, 2008)

allways man. i think tonight alone i smoked 22 bowls=] allday now thats a different story=] =D


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

hahahaaaaaa


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

btw the root is now more then one inch long  when should i plant the shit in a da soil?


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 4, 2008)

damn cheetah, you got some good things happening! congrats on the roots, keep up the solid growing!!!!


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 4, 2008)

Good to hear it worked for you, hope I get the same luck with my futur clones.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> it means "pleasant i watch kids you i have there ......" (no such thing like - &#1092;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090!!! where did u get this from  hahaha





mr west said:


> sounds like a pedo thing to say lol


roflmfao...fucking internet translator! lol was taking the piss...was meant to say "ur kids are looking good" which in itself is a bit dodgy!!! lmao

just proves..NEVER try to be a smart ass!!  guess i should stick to the 2 languages i know: english and talking bollocks!!lmao

wot a dick lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> roflmfao...fucking internet translator! lol was taking the piss...was meant to say "ur kids are looking good" which in itself is a bit dodgy!!! lmao
> 
> just proves..NEVER try to be a smart ass!!  guess i should stick to the 2 languages i know: english and talking bollocks!!lmao
> 
> wot a dick lol




laugh my fuckin arse off


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

haaaa...me too


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> roflmfao...fucking internet translator! lol was taking the piss...was meant to say &quot;ur kids are looking good&quot; which in itself is a bit dodgy!!! lmao
> 
> just proves..NEVER try to be a smart ass!!  guess i should stick to the 2 languages i know: english and talking bollocks!!lmao
> 
> wot a dick lol


i-net translators suckZ  but thanks  haha CheerZ


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> damn cheetah, you got some good things happening! congrats on the roots, keep up the solid growing!!!!


thank u man! puff puff pass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Good to hear it worked for you, hope I get the same luck with my futur clones.


best of luck and fingers crossed! thanks fo watchin guys/gals!


----------



## Drewet88 (Jul 6, 2008)

yay I got post 600. Did you end up putting your clones in the dirt yet? Good job with your babies you helped me out more than I'll be able to help you but one day I may be able to help you with your questions.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 7, 2008)

i saw copz around my house, so i quit postin shits fo some time! CheerZ!!! CheetaH


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 7, 2008)

loggin out now!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

like i said if u see the cops they dont want u. If they r intrested in u, u wont see or hear them till they are breaking down ur door at 5 am


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i saw copz around my house, so i quit postin shits fo some time! CheerZ!!! CheetaH


WHHHOOOOOAAAA dude...squeaky arse time!!
agree with mr west tho, kinda... hope all's okies?!!?!?!
peace bro


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 7, 2008)

Hope All Is Fine....the Roots Showing.? They Can Be Put In Dirt Now.!!! They Have There Straw To Drink With... Db.~tlb!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 9, 2008)

whasup ppl? everything is fine so far...... the first clone is in the dirt from near 2 dayZ and it's doin great! the sec is rooting now. will update some picz tommoZ....so that's it fo now. cheerZ and take care!!! Eeeeeeaazzy!


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2008)

welcome back marvin lol. good to see ya dude. Good news on da roots and that man.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 9, 2008)

wow....everybody forgot about the cheetah?!?  excludin mr west  cheerZ mate!


----------



## Drewet88 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm still here. Just lurking behind that bush over there.


----------



## email468 (Jul 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> wow....everybody forgot about the cheetah?!?  excludin mr west  cheerZ mate!


just waiting for the pics.... and for you to tell us you were OK after the cops were all over the place - around your house.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 9, 2008)

oh that's _you_ is it?.wondered who it was


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 9, 2008)

looks like the cheetah is ok, now lets see some pics!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats Not A Bush, That's One Of His Babies...so Back Away Slowly, Or The Horse Gets..."it" !!! Nice To Hear All Is Well Db.~tlb! 

Forgotten???>>> Mr. West Said If We Posted "he Beat Us All Up" Lol......??? Im Scared... "i Think I Swallowed My Gum" !!!!


----------



## Melthius420 (Jul 9, 2008)

lookiin real good man when u gunna flower them? i havent been followin the thread lately are they females?


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> wow....everybody forgot about the cheetah?!?  excludin mr west  cheerZ mate!


 
I SENT OUT THE SEARCH PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!....lol, but it seems he was just locked away in his closet in the fetal position rocking back and forth saying..."There comin for me...there comin for me".


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 10, 2008)

Update! so my pop came to my house and stayed there fo two dayz, so i was unable to run the HPS, but i will today(hopefully i will not be lazed as fuck again  ) hahahah....cheerZ


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice...they all look very happy and healthy.

How was the visit?


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 10, 2008)

BTW...my strongest plant that i'm making the main mother...the clones i took from her...well...they are already root-bound in the cup i started them in...she's just blowing me away with her properties...could be the root hormone powder i used...but the other 2 plants i took clones from, only 1 took...so today i took 2 more clones, but had to scrap 3 of the other ones as the stems were getting all rotted. Try the powder dude...it's amazing so far, only 5 days for the first root to show up, and now...it's just a maze of roots.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 10, 2008)

i'll take some ww clones this days. nuffin happen after the visit so far....i think they came to give me some shits connected with my driver guilts


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 10, 2008)

looking good Cheetah an, altho I haven't cloned my ganja plants,no room, i have and do clone other plants in my garden.by that I mean boring "proper" plants lol.
cloning amazes me...natures just stunning really....pleased u got roots.did u use rooting hormone? homegrowboy is right here...really speads rootin up.i use it all the time. i've got tomatos that grew and produced some fucking ace fruits a couple of years ago so i _had_ to clone the mother.3 years later and i cloned it again a few months back...love cloning...it's just ace!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking nice cheetah man well done and keep up the good work. puff puff passs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>bublelicouse


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 10, 2008)

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuff puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuff..............nice shiiiiii.....passes bac


----------



## email468 (Jul 10, 2008)

looking healthy and green!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> looking healthy and green!


. i hope im as successful when i clone! good job cheetah


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice Mayn Ima Be Gettin There Soon


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 10, 2008)

good job brotha!! hopefully I'll have good cloning success like you when I take some cuttings in a month or so...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks everybody and best of luck with everything u do!!!! !!!!!!!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm still blown away at how much better your doing then the first grow...again...GRAET job Cheetah


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

heeeey, thank u bro!!! puff puff pass >>>>> some goooood bagweed from the streets of bulgaria  cheerZ!!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 11, 2008)

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUF!!!!!!(...ERE!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> I'm still blown away at how much better your doing then the first grow...again...GRAET job Cheetah


btw my firs went goood....except the quality....fuck shiiiiii


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2008)

your last plant looked the bomb cheetah. Shame bout the smoke. Lets hope ur S* is a potant female.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

i hope so dude....it looks like a feme to me lol hahah .... Nazdrave!!!


----------



## shaggy340 (Jul 11, 2008)

nice grow cheetah looks like some good weed what strains are you growing


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

the bigger plant is sensi star, the smaller one is White widow and the 2 clones are cutted from the sensi star.thanks fo checkin out dude!


----------



## shaggy340 (Jul 11, 2008)

well im going to check im my plant to see how its doing


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

okay mate. cheerZ


----------



## shaggy340 (Jul 11, 2008)

i dont know what the first strain is but i do know what the second one is ive smoked it before it has a very good high and taste but ive only seen it around my area once but we get a lot of purple kush around this time maybe i will find some seed in a bag of it if im lucky


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

dude, i dun suggest ya to grow bagseeds.. only for education purposes maybe...my first grow was from bagseed and the quality was fuckin shiiiiiiiiiiit!!!!!


----------



## shaggy340 (Jul 11, 2008)

well then do you know any places to get seeds links and is it safe to order them online


----------



## shaggy340 (Jul 11, 2008)

so how much are you hoping to harvest off those plants


----------



## shaggy340 (Jul 11, 2008)

and also what type of fertilizers are you using right now


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

shaggy340 said:


> well then do you know any places to get seeds links and is it safe to order them online


i suggest ya to post a thread named "where to order cannabis seeds to US safely" and i'm sure somebody will help ya, coz idk


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

i hope i'll harvest enough  lol i use 20-20-20 fert for veg and 10-45-10 for flowerin!


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i hope i'll harvest enough  lol i use 20-20-20 fert for veg and 10-45-10 for flowerin!


ANy harvest for me is a Good HARVEST


----------



## genfranco (Jul 14, 2008)

whatup brotha....!

you know i dont think we have a pic of your setup man....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 14, 2008)

ello!  it's a gheto setup..i think there is a pic in the first page and some info bout it.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 14, 2008)

wot strain of plant u doin ?


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 14, 2008)

Labrador dude!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jul 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ello!  it's a gheto setup..i think there is a pic in the first page and some info bout it.


holly shit... that is gheto... but hey results speak .... how are they now... i guess i should take picks of my plants ... but like i said man this thing has me fucked up... im glad i got energy to read this shit...hehehe.. 

so what type of light is that... a t5?..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 14, 2008)

they are doin fine. the lights are 2ft fluros, 4 of them, bluish ofcourse. i have a repairin works in my appartment and i dun have the time to put the fuckin hps in the other dresser. hope i'll find some time in the next weekend.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 14, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> wot strain of plant u doin ?


sensi star and white widow!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 14, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Labrador dude!!!


lmao ............


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2008)

how long till the work is dun man?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 14, 2008)

in the best scenario it'll take a week....


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2008)

so it might be worth the bother of moving ur hps. It wont take long lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 14, 2008)

xaxaxaxaxaxaxax


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 14, 2008)

I ll help you with the HPS if you want


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 14, 2008)

ok dude, i'll wait fo ya tonight when i get home after work  i'll roll a splif and waitin fo ya


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 14, 2008)

That's a good man!


----------



## 2kstyle (Jul 15, 2008)

wassup cheetah, girlies looking really good. Just stopped by. I've been MIA for a while, and will be for a week or so more. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 16, 2008)

ello ppl! heres the update. first pic show all of my plants. sec oi the clone and the widow and the third is the roots of my other clone....planting day, today  no signs of showin preflowers on the sensi star yet..... i wish i wasn't so busy this days....cant wait to find time to put the HPS on 12/12 ...  shiiiiit..... Well, i'm not in a hurry..... it will take as much time as it needs  hahaha.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 16, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> wassup cheetah, girlies looking really good. Just stopped by. I've been MIA for a while, and will be for a week or so more. Keep up the good work.


oops, i forgot - Thank u man  btw, what is MIA...  cheerz anywayZ!!!!


----------



## GrievyBaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Forgot about this grow!
*Tunes back in*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 16, 2008)

ok cool  cheerZ


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2008)

plants lookig nice man hope u sort ur hps soon dude


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks dud....i hope that too!!


----------



## email468 (Jul 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> MIA


MIA is a military term - it means Missing In Action. which is also a chuck norris film if i'm not mistaken.
KIA - Killed In Action.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks dude


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bump  ..........


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2008)

so have the builders noticed a grow yet man?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 17, 2008)

naah... my bath is placed next to the room that my grow is. the door of the room have glass on the top, so if i put the HPS they will notice the strange light. now there are jus the fluros.... but actually no one enter this room, but the hps light is strange indeed huh??  haha


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah man it gives off a groovey orange glow, i love it.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 18, 2008)

groovy indeed


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 18, 2008)

why the fckn gallerys dun work ?!?!?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 18, 2008)

Loooking gooood mate! Keep it up! Girls are getting into action now!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks mate!! the other clone is in dirt now and i cuted 2 clones from the widow too  i was drunk like shit last night and i find some time to do it with a drunken mind  hahahah ,,,anywayz everything seems fine to me. the widow clones feel good after a day in water. hope everything will be fine. cheers guys and gals!!! Cheetah!


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm an alcoholic too...so it's ok...lmao!!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jul 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ello ppl! heres the update. first pic show all of my plants. sec oi the clone and the widow and the third is the roots of my other clone....planting day, today  no signs of showin preflowers on the sensi star yet..... i wish i wasn't so busy this days....cant wait to find time to put the HPS on 12/12 ...  shiiiiit..... Well, i'm not in a hurry..... it will take as much time as it needs  hahaha.....


damn bro awsome looking plants  well mine got mites but that's ok I've been wanting to do my closet so it falled into place so I juust killed em off, but I've cleaned every thing and got BC Mango and BC Ice ordered keep up the awsome job man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 21, 2008)

thank u mate. i'll keep up the good work. haha...the widow clones are doin fine i guess...no roots yet ofcourse ! cheeeerz!


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Pics???????


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2008)

av the builders finished yet? Wheres the pics dude?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 21, 2008)

no they dont...in a few dayz they will... sorry fo no picz... i'll do sumfin fo tommorow


----------



## Lacy (Jul 21, 2008)

*p-r-r-r-r-r cheetahhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Cheetah, thanks for looking by my grow journal. Do you root all ur clones in water m8?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *p-r-r-r-r-r cheetahhhhhhhhh*


a big hug to Lacy chick!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Jones said:


> Hey Cheetah, thanks for looking by my grow journal. Do you root all ur clones in water m8?


hello mate!!! yes i did root them in water....tap water


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 21, 2008)

Tap Water roolz, its all i ever use! Get some pics up when they root mate.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2008)

scottish tap water is really quite diffrent from english lol or bulgairian. I boil mine and its bout 7.5 ph. Your lucky up there man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 22, 2008)

idk... i guess my tap water is doin the job!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey mister... Were's the update... I showed u mine now lets see yurs'
i be needing some good overseas pahornoh! Db.~tlb!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 23, 2008)

ello! sorry...no updates


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2008)

wanna borra my cam dude?? puff puff pass ooo the forensics are still about and cid and the ecilop, two or three doors away something bad has happed.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 23, 2008)

murderation maybe?!?


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2008)

i would of thought there would be a load of tape closing off the area and a tent of some kind but no tape.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh! Dont worry bout it mr. West~ my boys had, well a miss understanding, sorry for the mess...!!! Lol

ummm' id be thinking of a move to, maybe a better part of town.!!! So what the hell happened.??? Do tell, but tell it like "quincy" pleaseeee daddy, and do the voice's and everything... Here i'll roll one up'
all ready.....flick~flick###~ puff pufff..............pass! Its me apple'  db.~tlb!


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Oh! Dont worry bout it mr. West~ my boys had, well a miss understanding, sorry for the mess...!!! Lol
> 
> ummm' id be thinking of a move to, maybe a better part of town.!!! So what the hell happened.??? Do tell, but tell it like "quincy" pleaseeee daddy, and do the voice's and everything... Here i'll roll one up'
> all ready.....flick~flick###~ puff pufff..............pass! Its me apple'  db.~tlb!


clenches fists and says they went away at 5 and no one has heard anything yet, ill get kojo to ask the nieghbores tommorrow. I got the DA on my back and my doctor wanting to see me and im so frustrated lol.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

What's the da doing with u...sorry chee' nosey ppl want to know.!!! Db.!


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2008)

life and trubbles of being a ME the district attourny is always on my back. lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2008)

quincey roll play


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

sorry fo messin up in ur conversation with my tiny lil update  lol .... so i found some time to clean me garden atleast  hahaha ....and to move all plants at the same distance from the lights. i stabilized the boxes that hold the fixtures ....ok....shiiit....fuuuuuuck  lol CheerZ!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

mhahaha....very poor rated thread isn't it?!?!?!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 24, 2008)

kids are looking sweeeeet cheetah dude..is there a little yellowing on the lowest leaves on #3? is not too serious tho right?! love looking at other ppls plants....makes me smile  lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

yes there is....a lil underwatering  hahaha....not a big deal...it will survive


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 24, 2008)

she will survive lol..u should call her Gloria.or Gaynor or GG or maybe I've had a too big a spliff 1st thing b4 i've actually woken up lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

love the wake and bakin


----------



## edux10 (Jul 24, 2008)

heck yeah. It is 2 oclock here so I still have to wait to do it.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 24, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> love the wake and bakin


lol ain't that the truth....yrs back, at uni, me and my mate would often have chilem(spl?) "fights" 1st thing in the morning. who ever woke 1st would gointo the other's room, with a nice fat fresh mix, kick him, wake him up and just shove the chilem in his mouth. "see ya in a few hours bro!!!" lmao....those were the days


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

edux10 said:


> heck yeah. It is 2 oclock here so I still have to wait to do it.


wha ya think bout me plants dud??


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2008)

i think ur plants look good man, it can be a pain with difrent hight plants but u seem to of sorted it here have a doobie>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

puuuuuuuuff puuuuuuuuuuuuuff ....thanks man...i'll hold it for a min and pass it bk  lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 24, 2008)

(sniff sniff)...i smell a doobie

Looking pretty darn good my man, can't wait to see those things bloom!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

maaaaaan...u kno...me tooo!!!!


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2008)

dude your plants are looking mmmkay 

Could of stretch'd a little less... but bud is bud dude 

Sweeeeet thnx for the update


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

shit man i kno that one of the clones and the whole s* are streched, but i'm planin to bury it stem and to fix this! also i'll clone the whole fckn s* if it's she.... anywayZ.... as u said bud is bud  i'll try to put the fckn hps on this weekend... the builders will be gone today, so i'm on me own!!!


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2008)

taking stretch'd clones is a bad idea......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

and why is that mate?!?!?


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2008)

well in my case it was....... got the most crappy weed out of it....


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2008)

dunno talk'd to fdd about that.... I ask'd him if a take clones that are stretch'd will this effect the clone.. he said yes thats why i allway's take nice clones ^^

Im talking shit aint I ....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

fingers crossed i will not  hahaha.... i find this BS coz the clones have the same genes i guess...  or i'm wrong hahaha.......anywayz we'll see  i'm hopin for a feme...


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> fingers crossed i will not  hahaha.... i find this BS coz the clones have the same genes i guess...  or i'm wrong hahaha.......anywayz we'll see  i'm hopin for a feme...




BS...... Maybe.........  check my journal dude, i updated with vids and pics


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2008)

clo0nes are called clones cuz they exactly the same as the mother genes wise. wouldnt it be funny if we could clone ourself like that, cut off a hand and grow another u from it and ur hand will grow back but in a slightly diffrent place lmao. >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

i dun wanna check urz mate....makes me jealous  haha... i've checked it dude....jus dun kno what to type...


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

It is true that clones are exact replicas of the plant they were cut from so if the plant is genetically "stretchy" then so goes the clones. But stretchiness is normally an environmental factor which can be corrected with the clones given the proper environment.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> It is true that clones are exact replicas of the plant they were cut from so if the plant is genetically &quot;stretchy&quot; then so goes the clones. But stretchiness is normally an environmental factor which can be corrected with the clones given the proper environment.


yeah, i kno dude, but me ghetto setup dun let me to correct this shit  hehehe.... i think that when i finaly repot them soon, everything will be in order  CheerZ


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2008)

and wen they ar all under th hps they will be sorted lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> It is true that clones are exact replicas of the plant they were cut from so if the plant is genetically "stretchy" then so goes the clones. But stretchiness is normally an environmental factor which can be corrected with the clones given the proper environment.



glad to hear that


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 25, 2008)

DWR said:


> glad to hear that


yeah, me too


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2008)

didnt u guys hear of dolly the sheep??
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolly_the_sheep
check it out


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 25, 2008)

i'll neva choose that name for a clone  lol


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 25, 2008)

somebody mention sheep?


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 25, 2008)

Dolly the White Widower, hmmm I actually like it. She'd be bound to have huge colas!!! Get in there..


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2008)

she was named after dolly parton cuz they used a cell from the mother sheeps mamory gland to clone her lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 25, 2008)

hahahhahahah


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey man plants are looking good and healthy! Keep it up! Loving the *jazz hand* in the last photo btw!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 25, 2008)

hahahaha... thanks mate!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Breakin up a quincy run for an update and party...!!! I could smell the smoke and i heard "sheep" now thats a party...!!! "wearing his velcro wadders"..... pass that over here.!!!
Db.~tlb! 

plants are looking killer sir.!!! Very nice. Indeed.!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Breakin up a quincy run for an update and party...!!! I could smell the smoke and i heard "sheep" now thats a party...!!! "wearing his velcro wadders"..... pass that over here.!!!
> Db.~tlb!
> 
> plants are looking killer sir.!!! Very nice. Indeed.!!!


 you always make me laff dude, u never fail. ur an insperation to us all


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Breakin up a quincy run for an update and party...!!! I could smell the smoke and i heard "sheep" now thats a party...!!! "wearing his velcro wadders"..... pass that over here.!!!
> Db.~tlb!
> 
> plants are looking killer sir.!!! Very nice. Indeed.!!!


You're too quick dude, sure you smoke?
inspiration indeed


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 26, 2008)

I MENT THE JOINT??? YOU PERV'S.... WHAT DO U MEAN THE LAMB HAS MY EYE'S????

MORE PORN NEEDED CHE'~ U KNOWS WE GETS RESTLESS WHEN LEFT UNATTENDED
WE IS JUST LITTLE CHILLRENS' DB.~TLB!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 27, 2008)

time for update!!! so the sensi* isn't streched now, DWR  lmao!!!! i made 6 more clones from it  hop[e it will survive  haha.....the one of the ww clones show roots on day 7 after cutin.....so it will be ready for plantin in a few dayz! i reduce the height in me dresser and now everything is so compact  i love my ghetto setup....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 27, 2008)

ooh...i forgot.... one of me s* clones is now an outdoor plant.....jus to see what will happen


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2008)

well donew cheetah dude loadsa clones lol, i shall be doing that to my gforce soon lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 27, 2008)

hell yeah man!!! do u like the way my s* is doin  puff puff pass>>>


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> time for update!!! so the sensi* isn't streched now, DWR  lmao!!!! i made 6 more clones from it  hop[e it will survive  haha.....the one of the ww clones show roots on day 7 after cutin.....so it will be ready for plantin in a few dayz! i reduce the height in me dresser and now everything is so compact  i love my ghetto setup....



still looks strecht'd to me, lmao!!! 

 Lets see if the clones dont stretch  


toke & pass


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2008)

ourll be surprised at the resilience of theses plants man shell pull froo, jus give it time


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 27, 2008)

who's been a busy wee primate then, you'll be swinging around in a forest within 4 months. Nice work Cheetah. Wher you gonna put them all?


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 27, 2008)

FINALLY!!!!!

Can't wait to see those WW clones take off.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

Chee~ u little baby maker....! U gots the green on yur thumb bro.!!! Nice

deff. Some cheers' to ya! Db.~tlb! 

toke..... Pass~ back to che' "i love those round the world j's" so phat!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 28, 2008)

hellz yea cheetah looking good man.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks ya all guys and gals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm a happy father now


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2008)

you are gonna have ur hands full in a few weeks dude. puff puff pass the last of my luvly bub>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 28, 2008)

u already puff ur bub ? shiii  puff puff give>>>


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2008)

oz an half and it lasted me a week but i sold half oz so good going id say as ive had a good few wrecked seshes on it olol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 28, 2008)

hahahahah....


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice, I was thinking of cloning but since I ll be moving in December I rather wait till I am in my new place to grow again. You used the water method for your clones right?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 29, 2008)

yes i do, dude! works fiiiine!!!!!!!!!! CheerZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2008)

king clone dude


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 29, 2008)

for now i have 100% success rate!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 29, 2008)

hah...out of 2 clones, but im sure that the other 8 will gona make it!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 29, 2008)

i bought 20L dirt today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2008)

what sort of dirt is it? is it compost?


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 29, 2008)

Just had




delivered  50 litters


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 29, 2008)

mine is mix of ph-ed dirt ( 6-7 ) and perlite...no nutes no shit! but the perlite is in very small amounts and i add gravel to the dirt. works best for me.


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2008)

if it aint broke dont fix it lol, i thought bout buying some speciality dirt for 18 quid for 35l but i decided against it and bought regular garden compost and add bat shit and perlite lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 29, 2008)

where the fuck did u find this avatar, mate ?!?  lmao!


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2008)

i have no idea i jus save things that i come accross that make me smile ive got a ton of them lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats what happen next door, but granny got up, and wooped jr's ass! And the cops had to pack his broke ass away...lol!!!

If the clones are not showing signs of going down, just up! But slow, u gotem che' nice to read about the 100% daddy! Db.~tlb!


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2008)

kids eh? No respect these days. yeah clone king cheets, lets hope the fem fairy is near by


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

fuck yeah.....i'll find her in the ganja fields of jah if shes not here  and some picz for ya. the s* is on it's way!


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2008)

lovely roots dude. u gonna plant one up and get it into 12/12 now dude to save all this heartache an wondering? looking good tho dude u must be doing sumit right rep+ wen it lets me. passs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> needs lighting


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

gime tha spliff dude..i have a lightah  puuuff puuuuuuuff.....gives back!


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 30, 2008)

haha now whenever i see your name cheetah i picture you look like the guy in your avitar


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

hahahah.. puff puff pass>>>>> Jahman2222 !! Cheers bud!


----------



## DWR (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks better and better each bloody day  

You'r ace'n it  Hey and ya plants realy dont looks as stretch'd as before... but hey i dont mind a little stretch....  peace yo


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 30, 2008)

hell yeahhhh (cough cough)..thats the good weed


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 30, 2008)

oh shit..i forgot to pass it back to you my man, here you go-------


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

DWR said:


> Looks better and better each bloody day
> 
> You'r ace'n it  Hey and ya plants realy dont looks as stretch'd as before... but hey i dont mind a little stretch....  peace yo


thanks man!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> oh shit..i forgot to pass it back to you my man, here you go-------


takes the joint... toke toke pass>>>>> anyone?!?


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 30, 2008)

SNAGGG!!!!!

{PTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH}...COUGH COUGH!!!! ERE!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

hello mate. hows u? CheerZ


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm ok.

In the process of taking some new clones from my baby Helga the beast. She's just about 2' tall now. Hopefully have some pics next week, i have changed my setup completly...i have 4-4' double tube flouro's, and will be adding 4 more...2 for the sides and 2 more for the tops. I've basiclly made an arch to gain as much light on tops and sides as possible...once i get some pics you'll see what i mean. But they all loving the light like crazy, i will be building my flowering room next week, and flowering the clones that made it through the first process in 3 weeks...i figure 4 weeks veg is good, get them nice and plump since mom is very fat as well.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

did u notice how i cuted me s* .... it isnt streched now


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 30, 2008)

I visit your journal daily!!! I was impressed and said something not too long ago...doing an awsome job.kiss-ass

BTW...........have you had a SMACK late;y???...LMAO


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

hahahah.......


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 30, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

thank u mate!! toke toke pass>>>>>>>


----------



## mrblueberry (Jul 30, 2008)

Im here buddy lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> did u notice how i cuted me s* .... it isnt streched now


and ur sensi star is making a good recovery to being stripped bare lol good one dude>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

thank u mate  puff puff pass>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

mrblueberry said:


> Im here buddy lol


kool, buddy! cheerZ!


----------



## mrblueberry (Jul 30, 2008)

lol...u wild...ima check everythin out 
when i get back from class


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

ok dude. best of luck with ur flowering!


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 30, 2008)

Its Great to see some roots busting out. Your doing a superb job. Full scale production man - full scale


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

thank u mate!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking good.... Just got up... 640 here in the am.... I smelled somthing got me coffee can i get a hit off that.!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow u woke up early mate. ere is 4:46 pm EET


----------



## sasha09022002 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great grow!!! Just read through your whole journal. Although your avitar scares the crap out of me.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 30, 2008)

Lol... Dam call me with the lotto # and i will split the $ witt'ya!
This is why we are never on at the same time... I can allways smell that u just logged off. Lol!!! Its wed. Morn. I assume same day!!! There.?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 30, 2008)

sasha09022002 said:


> great grow!!! Just read through your whole journal. Although your avitar scares the crap out of me.


lol and yur av..... Giggle'~ poke'


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 30, 2008)

Whats the thinking behind the avitar M8, I keep thinking in your pics, hey there's a white dude making with your crop, lmao


----------



## cannabitch (Jul 30, 2008)

Damn cheetah you got a nice grow going there. I'm watching this one!!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 30, 2008)

hey cannabitch...how's killer doin?


----------



## cannabitch (Jul 30, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> hey cannabitch...how's killer doin?


DIXIE!! Killer is doing GREAT!! I'll get some pictures of her tonight when she wakes up.


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2008)

good work Cheetah, urlll soon be rocking fat buds like the rest of us. u could if u wanted add ur clones to 12/12 at stagerd stages so u get a perpetual harvest ype thing lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

sasha09022002 said:


> Great grow!!! Just read through your whole journal. Although your avitar scares the crap out of me.


Thanks! I murda ppl for fun god damned ....i rob ppl money in a da Jesus's name!!!!! lmao!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dr Jones said:


> Whats the thinking behind the avitar M8, I keep thinking in your pics, hey there's a white dude making with your crop, lmao


behind mine ? well, thats my brudda! Ninja man YouTube - Dancehall video clip supercat ninjaman clash - Sting 1991


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

mr west said:


> good work Cheetah, urlll soon be rocking fat buds like the rest of us. u could if u wanted add ur clones to 12/12 at stagerd stages so u get a perpetual harvest ype thing lol.


yes, i'm thinkin of perpetual harves too dude. maybe harves once every month. it'll be enoug for me !!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Damn cheetah you got a nice grow going there. I'm watching this one!!


thanks mate! Puff Puff Give>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

http://streams.ragga-jungle.com:5000/rj-radio.mp3 best radio ever!! !! !! add it as a url addres to ur Winamp player! Enjoy!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 31, 2008)

cheetah hunni ya girls are lookin gud. gud luck wid ya grow hunni.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

thank u lil ganja princess! toke toke pass>>>> CheerZ!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2008)

junglist monkeys OOO OOO AHH AHH AHHHHHHHH! let the monkeys out


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

hehehe... u like them??


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah they cool and its better than ninja mans face lmao


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 31, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yes, i'm thinkin of perpetual harves too dude. maybe harves once every month. it'll be enoug for me !!


That there sounds like a great plan


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

hahaha.... i changed it coz ninja man scares the ppl... otherwise hes cool


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dr Jones said:


> That there sounds like a great plan


i hope so


----------



## cannabitch (Jul 31, 2008)

*puff puff pass* Stopped by to give your kids some love and smoke a joint with ya!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 1, 2008)

takes the joint puuuuuuff puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuff....cough COUGH...  daymn nice shit...passes bak!


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 1, 2008)

my turn lol pufffffffff puff pass, and yes it is nothing but a fucking clone forest, thanks for the heads up, is your cloning method somewhere in this 82 pages? forgive me for being a little imtimdated lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 1, 2008)

i use this method dude - GROWFAQ . the only thing i do different is that i keep me clones in me veg room under the fluros. no need to be close to the fluros!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 1, 2008)

Junglist massive!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2008)

mash da place an ting!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 1, 2008)

hell fuckin yeah....mash up bizznizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lacy (Aug 1, 2008)

*yo dudes. you speakin english?*
*Nice place you have here cheetah*
*It smells nice in here too *
*very cum-fort- a- bull*

*I'm so bored so I have to be bad*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 1, 2008)

haha....nah dun be bad girl ....i'll act like a clown to make u happy


----------



## Dixie78 (Aug 1, 2008)

Lacy...be baaaad ALL U LIKE!!! we likes.   lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 1, 2008)

have a good weekend guys and gals....especialy u Lacy!!!! ima gettin the fuck out a here!!! CheerZ All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie78 (Aug 1, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> have a good weekend guys and gals....especialy u Lacy!!!! ima gettin the fuck out a here!!! CheerZ All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
u too cheetah dude..eeeeeeezzzeeeee


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 1, 2008)

cheers for da rep cheetah. much loved hunni


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 2, 2008)

just a quick update! notice two pistols on one of my s* clones, so whooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2008)

thats really wiked news dude well done, pistils at dawn was it lmao. On come the buds


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 3, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> just a quick update! notice two pistols on one of my s* clones, so whooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeayeayeayea!!!! that's fucking sweeeeet!!!

wait, it's a clone. it's suppose to be a fem right?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 3, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> yeayeayeayea!!!! that's fucking sweeeeet!!!
> 
> wait, it's a clone. it's suppose to be a fem right?


but he took clones b4 he knew the sex. thats y hes so happy


----------



## Dixie78 (Aug 3, 2008)

nice 1 cheetah!!! BOOM SHIVA lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2008)

I think we should all have a drink today in honour of cheetahs girlies.


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 3, 2008)

Drinks? I rather smoke some top quality buds


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2008)

I smoke mostly top quality buds from morning to night every day but i hardly ever drink so i thought as its a special occasion and that lol. I didnt get chance to have a drink today anyway lol. I did however smoke some really nice ww and also my own dwarf widow lol. Puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 4, 2008)

hello...... puff puff give>>>


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 4, 2008)

(takes j) cheers cheetah. keep up the gud work. puff puff pass >>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 4, 2008)

cheerZ LGP lmao!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 4, 2008)

no problem hunni


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2008)

so wheres the pics dude?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 4, 2008)

wot....which picz man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 4, 2008)

i took this before plantin the ww! the other ww clone has very long stem and i cuted it....that was befor a week maybe and i'm expecting the roots to show soon.........


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice going. Do you have other clones as well?...i forgot and i'm too lazy to go back to look...lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 4, 2008)

i have two s* planted and another 6 waitin for that.... and one more ww, but i'll cut 4 more ww's


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 4, 2008)

rep for a sweet strain and a unique grow. smoke this shit  
colaville part 2
bycheetah2007

where did you find your beans? i just got mine and they we super small, and a few were already pretty tossed around but maybe theyll germ faster


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 4, 2008)

ello mate puuff puuff give>>> ....So i got the s* from a buddy grower..he breed it... and i got the ww from "mrwest's seedbank"  lmao!!! best of luck with urs!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 4, 2008)

PS. i'm tryin not to kill anything, brendon


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 5, 2008)

Ahh yes i forgot about the other ones...lol. I have 6 as well in the process of rooting, and 2 that are growing very nicley.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

man, tomorrow i'll take a pic of me outdoor clone...it's doin great i think!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

oops...i forgot...it's S H E !!!!!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 5, 2008)

Lol...don't jinx it now.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

oh man...hope the karma is on me side for now......


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 5, 2008)

It is...i had a little chat with Karma...and she said she'd be extra nice to you this time around...but she warned me about your next grow...she won't be around at all...so...................................good luck.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

mhahah.... i think that me sec grow will not stop....neva


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh it will...you'll want to start a different breed...or make your own breed.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

shiii....i kno....can u talk to Karma and tell her jus to bless me for me third...plz man....aahhh....nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! !!! ????!! !!! !!!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 5, 2008)

She said that you have come far in your journey...and your wisdom as a marijuana grower has surpassed her expectations, and the fruits of your labours will be great. HOWEVER...help alone is not what makes you great...you must venture from the nest and experience all there is to experience, and start your greatness from there.

She did say she'd stop in from time to time to see how your doing, and offer her assistance whenever she can.

Good luck!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

haha..thank u man


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 5, 2008)

No problem! I think your doing a great job, and you'll do just fine from here on in...your on the right path for success my friend...let the games begin!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks again man! toke toke pass>>>>>


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 5, 2008)

Toke toke TOOOOOOOOOOKE............(passes back)


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 5, 2008)

Pass that shit to me Cheetah!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

puuuuff>>>>>>>> canabitch


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

YouTube - The Junglevangelists


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

ooooooooooooh Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 5, 2008)

inhales deeply...ahhhhhhh thanks.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

hey cannabitch, u fucked up the rotation lmao!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2008)

so cheetah, any chance of an update my friend im sure u have lots to share. puff pufffffffffffff give>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

ello mate.... for today the answer is N O ! soz.... i forgot to take picz


----------



## edux10 (Aug 5, 2008)

cannibitch you are a dude right? pass this way!


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2008)

so u not even gonna say, and tell us an update


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

wot???????????


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 5, 2008)

Hahaha cheetah fucking the rotation. 

Pass to Edux10...I'm a female.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

the s* is really bushing out if thats what u wanna hear lmao! the widow is gorgeus and the clones are in good condition...no roots yet.....soon i hope.....as u can imagine i didn't put the fckn hps yet.....how can i be so damn lazy..............shiiii.....me mothafucka  hahahaha


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2008)

cuz u toke too much and dunt do ur chores, id slap ur legs if i was ya mother lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

jesus.....thanks god ur not me motha  lmao!


----------



## Afro (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice one cheetah.
just checked the pics on 75 and they look good. Keep up the good work. It makes me want to get going on my own grow. It's going to be soon.
i'll keep watching for more pics.
keep on.
peace from Afro the clown


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks man! Peace!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Man follow the cloud. Mama allways said! Man this place is smokey' hey che' got pic's...............db.~tlb!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

hello! i jus took picz of me outdoor plant, coz me dad visit me and hes now sleepin in the room where me grow dresser is....so it will be so weird if i take pictures in 8am in the mornin....he'll deffo thinks that im crazy mothafucker  anyway....... cheerZ!!! Cheetah?


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2008)

you are acrazy muther fucker tho cheetah. nice pics tho ur doin something right lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

i forgot a important detail of me grow  the other w clone have it's first root, so planting in 5-6 dayz! btw mrwest, i didnt put the hps, but thats coz my dad is in me apaprtment now


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2008)

lol hopefully urll sort it sometime b4 harvest time dude lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

mr west said:


> you are acrazy muther fucker tho cheetah. nice pics tho ur doin something right lol


xaxaxa..... yes, i think i am man.....i mean i'm doin sumfin right lmao!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

mr west said:


> lol hopefully urll sort it sometime b4 harvest time dude lmao


it wasn't up to me man....maybe i should ask me dad to help me attach the bulb lmao!


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2008)

being lazy aint it tho lol. tho lazyness could be mistaken for patentce. so it might work for ya lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

ahahahhahah


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump  hahahah


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Cheetah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love the tree's looks hot over there


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

actually it is hot here man... but plant looks fine to me


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

watering everyday man!!!!! thats the key


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> watering everyday man!!!!! thats the key



 yes........... it's like drinking


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

hahaha...yes it is ...i drink lot of beers everyday!


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahaha...yes it is ...i drink lot of beers everyday!



I've actually stop'd for 1 week.... but now i might crack a lid open


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 6, 2008)

lookin fab cheetah hunni. keep it up.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahaha...yes it is ...i drink lot of beers everyday!


lol,crack open a cold one and pass itOh yea nice plant


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

thank ya all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProCanadianGreen (Aug 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> bump  hahahah


awsome looking mint trees cheetah keep it up and you'll have some good mint


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

did ya saw all me trees man...page 75!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

thats jus me outdoor clone


----------



## ProCanadianGreen (Aug 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> did ya saw all me trees man...page 75!


holy sweet mint gods!!!kiss-ass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

hehehe..thank u mate!


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (Aug 6, 2008)

looks a lil wack but it should work out.. CFLs? i cant tell from the pics but the lighting looks pretty blue which is great. if you wanna get serious, not even serious, get a small MH and HPS and throw down two grow rooms/areas in your case... but the setup looks like itll provide some great ventilation, although when it comes time to transplant, and you really should that pot is tiny, you should have your grow room set up.. at this size you have some time to work shit out, but honestly it couls just as likely be male. id put some more beans in the soil right now and work out a designated, well ventilated area.. 

pm me or something


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

hey snoop...thanks, but i think i kno sumfin bout growin and i have plan already.....btw, the s* clones are from female plant(thanks fem fairy  ) the ww is feminized....maybe u should read through the journal....not to judge from jus a few picz.........  cheerZ anyway buddy!!!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 6, 2008)

hey cheets hows things in de garden?


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2008)

doh! doh! doh!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

hahaha...toke toke pass>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2008)

so whats up with ya dad staying at urs?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

idk.....maybe he will leave me appart 2day.....i think i'll do what snoopy said


----------



## HATCH (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheetah, Hey What's UP????,,,,,,Watch That Vid.,,,,That Brother-Man, Can Spit That Word!!!EH!!!,,,,,,,,,Look's Like The Church I Grew Up Going To!!!!,,,,,,,,Great Vid Bro!!!,,,,,,,,,,Later,,,,,,,HATCH


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

hello fellas! took some picz for ya  ww is topped againah....2 clones cuted. i have to wait alil till i clone it again..... so what u think bout the s* she took of, right??  hahah....well thats it....no roots on the others except the ww clone #2. CheerZ!!! CheetaH??


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 7, 2008)

there lookin realli gud hunni. that ww aint bad is it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

u can bet it ain't! thanks! toke toke pass >>>>>>to the Princess


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 7, 2008)

looking good cheetah. i see ninja man is gone lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

hahaha...thanks man.....ninja man scares the ppl here  .....he murda ppl fo fun!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 7, 2008)

Whoo! your girls are looking beautiful, Cheetah!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

hey, thanks canna toke toke pass again>>>>>


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 7, 2008)

No, man, thank YOU for growing such beauties to show off to all of us.


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

not bad cheetah, your plants have got a nice internode space now 

Strong


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> No, man, thank YOU for growing such beauties to show off to all of us.



I can see slime marks     

jk  

dont hate cuz i said that


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> I can see slime marks
> 
> jk
> 
> dont hate cuz i said that


Dude, you saying Cheetah's plants are making me wet? lmao.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

mhahahah....u guys and gals are awesome....thanks for watchin all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good Cheetah, when are you going to flower?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks man! shiiiiiit......idk...i'm tired of makin promises fo da flowering and do nuffin....i'll flower when i can!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> mhahahah....u guys and gals are awesome....thanks for watchin all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is that beer for me? It's looks great.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

well, here some beers for all !!!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 7, 2008)

Woohoo you rock and thanks!!


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 7, 2008)

I not a big fan of beer, can I get some wine?

Cannabitch, have you checked my journal?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

what kinda wine man...red, white....????


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

ok...u choose!


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 7, 2008)

Red always red, nothing better than a fine Bordeaux....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

oh...u francheeey


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Dude, you saying Cheetah's plants are making me wet? lmao.



thats just sick cannabitch


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> thats just sick cannabitch


I know right.


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> I know right.



thought u were a guy ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

if cannabitch is a guy it will be sick, indeed  lmao!


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

just popin by and saying hi... 

* winks in a maner that you should look at my avatar  *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

ahahahha......man, ur scarin' me!


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ahahahha......man, ur scarin' me!


 Just cloning ..... nothing to be scared about


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 7, 2008)

gud luck wid ya clones DWR


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

oh....i see.....*  lmao!


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oh....i see.....  lmao!



whats with that fuck'd up shit smile dude .....  <--- wtf !

making me feel realy not stoned


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

Lil ganja princess said:


> gud luck wid ya clones DWR


 thnx


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 7, 2008)

happy happy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

oh man....i didn't mean to hurt ur feelings  lmao!


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oh man....i didn't mean to hurt ur feelings  lmao!




 Kiss my ass baby kiss-ass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

hehehehehe....r we kool now??!?


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehehehehe....r we kool now??!?




ohhhh.... u didnt take that serious did ya  


puff puff pass  as u say


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

naah man...i was jus plain'.......toke toke give>>>>


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> naah man...i was jus plain'.......toke toke give>>>>


tok3, tok3, slide  some won better take this off my hands


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 7, 2008)

YOINK!!!!!!!....Anyone????...ERE!!!!!!


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 8, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> YOINK!!!!!!!....Anyone????...ERE!!!!!!


U can pass it back this way now


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

*takes the joint* puff puff >>>>>>>i'm stoned like shit already  ere is a pic of what?? ....of preflower


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

here is a link if anyone wants to see me outdoor shit  - https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/96827-my-outdoor-roof-sensi-star-2.html#post1153687


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

im jus rollin a spliff


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2008)

rollin rollin rollin, rawhide


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> rollin rollin rollin, rawhide


raw's are by far my favorite.


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2008)

rain and windy weather jus as long as we together, wishin my girl was by my side.


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> Good luck with ya seedling dude may the fem fairy be on ur side.


and she was lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

man i had read this post yesterday  hahhaha


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2008)

u havin dajavous?


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking Great Cheetz, hope them outdoors take off soon, You're fortunate to live in a place where they will grow outside. Im afraid its too bloody cold here to take a chance, lol.

Keep it up Bruddha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks mate...actually it's hot like Hell here man.....in the 90's!!! but seems the roof plant is doin fine....did u saw it? cheerS


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thanks mate...actually it's hot like Hell here man.....in the 90's!!! but seems the roof plant is doin fine....did u saw it? cheerS



^^ see it...  not saw it ^^

hehehe sorry but you can only improve ^^


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2008)

now i am not even sure if am right ^^ rofl ^^


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

oh mate....soz...me bloody cartoon network english  lmfao!


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah I checked it out man, looks the bizz. Is it safe from peering eyes and sticky fingers?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

yes it is man.


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 8, 2008)

nice, so thats free electric and safe! What else could a grower ask for


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

hehehehe...so true!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

some picz....me buddy jus sended em to me from hes phone. picz are from yesterday...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

see ya in monday guys and gals...till then take it eeeeaazzy!I love ya!!.....not in the faggy way  cheerZ


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2008)

pics look good dude. Catch ya on monday dude eassssyyyyyyyyyyyyy>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

Pic's are looking great,.... This is nothing like the first run. Cheers and killer job. Mate! Db.~tlb!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 8, 2008)

Your plants are looking awesome! Have a safe weekend, Cheetah!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 9, 2008)

Good morning all ....

* Inhale * - * puff puff * ...... Hey dude, u allready on 12/12 with the clones ???


----------



## Cann (Aug 9, 2008)

those plants are lookin amazing


----------



## DWR (Aug 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oh mate....soz...me bloody cartoon network english  lmfao!


lmfao, used to watch that at my grandparents house when i was abour 3 years old  

Dexter's Lab... with hes anyoing sister ^^


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2008)

Dee Dee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey cheetah... got the new journal up and running... come check it bro..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 10, 2008)

hello good ppl!  the time has come! BLOOM ROOM Update!!! !!! day two 12/12!! i'm the master of the ghetto setup  hahahaha....cheers!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

veg room update! the first 5 picz shows the S* . the widow is now without her top, coz i cuted it t make a clone. check me roof thread to see me outdoor - https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/96827-my-outdoor-roof-sensi-star-2.html  hehe . cheers againah!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

DWR said:


> Good morning all ....
> 
> * Inhale * - * puff puff * ...... Hey dude, u allready on 12/12 with the clones ???


actually i am  like u


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cann said:


> those plants are lookin amazing


thanks mate!! the patience shit jus began!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 11, 2008)

cheetahs really growing now.... nice room... whatch the dog bro... my doggies have uprooted a few before they were taught not too.... they love the smell...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

hehe thanks! i've just took the plants in the other room to take better picz. the dog dun have access to me veg and to me bloom room!


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah dude surely have made progress from the last batch u had 

Congrats man, your plants look healthy and ready for a good amount of bud


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 11, 2008)

everything's looking great cheetah...cute pup!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

hey, thanks both of u....do u like the ghetto bloom setup ??  hehehe


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 11, 2008)

hahaha i love it!! It's going to work well for you.


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey, thanks both of u....do u like the ghetto bloom setup ??  hehehe



yup, u sure there are no light leaks ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

i hope so....there is nufin wrong in it.... it's "open air" ...i mean it's in the fckn room, not in a dresser or sumfin...the summer here in BG is fckn hot like hell....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

DWR said:


> yup, u sure there are no light leaks ?


hell of a question man  yes, i'm sure!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

anyone else have comments on the updates...i'm so excited.....hehehe...like i'm on me first


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

Is it your first with a hps ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

no. my first grow was with hps all the way!


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> no. my first grow was with hps all the way!




Did u make a journal with harvest fastival ?


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 11, 2008)

update is looking LOVED! i can tell you are doing your best and it's showing in your girls. I'm proud of you!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

hehehe...thanks canna! DWR- i have a thread with the harvest!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

come on ppl....last picz here - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/76825-cheetahs-real-grow-journal-99.html !!!


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 11, 2008)

Your dog just looks like a stoner, aha. You've got a real guerrilla grow, cheers.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

thank u mate! cheers!!! what guerrilla grow mean btw???


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 11, 2008)

Guerrilla grow means you utilize your surroundings, rather than all the bells and whistles, you make it your own, and i do the same, along with every other broke bloke. Nothing makes a person more intimate with their plants, than building everything by hand using the tools lying around the place. Keeping it real, if you like.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

hehe...will do! Cheers again, mate!!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Not sure if a totally agree with just using the tools lying around part but the guerilla farming does make you appreciate your plants so much more because there is so much damn work involved. I mean,...how can it not.*

*Now I personally prefer to growin my own backyard with some good tools I picked myself ....like a shovel.*

*There are more nice pics like the one in my avatar in the thread I created about my vacation. The link is in my signature.*

*Check it out. *

* morning cheetah....plus you missed my outdoor plant cheetah.*


DRtothE said:


> Guerrilla grow means you utilize your surroundings, rather than all the bells and whistles, you make it your own, and i do the same, along with every other broke bloke. Nothing makes a person more intimate with their plants, than building everything by hand using the tools lying around the place. Keeping it real, if you like.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

but everythink is not jus laing around....there is order  ur outdoor plant looks da bomb! i have a outdoor roof clone growin right now  check it if ya want. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/96827-my-outdoor-roof-sensi-star-2.html


----------



## Lacy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Very very nice. L-O-V-E the dog in the pic. Now I know why I like cheetah. He is a dog lover too. *

*It just gets better every time. *


cheetah2007 said:


> veg room update! the first 5 picz shows the S* . the widow is now without her top, coz i cuted it t make a clone. check me roof thread to see me outdoor - https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/96827-my-outdoor-roof-sensi-star-2.html  hehe . cheers againah!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

thank u lacy! Mwah!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 11, 2008)

*mwahhhhh back atcha*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

oh...im sweating now....and im red like a tomato


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2008)

lmao, you kids????????


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

i will always be kid


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2008)

at last u got ur hps running, woo hoo, how long did that take ya? ya lazy sod lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

mhahahah....it took me a hour... im lazy, man....wot can i do??!??!


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2008)

and how long from wn u said to actualy doing it? 1 week 2 weeks?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

daymn...maybe three


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 11, 2008)

sup mate howz it going bud?? nice looking grow you got going on... lol
bet you're happy about that hps.. 
duno if you read it but cheack out jayzero's thread/journal on his 400w
his plant was fukn big


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks mate! can u post a link please


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 11, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/79911-lowlife-ak47-automatic.html


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/79911-lowlife-ak47-automatic.html



mine were bigger


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

eheheh.... hope mine will be as big as urs mate.... urs are da bomb!!!! ....i dun see a reason why not


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> eheheh.... hope mine will be as big as urs mate.... urs are da bomb!!!! ....i dun see a reason why not


......................... Yeah dude... You gona grow bomb stuff


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks mate! fingers crossed!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

bump ppl...the picz are on page 99 hehehe....im stoned!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2008)

page 99 and were not even up to th buds yet ya gasbag lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

bwahahaha...ok i will post the next bloom room update in 4 weeks is that good??


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2008)

not good for us plant hungry perverts, no its not good enough.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

oh.......i c


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> not good for us plant hungry perverts, no its not good enough.





cheetah2007 said:


> oh.......i c








 * smokes * * laughs * ........ hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 11, 2008)

yea i dont know if i can hold out 4 weeks mate...

I WANT MY PORN NOW....please


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 11, 2008)

jerk-off-bump 

and i forgot to mention in my previous post, your kola gets me HOTTT!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

where is the cola man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

i've improoved my bloom setup! jus a lil.... i will put chain adjusting system for the HPS  hehehe... the distance of the bulb from the tops is 20cm now, but even in 15 i c no problems.....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 12, 2008)

there lookin gud cheetah.


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2008)

u gave up ur ghetto throne by using chain dude lol. u shoud be hanging ur hps by string or can loops or something, lol lokking good tho mate lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

hehe..ok i'll stay with the string fo now. I wanna be the king of the ghetto setup  lmao!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

Lil ganja princess said:


> there lookin gud cheetah.


well, thank u darling!


----------



## DWR (Aug 12, 2008)

Have u got any white hairs yet... ?

I got some pistil on my plant... I dont know if its gona be male or female... * says female seeds * but i am getting nervous 




...... So u got any signs yet ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

nah i dun so far.... but i kno that the sensi * is feme coz me outdoor have hairs and my clones from it too....dun kno how....the ww is suposed to be feminized!


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2008)

it would be very bad luck if the ww wasnt any thing but all woman dude.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

kool dude, i have no doubts!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 12, 2008)

the plants are lookin good cheetah cant wait to see these ladys producein buds


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks man! oh i cant wait tooooooooooooooo!!!! Cheerz and thanks fo lookin at my small grow  hehe


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 12, 2008)

lmao mate i like ya getto setup dude its fat...
nice looking plants aswell mate!!nice one...+rep for both


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 12, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> where is the cola man


i was speaking of the kola to be>>>>>>puff puff>>> pass.... Keep America Alive

+rep


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

mornin ppl! *takes the joint* puff puff give >>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

congratulations to Bulgarian's men national volleyball team!!!! JPN - BUL 1:3


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2008)

well done bg men, congrats, puff puf pass >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

ello mate! puff puff give>>> ur avatar rocks!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 13, 2008)

Girls are looking gooooood mate! Keep it up!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks mate! hows u? everythin' fine?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

veg room update!


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking good........ 

 Very good .... I want that many aswell


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking very promising Cheetah - when you putting these into flower?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

i think i should start to use root hormones and shits, coz with the Water clone method, i have to wait longer!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> Looking very promising Cheetah - when you putting these into flower?


thanks!imediately when they have long enough roots buddy! in a week or so....


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 13, 2008)

Ive been better to be honest. Still struggling to sort things out... However on an upside my final plant is now in curing jars  So i can distract myself with that for a bit


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

thats good.. glad fo ya mate! cheerZ!


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i think i should start to use root hormones and shits, coz with the Water clone method, i have to wait longer!


yup..... yup ....... use cloneex gel


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

i dun have in bg .... i have some powder that is called root stimulator!


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2008)

that will be ok i think man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

will try it the next time....im lazy to do humid domes and mistin the plants and shit....the water cloning method fits well to me personality Lmao!!!


----------



## Atea (Aug 13, 2008)

Good looking stuff mate !
You have a veg room and flower room seperated ?

Watch that the good looking dogg wont eat em


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 14, 2008)

What the fuck is going on here???????

Hehe...how's it going Cheet? Looked at the pics...looking good my friend!

My second batch of clones all took...and i'm on to my third set now...just not so many this time. I'll get some pics as soon as I can...i can't wait for you to see them now...there not very tall...from using the flouro's of course...but the mothers are VERY bushy, and my baby is a GREAT cloner...so i'm hoping her bud turns out to be good as well.

TOKE TOKE..................PASS...ERE!!!


Just a thought...but...what if you put rooting gel or powder in the water...i wonder if that would work for the water method??? I guess i'm off to look on google now, lol, let ya know.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

hellllllo mate! thanks! Hows u? glad fo ur plants dude! i have a problem with the s* ....it's growin like crazy and i have to take some more clones  shiiii..... hehehe.... i can't handle with another batch right now.... my bloom setup is technicaly incapable to grow more then 10 clones  puff puff give>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

Atea said:


> Good looking stuff mate !
> You have a veg room and flower room seperated ?
> 
> Watch that the good looking dogg wont eat em


thanks! ofcourse they are separated...is there another way  ??? nah, there is not  . i'm careful wit the dog too hehehe


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hellllllo mate! thanks! Hows u? glad fo ur plants dude! i have a problem with the s* ....it's growin like crazy and i have to take some more clones  shiiii..... hehehe.... i can't handle with another batch right now.... my bloom setup is technicaly incapable to grow more then 10 clones  puff puff give>>>>>>>


 
Them damn teenage girls!!!!

PUFF PUFF....anyone else??............


----------



## edux10 (Aug 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> will try it the next time....im lazy to do humid domes and mistin the plants and shit....the water cloning method fits well to me personality Lmao!!!


Get a clear disposable (sp?) cup. Its like a micro greenhouse for clones!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

and i wanna post some picz now! i've rised the level of the veg setup to a non-ghetto level  hehehe ..... it's now semi pro! i've moved it in my first cupboard in the room where the High Pressure is....yes, the veg setup is light proofed  wot ya think? Cheers!


----------



## edux10 (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah buddy! I like that!! wait, what are all the strains you have again, sorry for spacing.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

where u see strains man....all fixtures are holded very well with ...eh....i dun kno the word..... like a nail which u twist with a screwdriver hehehe..... above the new fixture is my 250 watt hps...i dun wanna move it from there....


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 14, 2008)

What flouro's are those? T12's 8's 5's?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> What flouro's are those? T12's 8's 5's?


i think they are 5's mate, but im not sure....we call them jus fluros....they are 2' . wot is the diference?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

oh, i forgot - i will put the vent fans in the veg area this eve....hopefully...shiiii....


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 14, 2008)

lol puff puff pass>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

lmao! toke toke give>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

canna, do u like the new veg area? it's a non-ghetto now lmao! i think it's semi pro hehehehh...


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 14, 2008)

we smoke alot.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

oh yeah, we do!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> canna, do u like the new veg area? it's a non-ghetto now lmao! i think it's semi pro hehehehh...


Yes i do. it looks much better than the ghetto setup. I'll try to give you +rep for it.  Great job!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

hehehe...not necesery....thanks!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

idk bout u, but i have to spread some more rep before givvin it to u again lol


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> where u see strains man....all fixtures are holded very well with ...eh....i dun kno the word..... like a nail which u twist with a screwdriver hehehe..... above the new fixture is my 250 watt hps...i dun wanna move it from there....


Its a screw, they are screwed, hah jk. Looking good mate


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

thank u mate!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

the only thing i have to do now, is to build some holders for the HPS, coz my dad was askin me....where the hell are the bar chairs  lmao! i will do that in the weekend.....hopefully....heheheh


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> idk bout u, but i have to spread some more rep before givvin it to u again lol


yup same here. lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

still same here....lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 14, 2008)

me like the new veg setup


-

Whats that thing at the top of the veg chamber ? Is that an HPS ?!?

Pls tell me no


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

yes, it is mate. 250 watter! from me first grow!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

why mate....wots wrong???


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 14, 2008)

Brilliant setup with the cabinet. Probably one of the easiest places to adjust light fixtures, and it's light proof!!! puff puff, smoke by myself


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

hehehe...thanks! .....u greedy bastard lmao!


----------



## DWR (Aug 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> why mate....wots wrong???




So let me get 1 thing straight.. I am guessing once you have finish'd veg, only then but ONLY then will u turn on the hps and take out the middle shelf part... ?

If yes then all good..

--

U got a shelf in the middle... so i am guessing its gona get real hot if ya put the plants direct under there... 

--

I am guessing the first presumption i had is the correct one huh :d ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

my bloom room is separated. this room is only for the mommas and the clones!!! i will not use this 250 watter soon...i use 400watter! wots so weird....im jus lazy to remove it.....


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 14, 2008)

You lazy bastard, you got DWR all riled up ;p


----------



## DWR (Aug 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> my bloom room is separated. this room is only for the mommas and the clones!!! i will not use this 250 watter soon...i use 400watter! wots so weird....im jus lazy to remove it.....


Never said anything was weird, you stona

So u gona use a 400w for the clones then ? <--- thats what you were saying in your sentence.. i will not use this 250 w ... i use 400w 

So... where the 400w in the veg cab


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

wot....why....shiiii..... ?!??!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

DWR said:


> Never said anything was weird, you stona
> 
> So u gona use a 400w for the clones then ? <--- thats what you were saying in your sentence.. i will not use this 250 w ... i use 400w
> 
> So... where the 400w in the veg cab


i'm startin to think that someone dun follow the journal .......... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/76825-cheetahs-real-grow-journal-104.html ....there is the 400 watter mate! cheers!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

are u shittin with me DWR?????


----------



## DWR (Aug 14, 2008)

dude if that is a 400 watter i am Mr. Nice








Dude where the fuck is the 400watter ?







--- Not in the veg cab as i said.. ---



Look here is your 400w .. i know









Or is that a FL light     ??? haha  

peace man....


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 14, 2008)

def. subscribed nice little grow op on page 99!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice all around grow dude whens the white widow comin??


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 14, 2008)

I liked the getto setup better


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> def. subscribed nice little grow op on page 99!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice all around grow dude whens the white widow comin??


thanks man....it will be enought for me! the ww will be ready in 9 weeks!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> I liked the getto setup better


hope the changes are for good  man, i moved the veg setup in the room where is me bloom room, coz i was embezzled the whole house with me plants....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

DWR said:


> dude if that is a 400 watter i am Mr. Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peace man! wot is FL light?


----------



## DWR (Aug 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> peace man! wot is FL light?



those long skinny lights flouroscent or so....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

i like me fluro setup man....u have anything against it?? lmao!


----------



## DWR (Aug 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i like me fluro setup man....u have anything against it?? lmao!



dun realy care.......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

oh.......... i c


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 14, 2008)

set up is lookin gud cheetah hunni.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks Princess!


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2008)

Ive jus bought a brand new 400w hps bulb, getting it tomoz. 250w is ok but i want more lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

hehehe...gratz! what ya think bout the veg area, mrwest??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

and man, this cat is scarin' me


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Cheetah! So who won the mens volleyball match? you or me (usa)? I watched part of it and then got distracted. lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

USA won


----------



## Atea (Aug 15, 2008)

hey how is the basketball going on at the moment !?!?
Havent been able to watch it been too busy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

idk...i dun like basketball......


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i like me fluro setup man....u have anything against it?? lmao!


i was gonna have fluros for my veg room but my pal couldnt find the balasts for the t5's which is why i ended up gettinga flood light instead. Fluros are good for vegging i think, im sure u can make it work for u dude>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

i thinkk they Work.....hehehe


----------



## DWR (Aug 15, 2008)

mr west said:


> i was gonna have fluros for my veg room but my pal couldnt find the balasts for the t5's which is why i ended up gettinga flood light instead. Fluros are good for vegging i think, im sure u can make it work for u dude>>>>>>>>>



yup, u can use them and its recomended tbh..... They dont get hot at all !!!!!!!!!!!!

 


Good morning cheetah how are you doing ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

mornin! im super fine dude, thanks ! lol


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 15, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thanks man....it will be enought for me! the ww will be ready in 9 weeks!


9 weeks.........yay lol white widow is always exciting you should try some white russian dude that shit is OMG lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

hehehehe...ok dude, i'll see wot i can do


----------



## Atea (Aug 15, 2008)

Ive heard about this White Russian is it really that good what people say


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

eh...u have any kalua??! hehehhe....duuuuuude......


----------



## Lacy (Aug 15, 2008)

*Long time no see*


cheetah2007 said:


> eh...u have any kalua??! hehehhe....duuuuuude......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

ello Lacy chick! hows u? Mwah!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

ur Mr. Ganja again, gal! hehehe


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 15, 2008)

Atea said:


> Ive heard about this White Russian is it really that good what people say


white russian is a mix of white widow and ak-47 its suppose to be the strongest shit out right now but who knows


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 15, 2008)

hey cheetah07, i was just dropping in to let you know I just completed my first harvest. You had dropped into my thread in the beginning to wish me luck...THANKS


----------



## Atea (Aug 16, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> white russian is a mix of white widow and ak-47 its suppose to be the strongest shit out right now but who knows



I have done some research about white russian , i will try to get some seeds for my next project, me and my girl just got another flat so i will be able to have a bloom and a veg room at the same time ( that means i will not run out of weed lol ) 

But really want to grow this white russian any tips on it ?


----------



## 2kstyle (Aug 16, 2008)

hey what it is cheetah. Finally got my internet in my new house. Finally getting settled and shit. Got to rebuild my little grow cab and grow some goodies. How's the second grow? did you finish those girlies? SHow me some pics of your progress. Damn it feels good to be back.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> hey what it is cheetah. Finally got my internet in my new house. Finally getting settled and shit. Got to rebuild my little grow cab and grow some goodies. How's the second grow? did you finish those girlies? SHow me some pics of your progress. Damn it feels good to be back.


hey 2K if u go back to page 108 urll see the latest pics of cheetahs progress.

So are you gonna do a whole new set up or modify the set up uve used b4?


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 17, 2008)

*waves to cheetah, puff puff pass* >>>>>


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 17, 2008)

woohoo i was able to rep you again!


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2008)

well its gone midnight an im off to bed anyone want the rest of this ww joint?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Nernight all


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 17, 2008)

good night mr west. i'll take it back. i gave you +rep by the way.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

mornin ppl! whasuuuup? hehe....i'm so stoned  ! blinkykush, congratulations dude! have fun! 2kstyle, hows u buddy? glad ur bak! cheers! *takes the joint puff puff give>>>>> So i've changed the plan a lil..... the ww momma is now next to her daughter in the bloom room.....the fuckin cloning success is not 100%  and i decide that its better to put her there. i think that 4 of the clones will be ready.... not ten.....shiiiii.... , i dun give a fuck.... it will be enough for me.... the s* momma is transplanted in 4 gal bucket and shes next to her daughter on the roof  i think she will became monster!!!! day 7 of 12/12 fo da first two clones! preflowers on the s* and no siigns on the ww. cheers!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 18, 2008)

momma and daughter are looking awesome! i'm sure they're lovin' you!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

thank u canna! i think they looks gorgeus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atea (Aug 18, 2008)

very nice looking plants mate


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 18, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

i kno, i kno..... heheheh.... hope they will be fine to the end!!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 18, 2008)

they do look gorgeous!


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

Amazing man............ Those are gona be some monsters on the roof - So i am guessing you'r gona clone them aswell then ?

Congrats on the s* plant  Its nice to see preflowers


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks man! i have big expectations fo da momma s* man! i'll put 4 or 5 more clones in the bloom room....atleast thats my plan....who knows....hehehe!


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thanks man! i have big expectations fo da momma s* man! i'll put 4 or 5 more clones in the bloom room....atleast thats my plan....who knows....hehehe!


 Cool cant wait to see what blossoms out of this


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

when u think she'll be ready....im thinkin fo late oct...


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2008)

when i grow that type of ww it took a good two weeks in flower b4 i saw any hairs man be patient


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

oh man, i am!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

shes now maybe double in size....this 400 watter works great(knockin on wood)!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

oh, and deff not streched....only the first s* clone is a lil streched...


----------



## Brenton (Aug 18, 2008)

Those are some damn gorgeous Looking Plants you got!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

thank u man! cheerZ!


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> when u think she'll be ready....im thinkin fo late oct...


yeah late oct. sounds about right


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

maaaan, i'm so excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 18, 2008)

there lookin mighty gud hunni.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

hehehe.. thanks princess!


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2008)

YouTube - Cadbury's Crunchie UK TV Ad


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 19, 2008)

ello ppl  toke toke pass>>>>>>> i almost gone crazy without riu! shi....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 19, 2008)

the outdoors!


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2008)

looks lovely


----------



## DWR (Aug 19, 2008)

Looking marvelous out there cheetah 


 Wow someones learnt how to roll a spliff ..... heheh isnt the spliff bigger on the smile now


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 19, 2008)

they look like there loving it out there. soaking up the sun real good.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 19, 2008)

looking very nice cheetah... when was the last time you transplanted?... 5 galon bucket gave me at least another 12 inches....of growth..hehhe


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 19, 2008)

lookin crunchy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

thank u ppl! cheers! franco, i repoted the momma before ...hmmm 5 days or so...when i get her under the real shit...the sun....  heheh....the other one is clone and i dun think that it will have to be transplanted again, but who knows.... the daughter looks very good to me thats my first clone  shit....no fuckin success on the others .....2 of ten....guess i suck at cloning....hehehe....fuck that let's go bowlin' hehe...so...im stoned on hash and dun kno wot the fuck im talkin bout.... oh yeah, the ww clone in the bloom room have hairs..so... WHOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO !!! they are lovin the HPS they are now almost double in size and very leafy. picz tomoz i promise  hehehe......peace!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

Lil ganja princess said:


> they look like there loving it out there. soaking up the sun real good.


yes Princess, i think that too


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thank u ppl! cheers! franco, i repoted the momma before ...hmmm 5 days or so...when i get her under the real shit...the sun....  heheh....the other one is clone and i dun think that it will have to be transplanted again, but who knows.... the daughter looks very good to me thats my first clone  shit....no fuckin success on the others .....2 of ten....guess i suck at cloning....hehehe....fuck that let's go bowlin' hehe...so...im stoned on hash and dun kno wot the fuck im talkin bout.... oh yeah, the ww clone in the bloom room have hairs..so... WHOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO !!! they are lovin the HPS they are now almost double in size and very leafy. picz tomoz i promise  hehehe......peace!



Sorry to hear about your clones bud... did they root or they just died.. i mean at what stage did they die?


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice tile floors man.. lots of work..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Nice tile floors man.. lots of work..


err...wot?!? the clones are not dead....jus dun have roots!


----------



## wozb529 (Aug 20, 2008)

nice grow man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks man!


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 20, 2008)

+rep for you cheetah, must spread some around but you get the idea


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

hehehe, thanks man


----------



## Atea (Aug 20, 2008)

I couldnt imagine a bushy plant as it is could be male, what ya think ?Pass>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

wot??? wot male??? i dun have any lmao!


----------



## Atea (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow soz man i posted that to the wrong place m8  too flipping high


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

ahahhahaha...not a problem ...u stonerz.... agrrr....toke toke give>>>>  cheers!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> err...wot?!? the clones are not dead....jus dun have roots!


In your pic cheetah... under the bucket...your outdoor flooring.... I like it.... Did you do it yourself? seems like allot of work...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2008)

genfranco said:


> In your pic cheetah... under the bucket...your outdoor flooring.... I like it.... Did you do it yourself? seems like allot of work...



the floors and the wall covering on the outside remind me of my house in my homeland SPAIN... those houses dont have problems with winds...lol.... cheap american wood house i live in now....ugg... but hell you can make allot of money without really tryin in the US.


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 20, 2008)

genfranco said:


> but hell you can make allot of money without really tryin in the US.


doing what?


Hey Hey Cheetah!! How are the children?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

genfranco said:


> In your pic cheetah... under the bucket...your outdoor flooring.... I like it.... Did you do it yourself? seems like allot of work...


oh rite  hehehe...no man, i didn't do that myself. puff puff give>>>>


----------



## edux10 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks, puff, puff,........yeah,puff,puff,pass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

hey hey canna, they are fine  heres some pics. so, i planted another clone and it will stay under the fluros for a day or two. then i'll move it in the bloom room. it's ww clone....no success on the others so far.... i give up....fuuuuck!


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2008)

major congrats on the ww hairs dude. Told u it was a fem seed lol. Im gonna pay u a visit in 9 weeks lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks man! i'll wait u at the Airport . ur wellcome!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, everything is looking so nice! I'm glad to see they're doing great.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks! me too!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 21, 2008)

so dixie never came back?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah, i'm wonderin where he is...


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 21, 2008)

i hate when people go disappearing.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

without sain nuffin...hope everythin is ok with him


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 21, 2008)

so do i. i hope you have a good day, im heading to bed in a few mins. good night, cheetah.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

good night cannachick  sweet dreams! hehe...


----------



## edux10 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey hey canna, they are fine  heres some pics. so, i planted another clone and it will stay under the fluros for a day or two. then i'll move it in the bloom room. it's ww clone....no success on the others so far.... i give up....fuuuuck!


Make sure when you take clones that they are nice and healthy. Don't take clones that are too small. It is better to have them on the big side than the small side. Medium size is perfect. Larger might take an extra couple days or so but if they are too little it seems like they don't even root. I put like 20 small ones in my aero cloner and they never got roots


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

shit man... i've proceeded to plan b and puted the momma ww in the bloomin room, coz of the failure with the clones...she equal 4 or 5 clones, so nuffin lost fo da moment!


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheetah mind telling me where and what, what types of plants are..

Like veg : 3 clones ... and Bloom : 2 plants..

can u just update me on the amount & whats where ?

cheers bro  Really feeling ya grow now. !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have 1 ww clone in the bloom room and the ww momma. one more ww clone planted this mornin and i'll let it fo 2 days in the veg chamber lmao! there is one S* clone in the bloom room too. still waitin on two ww clones....hope they wiil make it  heheheh....i have the S* momma on the roof and one of her daughtes. thats it! thanks for feelin my grow now  lmao!!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 21, 2008)

FAILURE!!!!!!!!!!????????????

What happened bro? Thought all was well.

P.S. Too lazy to look at previous posts so typing this post which is actually probably going to take me longer then looking back a few posts...but is still lazier then reaching up and picking up my mouse in front of me!

P.S.S. DAMN, i still had to sit up and grab the mouse cause i don't know what the keystrings are to get the emoticons. I'M A FUCKING STONER AND A HALF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i have 1 ww clone in the bloom room and the ww momma. one more ww clone planted this mornin and i'll let it fo 2 days in the veg chamber lmao! there is one S* clone in the bloom room too. still waitin on two ww clones....hope they wiil make it  heheheh....i have the S* momma on the roof and one of her daughtes. thats it! thanks for feelin my grow now  lmao!!!


sorry just seem'd like slow process of cloing and weird how you planted them  I couldnt follow proporly..... So now im updated and ready for ya upcoming information & now i know what ya talkin bout ^^

--

So how big are the clones that are going in to bloom in 2 days ?

-


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 21, 2008)

Atea said:


> I couldnt imagine a bushy plant as it is could be male, what ya think ?Pass>>


Have you seen my mother? She's a FAT bushy bitch!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

hahahahaha, me too  the failure is with the clones mate....shiii!!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 21, 2008)

Aww too bad. stupid sensitive clones anyways.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

i dun give a shit


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i dun give a shit




ahahaha nearly choke'd on my bread


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

i mean that bout the failure......


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i mean that bout the failure......


 still made me choke


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

heheheh......


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Aug 21, 2008)

lolz. grow's lookin nice bro, keep it up


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank u man! cheers!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheetah... for better success bro... do yourself a favor and get thsi product.. cheap.. $7 I swear by it...



click for info webpage.

Good luck brotha... Puff Puff Pass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

sounds good mate. i'll see wot i can do. fo now im waitin fo da plants to end the bloom cycle and i'll order some seeds in the begining of sept. my choise is Green House Seeds - Himalaya Gold - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds for the morning , Dutch Passion Seeds - Brainstorm - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds fo after work and Flying Dutchmen Seeds - G-Force - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds for before bed time  hehehehe all feminized ofcourse.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 21, 2008)

good choices... seems like you have it well thought out.


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2008)

nice choice dude and u can always pick another 3 next month lol, im a kid in a candy store lol.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 21, 2008)

Red rover~
red rover~

??? Wait ??? I clicked on the be good clause'.... But dirtbag cant read! 
criplet' now he's the one that can read, but i dont see him right now! ???
Soo!

Red rover~
red rover~
not north, but south is getting real big! ~ over! ~ 10/4

now im being clean and i want to get my point across~! So, were talking about the male penis getting erect, do to graphic pictures taken by cheetah 2007....! This can and may happen, some may see this as "dirty", but realy it is just a function of the human body! There for if the use of a splash guard', over the keyboard is needed to protect vital electronic equipment, from said secretions'... Due to said pictures'!

So in closing!, i would like to thank you! For yur time and effort in cloning', and growing.... And the releasing of said pictures.

Sincerely


dirtbag of the "tlb'~


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh and i wood' ===(-)~ go with the dip and grow, it is what i use and is way easy!

Plants are looking very nice chee'

a little apple widow'~ puff puff give "from the othier side" !!! 

db~tlb!


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> sounds good mate. i'll see wot i can do. fo now im waitin fo da plants to end the bloom cycle and i'll order some seeds in the begining of sept. my choise is Green House Seeds - Himalaya Gold - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds for the morning , Dutch Passion Seeds - Brainstorm - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds fo after work and Flying Dutchmen Seeds - G-Force - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds for before bed time  hehehehe all feminized ofcourse.


 
Wow, and I thought I was a pothead.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2008)

you crack me up dirt bag, cop a load of this>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

hahahaha i laugh and i laugh....heheheh thanks fo commin db ...or cummin  lmao!!! hheheheh puff puff give>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Wow, and I thought I was a pothead.....


u are not???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

many many buds commin guys and gals!!! hairs on the widow shoots like crazy! cant wait fo da buddy with the good 6mp camera to get bak from greece to take some quality picz  the s* is shootin hairs everywhere too....so many bud sites aaaaah


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 22, 2008)

At least my plants will ready before yours


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 22, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> many many buds commin guys and gals!!! hairs on the widow shoots like crazy! cant wait fo da buddy with the good 6mp camera to get bak from greece to take some quality picz  the s* is shootin hairs everywhere too....so many bud sites aaaaah


Heya, Cheetah! That's some awesome shit. I can't wait to see the new pics.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

hehehe, thanks! me too


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

so wen u going to greece???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

I?!? not soon man lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

my bad my missunderstanding dude soz


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

heh, not a problem dud! nazdrave!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

i'm so stoned


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Aug 22, 2008)

lol i wish. i cant function at work stoned. plus i have no ganja at the moment


----------



## Atea (Aug 22, 2008)

Wadaaap cheetah  good to be stoned huh >>>pass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

no doubt puff puff give>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

me too, im getin more stoned as the day progesses i started at 8am lol


----------



## Atea (Aug 22, 2008)

the big thing is that my girlfriend is coming home in about 10 mins and i cant handle her complaints about my eyes without bursting in to laughs *muahahaha*


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

make her some special cookies and get her stoned lol


----------



## Atea (Aug 22, 2008)

she will do it without the cookies lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

Atea said:


> the big thing is that my girlfriend is coming home in about 10 mins and i cant handle her complaints about my eyes without bursting in to laughs *muahahaha*


too bad for u :


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 23, 2008)

hello????????????


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2008)

hi there....


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2008)

well hellohhhh!


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 24, 2008)

huh


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

ello ppl! some updates with the shitty walkman phone  buds commin along nicely ....lovely heheheh....bloody lovely hahaha.....shiii....


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Aug 25, 2008)

*Cool bean bro,coming along well. I'm all angry and outta green so puff one down for me. My Rhino and Trainwreck is doing great 8 outta 10 popped up and are lookin great.*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

man, u can grow! hehe puff puff pass>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

hpss rocks!!! i can grow bud and to dry my insoles lol lol lmao!


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2008)

lol spelt insoles haha my bad


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

ahahahha u missleadin mofuga...u embarace me infront all those ppl  >>>>


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool 


nice looking plants cheetah.....

why dont people play poker in the jungle ? To many cheetahs !

lol.. hehe

PEace bro


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

hehehe, i'm the only cheetah there....its full with fuckin...soz Friggin tigers here


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

oh....soz!Thanks DWR  puff puff >>


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

tigers.... really ? u see allot of em... ahhh how cool !!!!! damn !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm...


yes or no ? what hmmmmmmmmm ????


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

shhhh.....*whisperin* quiet man, they are everywhere


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

* whispers back * you'r fucking crazy man, give me that joint.. u been puffin to much man ! 

 ROFL


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

*loud* hahahahahahhaha


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

* Swigns Gun from around hes back * - * Screams * Watch it * and shoots a fat tiger in the ass * saved ya ass dont laugh so loud dude.... dude !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

i'm watchin fo ya DWR agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....break ya self


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

DWR said:


> * Swigns Gun from around hes back * - * Screams * Watch it * and shoots a fat tiger in the ass * saved ya ass dont laugh so loud dude.... dude !


oh thanks  hehehehe i haven't read this post when i posted the other  hehehehe


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oh thanks  hehehehe i haven't read this post when i posted the other  hehehehe


lol.... my post was faster then your other post 

* woot *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

nobodys faster then the cheetah, dude


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nobodys faster then the cheetah, dude



dude..... its infront of ya nose.... 

I was faster


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

damned.. only coz im stoned!


----------



## Atea (Aug 25, 2008)

Watsup people


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

eeeeeellooooooooo  >>>>>>


----------



## Atea (Aug 25, 2008)

god to be back from work, now time to puff


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

im @ workl now, but still puffin....i do researches bout the weed


----------



## Atea (Aug 25, 2008)

wuupwuuuuuup!
Check out my update pics cheet


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

i saw em! nuffin to worry about imo.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

lookin good too!


----------



## Atea (Aug 25, 2008)

cool beans m8
Puffing LR#2 at the moment a very sweet nice aroma in it, and spacy high 
Loooooooooove!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

sounds goooood! did u see my picz? click on the sign!


----------



## Atea (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes i did and looking good mate,
Got my rep point ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

maybe...did u leave ur name...i have one that is wit no name..jus "Nice man, well on the way"


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2008)

looking good cheetah...thx for visiting... you say you get paid to smoke?... damn i want that job....


----------



## SHINER (Aug 25, 2008)

OK, so I told you about buying the aerogrow. I HAD three beautiful bushy 3 1/2 foot plants..beautiful.....then all the sudden I noticed a llittle yellow on one of the leaves, then the next day I noticed then drooping slightly...tried all my tricks, but to no avail, I euthanized the two on the side and babied the one in the middle. I gave up so I can try again. I pulled the one in the middle, smelled wonderful, mild high...... I want to try again with a better strain, and try to figure out what happened. I don't know if the nutes weren't enough for 3 plants that size or what. I know they would not flower, I should of tried to make them flower much sooner. Any suggestions? Anyone? It would be greatly appreciated!!!! They were sooo healthy for quite a while, then dead! Help.
loven ya!
Shiner


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 25, 2008)

cheetah plants look beautiful man.


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey hey Cheetah!! Your new picture is awesome! It makes me want to cuddle the big cute kitty meow. 

Check your +rep boy!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> looking good cheetah...thx for visiting... you say you get paid to smoke?... damn i want that job....


no man im jus plain' hehehe i wish that man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

SHINER said:


> OK, so I told you about buying the aerogrow. I HAD three beautiful bushy 3 1/2 foot plants..beautiful.....then all the sudden I noticed a llittle yellow on one of the leaves, then the next day I noticed then drooping slightly...tried all my tricks, but to no avail, I euthanized the two on the side and babied the one in the middle. I gave up so I can try again. I pulled the one in the middle, smelled wonderful, mild high...... I want to try again with a better strain, and try to figure out what happened. I don't know if the nutes weren't enough for 3 plants that size or what. I know they would not flower, I should of tried to make them flower much sooner. Any suggestions? Anyone? It would be greatly appreciated!!!! They were sooo healthy for quite a while, then dead! Help.
> loven ya!
> Shiner


why in this thread man, whyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cheetah plants look beautiful man.


thanks koosh!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

update on the outdoor. They are MEGA green!!!! (knockin on wood)  >>>>>>


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow your greens are looking so good! I love the porch/patio too. It has a neat floor.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome bro!!! puff puff pass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Awesome bro!!! puff puff pass


thanks man piff puff give>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Wow your greens are looking so good! I love the porch/patio too. It has a neat floor.


hehehe, i kno


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> update on the outdoor. They are MEGA green!!!! (knockin on wood)  >>>>>>


cheetah... your lazier than me man... that broken bottle was there last update.... lol... are you not thinking about transplanting to a bigger bucket.... i would recommend some black 5 gallon paint buckets.... they got a lot bigger when i did that...


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> cheetah... your lazier than me man... that broken bottle was there last update.... lol... are you not thinking about transplanting to a bigger bucket.... i would recommend some black 5 gallon paint buckets.... they got a lot bigger when i did that...


are white 5 gallon buckets bad?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

the biger plant dun need to be transplanted fo sure and the other is a clone, so i dun think it need to be repoted too. if i notice any signs of pot bound i will....and fo the fuckin bottle - i only get up there to water and to watch the beautiful ladies....fuck the bottle


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> are white 5 gallon buckets bad?



I dont see why they would be... i just figure better safe than sorry ...


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 26, 2008)

bahahaha fuck the bottle. 

fuck this is my 1,000th post and it's in Cheetah's. lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> the biger plant dun need to be transplanted fo sure and the other is a clone, so i dun think it need to be repoted too. if i notice any signs of pot bound i will....and fo the fuckin bottle - i only get up there to water and to watch the beautiful ladies....fuck the bottle


OK bro... im just saying they like the space.... i sure hope you dont slip and cut yourself on that bottle cheetah... stoners and glass... well youll see... daddy is here for you... hehehehe... good luck man


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I dont see why they would be... i just figure better safe than sorry ...


oh ok thanks, im using the white ones. i've heard it's better to use darker colors because it helps block light from hitting the roots. next time i'm going to use the black ones.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> oh ok thanks, im using the white ones. i've heard it's better to use darker colors because it helps block light from hitting the roots. next time i'm going to use the black ones.


if you dont have any problem i wouldnt spend the money... well unless you really want too... some people just spray paint them... good luck cannabitch.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> OK bro... im just saying they like the space.... i sure hope you dont slip and cut yourself on that bottle cheetah... stoners and glass... well youll see... daddy is here for you... hehehehe... good luck man


hehehe thanks man!!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> if you dont have any problem i wouldnt spend the money... well unless you really want too... some people just spray paint them... good luck cannabitch.


i don't mind spending the extra mulah when it comes to my babies. 

thanks, genfranco.


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice kitty kitty

Oh and...nice plants too...lol! Outside ones looking pretty happy.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> i don't mind spending the extra mulah when it comes to my babies.
> 
> thanks, genfranco.



your welcome cannabitch.... i just saw your thread on the cali og kush you got going... they looked like my last indoor grow... small buds .. Id like to recommend a bad ass very heat resistant strain that is fairly cheap... you can order online and it gets to your house in a very nice package... even if they opened it it would look like seeds from a marked plant.. (non marijuana of course)... anyway.. its my current grow... Mandalas Hashberry.... cant wait to show off the bud shots to the peeps... especially cheetah.. he impressed me with his donkey dicks on his first round.. i wanted to ge tthose... and i think im gonna kick his ass this time... Whatup Cheetah!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

heheheh good luck mate! bite me


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Nice kitty kitty
> 
> Oh and...nice plants too...lol! Outside ones looking pretty happy.


thank u fellow stoner >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 26, 2008)

Ya...i'm a stoner

Are you flowering any of your plants yet?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

hell yeah mate! click on me signature!


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2008)

hey jo cheetah, updates man... ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

jus on the outdoors  turn one or two pages back.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah goes through pages like water man... i guess people like you eh....


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice update cheetah couldnt help noticing that broken glass beer bottle 

Do u drop one each evening, or are u just to lazy to pick up 

* Lovely plants man, i am realy feeling them.... !!!!!! *


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

hehe everyone notices the bottle cheetah..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

im fuken lazy, ppl! i'll see wot i can do fo da next update  ! thanks DWR!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> hehe everyone notices the bottle cheetah..


heheheh, i guess i should remove the pic


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> im fuken lazy, ppl! i'll see wot i can do fo da next update  ! thanks DWR!



 You drunk


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> cheetah goes through pages like water man... i guess people like you eh....


im faaaast


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> i guess people like you eh....


i hope so


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> im faaaast


No shit.. i think when i first meet you you only had under 1000 posts.. now over 5000... dude... hehehhehe


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> your welcome cannabitch.... i just saw your thread on the cali og kush you got going... they looked like my last indoor grow... small buds .. Id like to recommend a bad ass very heat resistant strain that is fairly cheap... you can order online and it gets to your house in a very nice package... even if they opened it it would look like seeds from a marked plant.. (non marijuana of course)... anyway.. its my current grow... Mandalas Hashberry.... cant wait to show off the bud shots to the peeps... especially cheetah.. he impressed me with his donkey dicks on his first round.. i wanted to ge tthose... and i think im gonna kick his ass this time... Whatup Cheetah!!!


im sorry im high and i wandered off. hehe. i will check into those seeds for sure. your last grow was frosty like mine? that plant is going to be insane no? so where do you order these seeds? they make it to the usa? we have thieves working in customs here.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> im sorry im high and i wandered off. hehe. i will check into those seeds for sure. your last grow was frosty like mine? that plant is going to be insane no? so where do you order these seeds? they make it to the usa? we have thieves working in customs here.


they sure do make it.. im in cali... but i just checked an they arent going to sell anymore from there webpage.. 
until next year... i guess the guy is sick... but try to find them in other sellers..... 

I would recomend to read the webpage soil guide and other guides they have... very informative.... 

what percentage are you going to let the trichs go amber on you... I did like 45 to 65 % and i didnt do shit for a month.. just stared at the laptop.. that all i could doo.... to much of a couchlock... I would recommedn wating till about 10 to 25% amber... then cut... 

good luck


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> they sure do make it.. im in cali... but i just checked an they arent going to sell anymore from there webpage..
> until next year... i guess the guy is sick... but try to find them in other sellers.....
> 
> I would recomend to read the webpage soil guide and other guides they have... very informative....
> ...


I'm not sure what percentage im going to let them. I will consider what you say about 10-25%. Thanks again, i will rep you as soon as it lets me.


----------



## Atea (Aug 26, 2008)

Wadaaap people


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

>>>>>>> Atea


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 26, 2008)

not much over here, Atea. i got the munchies and im stuffing my face with combos.  what's up with you?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

lmao!!!


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 26, 2008)

Did you clean it?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

hehehe...no


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2008)

lazy muvafuger


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

i heard ya


----------



## Atea (Aug 26, 2008)

tell us when you get it cleaned up mate


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

ok mate i'll post picz tommoz with the cleaned balcony!


----------



## Atea (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ok mate i'll post picz tommoz with the cleaned balcony!



So you planning of just moving the bottle out of the pic


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

ahahahhaha...nah, i'll clean it all i swear


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ahahahhaha...nah, i'll clean it all i swear


Idk your lookin pretty stoned in ur avatar,may end up just chillin i bet


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

hahahhhahaha


----------



## Atea (Aug 26, 2008)

ill be going to take a nap, talk to yall later.

Payce


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

peace! >>>


----------



## Atea (Aug 26, 2008)

Awww yes that was a good nap, time for an awakening smoke >>>>pass


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

damn it.. i cant rep you again cheetah.... i guess i need to pass the love more... hopefully i can rep you by the time you clean up your grow space..lol...


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2008)

ill take some love lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> ill take some love lol


..hehehe... ok man.. here ya go...


----------



## Atea (Aug 26, 2008)

i just smoked some leaf from my present grow, and it hit me !


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2008)

hit it back then lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> hit it back then lol


lol thats some funny shit..


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> ill take some love lol


 
And me too plz since your being so generous!!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

i wonder if he fell off the roof??... then again...hes probably working.... hehehehe


----------



## Atea (Aug 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> hit it back then lol



cracked me up lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 27, 2008)

woooorking!!!!! damn i haven't sit on my ass till now. so whatup ppl?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 27, 2008)

heya cheetah, have you been busy this morning. are you actually having 2 do work lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 27, 2008)

yes i was and i will be in half an hour or so...shiiii...


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yes i was and i will be in half an hour or so...shiiii...



^^ ... clean'd the bottle yet  ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 27, 2008)

make ur guess


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 27, 2008)

I ll say no


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ur the winner


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2008)

how ya doin cheets? pass>>>>>>>>>>>>....spliff


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 27, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## NotMine (Aug 27, 2008)

hey brother just checking out your journal... you got way to many post on this thing but looks like ya do well growing, hopen to see some dank pics versus the swag photos and I can't hope the shit down there gets better the states aren't that great I have been lots of places there all the same people just talk diffrent anyway won't jack your journal full of BS have a good one


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

my journal is full of BS?? ur not wellcome here man!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 28, 2008)

i think he means HE wont jack your journal with HIS bs..

am i right?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

oh ok woteva....


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 28, 2008)

who knows..if he is being an ass then....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

hehehehehhe looool !!!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 28, 2008)

mmm that budding plant is talking to me. the puppy is too cute!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha, the dog look like it's on speed  rofl


----------



## Atea (Aug 28, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> my journal is full of BS?? ur not wellcome here man!



you tell him cheet


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 28, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahaha, the dog look like it's on speed  rofl


why yes he does. lmao.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

She!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 28, 2008)

has she been spayed?


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

nice buds dude


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 28, 2008)

ur dog is so cute cheetah


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheetah, or anyone else for that matter come check my journal; I need some tips from pros 

Cute dog


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

DWR said:


> nice buds dude


Thanks man ! that mean much to me >>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ur dog is so cute cheetah


thank u Princess! Hows u?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Cheetah, or anyone else for that matter come check my journal; I need some tips from pros
> 
> Cute dog


i dun think ima pro


----------



## Atea (Aug 28, 2008)

I know the doggs R like twins lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah, wots the "strain" of ur


----------



## Atea (Aug 28, 2008)

Dog or the bitch 
He is a mixed dogg god knows whats in it, some bird dogg and something else.
He killed a bird last night  i opened the balconys door a bird apparantly had flyed on the window and was fucked up it just walked inside the dogg spotted it and snap the birdie had a broken neck LoL>>>pass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

fuck man u will not believe me!!! my dog is the same breed lol and i found parts from dead bird on my balcony where the dog stays when im at work. jesus.....


----------



## Atea (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow flipping out here  !

How old is your dog mate ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

7 months ...almost will be in 2-nd sept. it weights 15 kilos now


----------



## Atea (Aug 28, 2008)

my dog is 6months and 21Kg.
Man what a similarity they have


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 28, 2008)

After cloning plants, Cheetah is working on dog cloning....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

wow ur looks smaller in the pics. yes they are like twins as u said


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> After cloning plants, Cheetah is working on dog cloning....


bwahahahahha


----------



## Atea (Aug 28, 2008)

well im out guys talk to ya all later


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

Peace bwoooooy!


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2008)

here is the 2,000th post just for my buddy cheetah puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 28, 2008)

cheetah my man, maybe bs means bong smoke lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2008)

or blatent smartarses


----------



## Atea (Aug 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> or blatent smartarses


You fucked my hit from the bong man *laughing*


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2008)

oops here have a nuggy off me to replace the hit lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cheetah my man, maybe bs means bong smoke lol.


hahahahahah.......rofl!!!!!   >>>>>>>


----------



## bobmaf (Aug 28, 2008)

nah i got it for ya bs could mean *budding sensimilla *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

rofl rofl


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

Update! day 19 12/12! and day 11 for the ww momma! the preflowers are everywhere and im expecting the buds to form in a couple of days! the outdoors have preflowers on every budstite too, so im expecting them to form buds very soon too.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

where is the god damn bottle lol ???


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice cheet nice!!!

Here's my baby at day 8, 12/12. I'll post some pics of day 11 tomorrow, the tricome increase is insane!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks HGB  >>>> lookin good bro!


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 29, 2008)

TY my friend...i can't wait to see it tomorrow morning when i take her out...everyday she gets more and more frosty looking...and the smell is just MMM MMM GOOD...like a skunky fruity smell...i'm in heaven everytime i smell her.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

dun kno, but my plants dun smell alot.... is there sumfin wrong  hehehe


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> dun kno, but my plants dun smell alot.... is there sumfin wrong  hehehe


Well if i smell my plants directly now they dont smell like they are smelling when the fan blows the air around.... 


so i am guessing your plants do smell your just not getting a good wift of it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

i mean that the room dun smell yeah...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

Did u see the updates DWR? i love those outdoor bitches!


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 29, 2008)

Naw...i just have a supercharged plant...i've never seen a plant start flowering after 2 days before...even when it's at preflower stage...which it was...she just always looked like she wanted to bud though...which is why i choose her to start. If all goes well I should have nice fast flowering plant...i'm thinking 45-50 days MAX for this one.

It's common for some starins to take a bit longer to start budding...the WW i grew only took about a week to start forming buds...but your sensi i don't know about at all really. Just be patient...and hopefully good things come your way.


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> Did u see the updates DWR? i love those outdoor bitches!




 i bet they love you more for cleaning the floor 

hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa  

you's da man, looking real good man !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

thank u man!  >>>>


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm kinda creeped out by DWR's avatar.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

hehehe Da Blade lol!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

i think he puted this avatar because of me lol!


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 29, 2008)

He better not kill the kitty


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i think he puted this avatar because of me lol!


He puted?....lmao...what?....are we 4? LMAO just kidding mate


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

ehehhehehe can't happen ! hes my mate! he kill only tigers btw


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 29, 2008)

AWWWWW!!!! poor puddy tats!.


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

heh........ I kinda would like to stab someone ...... ^^

but thats another story.. i think i'll stick with protecting cheetah when he's drunk from the tigers  Allways letting bottels fall 

hahah  cheers ^^ 


Joking..... ^^


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i think he puted this avatar because of me lol!



 Sure gave me a reason to stick it there, Murdaration style


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

hehehehe true, true, Murderation Style baby !!! lmao!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 29, 2008)

yes you finally rep'd the rep whore.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

hehehehehe MWAH!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

oh my, the thread became a chat againah lmao!!! updates on page 140 lol


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks babe!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

NotMine said:


> anyway won't jack your journal full of BS have a good one


hmmm maybe ur right


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> Update! day 19 12/12! and day 11 for the ww momma! the preflowers are everywhere and im expecting the buds to form in a couple of days! the outdoors have preflowers on every budstite too, so im expecting them to form buds very soon too.....


beautiful budding beauties cheetah.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks canaaaaa!! MWAH MWAH!!!!! LMAO!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 29, 2008)

anytime...kiss kiss. don't want to add more BS to your journal.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

ahahahaha neva fukin mind.....


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 29, 2008)

hahaha i'm fucking with you.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2008)

wot no more brilliant stoners, ill get me coat then.


----------



## Atea (Aug 29, 2008)

Looking good cheet


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> hahaha i'm fucking with you.


Really?!?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

Atea said:


> Looking good cheet


thanks ....i kno!


----------



## Atea (Aug 29, 2008)

My girl has been in flower almost for 2weeks now.
Hair is all over that bitch, ill get you guys some update pics when they start forming up


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

kool! best of luck mate!!!  >>>>


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 29, 2008)

hi cheeta.
i thought you were growing outdoor?.
didnt know you had plants under lights.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

oh man, sure i have    >>>>>


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 29, 2008)

so are you doing both?.
indoor and out?.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

obviously yes


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

do u like the indoor?


----------



## Atea (Aug 29, 2008)

wow had to lift my light it burnt a blade  
Hows thing with ya cheet ?>>>pass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

im koool and stoned!!


----------



## Atea (Aug 29, 2008)

diddo  so huge party plans for weekend ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

naah not huge...jus chillin. i'll be off of work fo da next two weeks and i gotta help my pop with sumfin in our house out of town. muscle bizzniz lol


----------



## Atea (Aug 29, 2008)

physical work and weed aint a good match mate 
Im still wondering about this LR#2 how does it get you so spacy high been looking at the screen for about 4min what to write.

Da bomb , def going to buy some LR#2 seeds.whooop whoooooooop!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

whoop whoop lol!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

Peace and love ppl! im off fo two weeks...well i can do sumfin to check the good old riu sometimes.....bye bye!! CHEERS!


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 29, 2008)

Laters cheetah, whos is going to take care of the plants?


----------



## Atea (Aug 29, 2008)

good night yall me and my baby will go to sleep


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 29, 2008)

Awww you sleep with your plant...how sweet!


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2008)

cheetahs not going away hes just off work for two weeks and he dont have internet at home.


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 29, 2008)

Haaa sorry did not know that you guys where so close 

I don't think I ll ever browse Rollitup at work...


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2008)

i been chattin to cheetah since i joined here (dec) we have become good friends, he makes me laugh lol.


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 29, 2008)

aww no cheet for 2 damn weeks. boo. well we have mr west hehe. i just gave mr west some rep.


----------



## Atea (Aug 30, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Awww you sleep with your plant...how sweet!


she need love like all of us


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> aww no cheet for 2 damn weeks. boo. well we have mr west hehe. i just gave mr west some rep.


I would rep u back but im not such a whore as u and need to spread the love about a bit more lol, I'll get back to u wen i can lol


----------



## Atea (Aug 30, 2008)

well guys im off for today and will be back tomorrow, talk to yall later !

Peace


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 31, 2008)

mr west said:


> I would rep u back but im not such a whore as u and need to spread the love about a bit more lol, I'll get back to u wen i can lol


lol ok. i need to pimp you out? lol


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 31, 2008)

Atea said:


> well guys im off for today and will be back tomorrow, talk to yall later !
> 
> Peace



Later, Atea, Have a good one!


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2008)

Still cant rep+ ya canna bitch lol


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 31, 2008)

oh that's alright. lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2008)

were on page 147 now, how many can we add for cheetah to read b4 he gets back??


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 31, 2008)

hmm we could do alot in here in 2 weeks. i wonder if it would piss him off if we added more BS to his journal?? lmao.


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2008)

his first jurnal was moved to toke n talk cuz of all the gas bagging lol.


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 31, 2008)

Morning guys, how is everyone doing today?


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 31, 2008)

ohmygoodness that is funny mr west. lol toke n talk? hahaha. jeez.

g'morning, gorlax! i'm doing good...i should be in bed. how are you?


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2008)

hey there Gorlax hows things?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>pass
yeah i think he mentioned his first jurny being moved at the begining of this jurny or maybe he had a practice jurny first i cant remember lol


----------



## Atea (Aug 31, 2008)

Wadap guys im back 
Huh drank so mutch beer last night had to fix it with a hit 

Hows things ?


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry Cheetah


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2008)

looking great Gorlax but isnt this cheetahs jurnal?


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 31, 2008)

mr west said:


> looking great Gorlax but isnt this cheetahs jurnal?


 
Oops, I am so sorry I got distracted by a girl walking around naked in my room. I ll edit now.


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2008)

hahaha u stoner, is it a rare thing for a naked girl to be walking round ur room?


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 31, 2008)

She has been away for 2 weeks


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2008)

thats plenty long enough to distract u. Lmao


----------



## genfranco (Aug 31, 2008)

Whatup cheetah.... any buds yet?


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2008)

hey genral, cheetahs on holiday from work at the min and he aint got a home pc. So unless he gets to a pc hell be missing for two weeks lol. He did send me a pic on friday with some buds, ill show u wot he sent me i dont know which plant it is, think its the sensi star but dont quote me lol.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 1, 2008)

Sweet thx for the update... lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 1, 2008)

lmao! nice update mr west  jus passin through..... >>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 1, 2008)

PS. thats the ww man


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 1, 2008)

Oops he is back


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2008)

quick everyone stop talking about him lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 1, 2008)

Sweet WW.... got enough fans on her?


----------



## DRtothE (Sep 1, 2008)

update, i'm losing wood. >>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 2, 2008)

sorry....... no updates


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 2, 2008)

Cheetahhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 2, 2008)

hows it going cheetah?.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 2, 2008)

im cool  im at half work day or some kind  hehehehehh..  >>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 2, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Sweet WW.... got enough fans on her?


sure have man


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2008)

im a big fan of white widow lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 2, 2008)

xexexex nazdrave lol


----------



## Atea (Sep 2, 2008)

np about the post man , it was looking good 
yeah they look the same.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 2, 2008)

strange again eh??


----------



## Atea (Sep 2, 2008)

hthe dogg´s and the plants lol 
Wonder would my plant be WW, well you never know bag seed is always bag seed 

Hows things cheeeeeeeeeeeeetahh


----------



## Atea (Sep 2, 2008)

This has nothing to dow ith growing weed but foound an excellent artist to listnen to when your high, Richard Cheese oh my god


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 3, 2008)

junglistic pressure all the way baby lmao!


----------



## edux10 (Sep 3, 2008)

you smoked on any of them danky nodules yet cheetah? Looking good. Ill fly over there and smoke some with ya. puff puff flap flap flap puff puff puff puff puff puff crash. doh!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 3, 2008)

hehehehe!! nah man, they are still very young


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2008)

heya hunni how ya doing?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 3, 2008)

im fine thanks  u?


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Sep 3, 2008)

*Sup Cheetah, hows things goin. I uploaded some new pics last night and shits gettin nutz, come check it out. I am impressing myself this time lol.*


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2008)

ChaoticMetal said:


> *Sup Cheetah, hows things goin. I uploaded some new pics last night and shits gettin nutz, come check it out. I am impressing myself this time lol.*


Id like to see ur thread ChaoticMetal, gotta link?


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Sep 5, 2008)

mr west said:


> Id like to see ur thread ChaoticMetal, gotta link?


* Check out my new sig, can't believe it wasn't in there. I thought my thread link was in my sig this whole time...too many damn forums,lol.*


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2008)

lol ok mate ill check now lol


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 5, 2008)

sup cheetah u got anything new on the go


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2008)

I wonder how often cheetah will pop in this week? LOL


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2008)

how many times was it last week?


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope he is not on his way to Paris, I need a few days to dry....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2008)

just dont tell him say u fake the havest lol


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 7, 2008)

Only a girl would think of something so mean


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2008)

well wot can i say, i ave a meany side


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2008)

a couple or 4 i think lilganjaprincess


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2008)

devious, chicks r all the same lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> devious, chicks r all the same lol


ye but u love it hunni


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2008)

i like it jus not alot


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 7, 2008)

Like my friend says, 

Women can't live without them and they can't even pee standing up...

Not sure what it means but I am sure it's deep


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2008)

well at least i only have ma moments. im a softy really


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Like my friend says,
> 
> Women can't live without them and they can't even pee standing up...
> 
> Not sure what it means but I am sure it's deep


lmfaro hehehehe


----------



## Atea (Sep 7, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Like my friend says,
> 
> Women can't live without them and they can't even pee standing up...
> 
> Not sure what it means but I am sure it's deep


*hahahahahaahaha*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 7, 2008)

elllllooooooooooooooo ppl  >>>>> jus passin' through  things are gettin mega cool lmao! picz in a few days


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2008)

heya cheetahs on WWWWWWOOOOOHHHHHHHHOOOO


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> elllllooooooooooooooo ppl  >>>>> jus passin' through  things are gettin mega cool lmao! picz in a few days


Hiiiiiiiiiii Cheetah!! We miss you and can't wait to see pics!!!  


Hey Mr West, they say never trust anything that bleeds for a week and doesn't die. lol some of us chicks are cool but not very many.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 7, 2008)

Fire hazard!! Bra


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

wot?? where?  (knockin on wood)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

heres some crapy walkman picz


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

i overwatered the ww clone  hehehe....shiii....  the biger leafs are in bad condition, but the buds are ok


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 8, 2008)

On top of da house nice nice


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

heres my car


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

DA DANK DAWSON said:


> On top of da house nice nice


thanks >>>>>


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 8, 2008)

How do you post those pics in the thread


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

click reply then click manage attachments button and browse ur picz. then click upload button and post the massage


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 8, 2008)

Well if i did it rt here one of mine


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

hehehe cheers buddy! glad i can help


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 8, 2008)

Cheetah, How are you?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

im fine man. hows u? puff puff pass>>>> have u notice the updates on the previous page??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 8, 2008)

Your plants looks great, love the pictures on the roof. Did you see my last update?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

i will man i have tons of threads to catch up


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Only a girl would think of something so mean


heheheheheheheheh


----------



## dvsdsm (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice old School Step Side Dawson! I love the roof shot Cheetah, very bold/creative.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks >>>>>


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 8, 2008)

hey cheetah, your plants are looking well, WW buddin nicely

I love WW, u can buy your munchies in the marpet
weather still looks good....... 

ill post pics of my outdoor 1, its a safri mix free b, its 5 ft tall, im paranoid bout it been seen


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

hehe thanks mate! Puff Puff Pass >>>>>>>


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 8, 2008)

puff puff passes back.... 

nice weed


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, looking fine my man 

Like the roof pic  I'd like to chill up there for a couple of hours


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

u can do that only in the eve, coz its 35C there


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> u can do that only in the eve, coz its 35C there




thats crap !!!!!  Evening is way better nways


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah, fo sure!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 8, 2008)

heya cheetah hunni, plants are lookin gud. what kind of car is that you hav?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

hehe its russian vehicle lol its not mine i was jk lol... it costs 50000 euros btw shii......


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiii Cheetah!! We miss you and can't wait to see pics!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Mr West, they say never trust anything that bleeds for a week and doesn't die. lol some of us chicks are cool but not very many.


lmafro


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey cheetah, your plants are looking well, WW buddin nicely
> 
> I love WW, u can buy your munchies in the marpet
> weather still looks good.......
> ...


I got some of those seeds, i planted 1 and it was a lovely plant but turned out to be male lol. They say that safari mix seeds have kalichakra and white satin parentage or something like that. Did u do any research?


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> heres some crapy walkman picz


looking good man love the roof shot. puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## exciter (Sep 8, 2008)

hi guys, I am a friend of Mr. Cheatah and due to his agreement i`m writting in his post. I am using i can say the same lumen light as his for veg, same temp can say.... but one of my plants not growing well as you can see in the pic I have uploaded. If you can help with finding the problem... please ​


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

the same yeah


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> ya i know the same as u, i looked for smoke /grow reports but none really out there.. saw one saying that they got a good yield and decent smoke from a safari mix... ya i just planted one for fun, it was started with the strawberry cough and them, given 1 month veg in the box from 1st may to 1st june and outdoors since.. they seem like strong plants after taking a lot of abuse, after moving it 3 or 4 times.. bad weather this summer..
> it showed its sex after 2 months.. still is not budding yet..


looks nice man, should be budding soon its propper autumn where i live now lol


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 8, 2008)

dvsdsm said:


> Nice old School Step Side Dawson! I love the roof shot Cheetah, very bold/creative.


 THANKS BRA ITS MY BABBY GIRL  DAT TRUCK IS SO FAST IT SUKS UR NUTZ IN UR STOMACH LOL BUT FO REAL THO!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

bwahahah, sounds cool init??


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 8, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> bwahahah, sounds cool init??


 OH FUCK YA IM MAD DIS GIRL CRY HAHAHAHAHA IN IT!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

lol...mornin man  puff puff pass....stay tuned, i'll upload 6mp pix right now lol! cheers!


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol...mornin man  puff puff pass....stay tuned, i'll upload 6mp pix right now lol! cheers!


 HIT DAT SHIZZY SONN LETS SEE DIS PIC


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

ok ppl heres some porn! day 23 fo da clones from when the hairs start to appear and day 13 for the momma! the outdoor plants are flowerin from maybe 2 weeks. Enjoy!  >>>


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 9, 2008)

Yummmy will you be my naberlooks real good


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks mate! ps - i dun kno. u must come to Bulgaria lol


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 9, 2008)

HOLLY SHIT IM FROM MONTANA  AH WAT DA HELL ITS JUS A HOP SKIP N A JUMP BE THERE IN A BIT HAHAHA


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 9, 2008)

Fuzzy buds, looking good cheetah, what light are you using for flowering? Hps 400W?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

yes mate, im usin' 400 watter! thanks  >>>


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 9, 2008)

I am just waiting for my buds to dry now


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 9, 2008)

sweet buds for 3 weeks flowerin.. nice.....
 i cant rep u back yet must spread..

what nutes do u use cheetah?


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2008)

at long last u got some buds to show off, very well done my friend. I now uve had buds a few weeks now but i keep missin the updates and with the beter cam it shows them off much better. 
Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>...


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2008)

Lookin nice cheetah


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> sweet buds for 3 weeks flowerin.. nice.....
> i cant rep u back yet must spread..
> 
> what nutes do u use cheetah?


thanks mate. now im usin 9-45-15 fert.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

mr west said:


> at long last u got some buds to show off, very well done my friend. I now uve had buds a few weeks now but i keep missin the updates and with the beter cam it shows them off much better.
> Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>...


thanks mate puff puff give>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

DWR said:


> Lookin nice cheetah


thank u too mate!! puuuuff puuuuuff >>>>>>>


----------



## FarmingToronto (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn cheetah, those plants make me drool man !!!

Looking beautiful, can't wait to see the final buds A)before and then B) after harvest !!

Keep up the awesome work !!
-Tdot


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

thank u very mucho mate! i apreciate! cheers  >>>


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 9, 2008)

heya hunni, ur buds are looking gud.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks Princess !


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ok ppl heres some porn! day 23 fo da clones from when the hairs start to appear and day 13 for the momma! the outdoor plants are flowerin from maybe 2 weeks. Enjoy!  >>>


Well they started budding quick eh.... They are looking awesome.. they will definitely give you a nice yield.... next time youll have to start them earlier cheetah...this way you can get some big girls. 

Do you have a 25x loupe? 

I would get one so you can check out the trichs... its really the only way to know when she is done. 

good grow..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks mate! yeah i kno. im planin of byin scope next month, coz im very tight with the money right now!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

btw i'm hopin fo 15-20 g from the two indoor clones and oz and a half from the momma, but who knows....im expectin sumfin big from the outdoors


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2008)

Im thinking a total gain of 4 inches from when flowering... in all tops and extremities...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

wooooooooooooot???


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2008)

your outdoor ladies... i think they will grow another 4 inches...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

oh i c  >>>>


----------



## blinkykush (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow nice grow cheetah, those pics pn 157 lookk bad ass i love the 3rd one. +rep keep it up.....


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 9, 2008)

WOOOO HOOOO buddy...looking REAL nice...can't wait to see the end results!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok who +rep'd me?...i hate when they don't say something or at least put there name in there somewhere so i can eturn the favour return the favour!!


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 10, 2008)

not bad cheetah..not bad at all. 

i'll rep your ass homegrownboy.


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol ok why not...thx canna!...your a doll {assuming your female}!


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

WTF!!!....i've rep'd you once...and i KNOW i've rep'd like at least 10 people since repping you...why can't I ever rep someone more then once?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

shes not a doll  shes Da rep whore lol  >>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

and thanks all for the kind words


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 10, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Lol ok why not...thx canna!...your a doll {assuming your female}!


yes, i'm a doll.  you're welcome.


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Di ya see my last post?


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 10, 2008)

lol heyyy cheetah! i am the rep whore. i'll try to rep you now..not sure if i'm able to yet..we'll see.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> Wow nice grow cheetah, those pics pn 157 lookk bad ass i love the 3rd one. +rep keep it up.....


i love the third one mate! its my phones wallpaper lol


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 10, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Di ya see my last post?


in order to rep me again you have to rep alot of other people first. soooo become a rep whore with me..get to reppin strangers..anyone..lmao.


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Look cheet...at day 17...and smell's FUCKING RANK!!!!!!!!!

The only thing i wish i had was a male from that batch...would've been nice to stabilize that, then i coulda sent you some seeds.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

maaaan that shit looks awesome  i will wait as long as neccesery fo da seeds mate


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> maaaan that shit looks awesome  i will wait as long as neccesery fo da seeds mate


 
Ya keep waiting...lol...i got NO....ZERO...NADDA males...so i won't be able to stabilize. Maybe if i find a nice male somewhere i might try crossing it with one of the clones I have, but i still have yet to see HOW there gonna turn out...i have all 3 plants that are flowering...1 is from seed and the other 2 are clones...which are on day 7 and they just started budding...in a few days they should get alot bigger and i'll have pics of those as well.

My fingers are crossed that the plants are gonna produce nice tasty bud...since the parents were just amazing, but since it's a first gen...who the fuck knows...lmao!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

wot light mate? very good fo 17 days


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

10 4' T8 flouro [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> My fingers are crossed that the plants are gonna produce nice tasty bud...since the parents were just amazing, but since it's a first gen...who the fuck knows...lmao!!


ahahahha... yeah....we'll see...my fingers are crossed too lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> 10 4' T8 flouro [email protected] and [email protected]


nice fo fluros mate!!! very very nice


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Thx dude...i can't wait for your results too...i hear SS is a great plant and a nice producer.


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nice fo fluros mate!!! very very nice


 
Ya dude...i'm extremely impressed for flouro's...I guess High Times wouldn't out it in there book if it didn't work and have some surprizing results.

My bill HARDLY went up at all...no where near what my 400W HPS was sucking up. I think i might have found my new small setup. I don't care about quantity anymore...all i care about now is quality...and this has proven to give better quality over hps!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

from the way it look, i think the yeild be more than decent


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> I don't care about quantity anymore...all i care about now is quality...and this has proven to give better quality over hps!


hehehe, thats wot im talkin bout lol better 10g of killah murderation weed then 30g of shitty swag lmao! u sure bout the better quality from fluros?


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2008)

jojoooooooooooo chetah your plants are looking nicer today 

heh no work today ?


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

FUCK!!! Looks VERY nice...love all that hair...lmao!

Mine's hairs are all oranagy-browish...but that's cause i've stressed the fuck outa her, not on purpose though...i broke one of her nice branches the other day...uhhh...i dropped her 3 feet luckily she landed straight up, and i also sprayed her with bug spray and not thinking didn't wait till she dried fully and put her under the lights...i was pretty baked that day...hope she dont turn hermie on me...so far so good...a VERY female plant i think i have here.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

hehe, thanks mate. this picz are same as yesterdays, but thanks anyway lol im at work bro


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehehe, thats wot im talkin bout lol better 10g of killah murderation weed then 30g of shitty swag lmao! u sure bout the better quality from fluros?


 
Increased trich production is what i meant.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

hmmm.... yeah, ur buds looks preaty frosty mate!


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep...still got another 4-5 weeks to go.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

fuck yeah, me too lol


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 10, 2008)

Last pictures look great, how long have you been vegging before flowering?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

the indoor plant have no veg and the out was vegin fo about a month maybe....dun rememba maybe more


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2008)

then they will be ready in a month maybe less then lmao. keep doing what ya doing man it seems to be working lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

heheh its workin


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2008)

cant wait to see the ww in full bloom


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)

MMMMM...WW in bloom is sooooo pretty!, and smells even better!

I request a care package Cheet..lmao!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2008)

hope it went ok with ya boss man my m8 losrt his job the other day.


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> cant wait to see the ww in full bloom


fuk man me too lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> hope it went ok with ya boss man my m8 losrt his job the other day.


hehe, all cool now lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

the ww leafs look like crap, but the buds don't lol and the small leafs are green and sticky too....dunno wot happened


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 11, 2008)

YUMMYWELL DONE


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

not done yet lol ....thanks anyway lol puff puff pass  >>>>>


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2008)

does the plant like a bit of sub base?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

er wot?? btw im at work lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2008)

isnt that a sub woofer in the back ground f ur pic cheetah?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

fuck mate it is hehehe well a speaker lol its for putin pots on it, but now im lazy to get it out lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2008)

you lazy??? I dont belive it lmao


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> er wot?? btw im at work lol


 NICE HIT IT UP AT UR DESK


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol...........


----------



## hairbear79 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good mate hope my turn out as good


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 11, 2008)

They won't...cheet's the man...lmao, JK! They will grow to be loverly females!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

hello ppl im stoned lika mofuka lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

passes weed mixed with hash lol >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 12, 2008)

cheetah...boyyyyy...you are going to have so much weed! Fucking gorgeous!!!!! 

i'd rep you if i could but i've been slacking as a rep whore. tee hee.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

hopefuly it will be quality weed lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2008)

Im sure one of the strains ur growing will be a good un hopefully both dude


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm sure it will be great smoke!


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 12, 2008)

We should all meet and have sample party  like a wine tasting only more fun


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

lol u love wine don't ya ? lol here in bg have very good wine bro, but if ur a wine lover u should kno that


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 12, 2008)

Nothing even comes close to French Wine but they try


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2008)

think thats whats called the top trump. Like trying to sel speed to a columian lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

lmao lmao lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

lunch break ppl! gotta get HIGH lol


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 12, 2008)

The wait starts again, I should be ready in about 14 weeks....


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2008)

the thing to do is plant something every 2 weeks untill the first lot of ready then u can have smoke all the time


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish, not enough room plus I don't think the girly would take too kindly to me growing "too much"


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

lmao!  no such thing as too much lol


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 12, 2008)

u learned english from cartoons cheetah , u smart me dumb!!

i was actually thinking that u were english/american working in eastern europe, uv perfect english..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

hehehe thanks mate lol ! i used to learn it in school too, but u kno....i haven't enter the school too often lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

and i dun think that somebody from england or america will come here to work lol.....miserable payment lol


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 12, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> and i dun think that somebody from england or america will come here to work lol.....miserable payment lol


 
but great weather to grow the ganga.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

lmao! too hot actually. if u dun water every day ur fucked! i even watered my outdor crops two times a day when the temps reached 40 degr. C in the shades!


----------



## Atea (Sep 12, 2008)

wooooow cheet i though you were from the UK or something lol 
good looking plants mate


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

hehehehe thanks lol!!!


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 12, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lunch break ppl! gotta get HIGH lol


 LOLDA SAME WIT ME MAN I GOTS TOO HOP IN DA CAR N LOAD UP DA ONEY WIT SOME HASH N IM TO DA MOON SON!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2008)

you crazy kids lol, poor you having to work in between getting stoned lol.


----------



## Atea (Sep 13, 2008)

well dont need to work at the moment so just getting high and playing on the comp. wooooooord


----------



## Atea (Sep 14, 2008)

hey cheet and guys this thread has been quiet lately whats up people 
Cheet put us new update pics of you girl mate!
peace out !


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 14, 2008)

easy whats going on?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 14, 2008)

Atea said:


> wooooow cheet i though you were from the UK or something lol
> good looking plants mate


 are you from the uk?>.


----------



## Atea (Sep 14, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> are you from the uk?>.



used to live there but not anymore


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> from the way it look, i think the yeild be more than decent


 Those are beautiful buds. Good job. +rep.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 14, 2008)

hello ppl and thanks fo da kind words! ive been very busy today so thats it fo now....picz soon lol!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 14, 2008)

whooo hooooo, im in the red block crew lol!


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 14, 2008)

BASTARD!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 14, 2008)

Lmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2008)

so u better than us now cheetah? lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 14, 2008)

i dun kno mate, u tell me ??? lmao!


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2008)

nah ur no difrent in my eyes man, i stil love ya lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 14, 2008)

lol puff puff pass >>>> l8rz guys and gals


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 15, 2008)

Cheezy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 15, 2008)

whasup gorlax hows u mate?? Puff puff >>>>>


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sup cheets, I am getting so giddy to take down this dencer pheno. I took down 1 of the OB1 pheno and though it still pissed me off by hermy'ing the quality isn't as bad as I thought, especially for an early chop. The OB2 pheno is off the charts this run though, so glad the majority is OB2.*
*Any wooha, later bro.*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 16, 2008)

lol. cheers!!!


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 16, 2008)

YO CHEETAH I JUS INVENTED THE BEST FUCKING PPJ EVER I JUS PUT 1 PIECE OF TOAST WIT BUTTER SO GOOD IM IN SHOCK


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 16, 2008)

wot the hell is ppj lol ...im not sure u can say the "F" word lmao!!!


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 16, 2008)

Peanutbutter n jelly


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 16, 2008)

we dun have traditions ere to eat peanut butter. actually i ate PB jus two or three times


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW UR MISSIN OUT YUMM


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2008)

peanuts and butter should stay seperate at all times. Filthy stuff


----------



## Atea (Sep 16, 2008)

not good for you either....


----------



## genfranco (Sep 16, 2008)

DA DANK DAWSON said:


> YO CHEETAH I JUS INVENTED THE BEST FUCKING PPJ EVER I JUS PUT 1 PIECE OF TOAST WIT BUTTER SO GOOD IM IN SHOCK





cheetah2007 said:


> wot the hell is ppj lol ...im not sure u can say the "F" word lmao!!!





DA DANK DAWSON said:


> Peanutbutter n jelly



Its PB&J

Peanut Butter & Jelly


----------



## genfranco (Sep 16, 2008)

you dont mix peanuts and butter...

you just crush peanuts until its a butter... very good form of protein.. It was invented in the hunger days.... peanuts is an easy crops and you can feed tons of people and it preserves for a hell of a lot too.... PB&J is like an american staple.... well it has become....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 16, 2008)

bwaaaah


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 16, 2008)

YA I KNOW JUS REALLY RIPPED LAST NITE


----------



## genfranco (Sep 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> bwaaaah


lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jf3MLbOfl0&feature=related

ppj sandwiches are lush, i ave ta ave a glass of milk wid it tho lol


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 16, 2008)

Lil ganja princess said:


> YouTube - Peanut Butter Jelly Time (Brian)
> 
> ppj sandwiches are lush, i ave ta ave a glass of milk wid it tho lol


 OH YA  IM GONA HAVE TOGO HIT ONE UP NOW UM UM


----------



## Atea (Sep 16, 2008)

beef jerky, thats the stuff mates


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 16, 2008)

beef jerky is soooo tasty but its hard 2 find in the UK, the last time i had it was wen i went 2 birmingham uk 2 go shoppin. i want some NOW


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 16, 2008)

Come to Canada...mainly Alberta Canada...where it's beef capitol, we have some really good jerky here.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 16, 2008)

hhmmmmmmmmmmmmm. BEEF JERKY


----------



## Atea (Sep 16, 2008)

beer jerkey is the best food to eat. when high


----------



## BongTrain (Sep 16, 2008)

It looks like you had a magnesium or nitro defin during your veg cycle. Health otherwise. 

What is that dirt or potting soil? Use potting soil with coco and a mag enhancer

Try using 1 T per gal of mollasses in the last 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## BongTrain (Sep 16, 2008)

i like smooth puntang and asshole myself. Huuuuuuweeeeeee


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 16, 2008)

BongTrain said:


> i like smooth puntang and asshole myself. Huuuuuuweeeeeee


 LOL NICE ONE AND SORRY FO GETTIN EVERY ONE STARTED ABOUT SOME DANK FOOD CHEETAH


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 17, 2008)

nevamind.....


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 17, 2008)

Aww...i just got my first infraction. I got mad at some guy that attacked us nice people here on roll it up. Oh well...lol...i deserve it!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 17, 2008)

lmao....im wonderin when will i get my first lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol...how about now?...c'mon you know you wanna insult me and all!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 17, 2008)

im gonna kick ur ass, u mofuka lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 17, 2008)

EAT SHIT MORON!!!!!!!!!

LMAO...omg I hope we don't really get an infraction...THIS IS ONLY FUN AND GAMES NO HARM HERE!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah mate im not bad person lmao!


----------



## Atea (Sep 17, 2008)

thats what you say


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2008)

Hes kind to animals and he loves his mum lol anyone who does is ok in my book. Im steaming trash trollied on free weed ak74 diesel cocktail joint coming your way puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## genfranco (Sep 17, 2008)

Ill Intercept that....


----------



## genfranco (Sep 17, 2008)

thx bro ... here ya go...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 18, 2008)

heres the update lol day 32 for the clones day 24 for the ww momma! enjoy!


----------



## 2kstyle (Sep 18, 2008)

holy shit cheetah, i haven't been on for a while again. but what a treat. yum. i wish i could smell that shit. I just put up my cab this past weekend, now i just got to get my friends beans(blueberry kush), and start germin my good beans ( maybe my african thunderfuck). Nice grow Keep it up


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 18, 2008)

whaaaaasuuuuup mate????? glad ur bak in the game  thanks fo da kind words  let me kno when ur grow officialy start lol ! Cheers buddy!!!!!  >>>>>


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 18, 2008)

MMM...gez Cheet...your turning into a ganja farmer there...lmao!

Looking great mate!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 18, 2008)

thank u mate! im doin my best lol!


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 18, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> holy shit cheetah, i haven't been on for a while again. but what a treat. yum. i wish i could smell that shit. I just put up my cab this past weekend, now i just got to get my friends beans(blueberry kush), and start germin my good beans ( maybe my african thunderfuck). Nice grow Keep it up


Welcome back 2K..it's been awhile!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 18, 2008)

What are your yields like? I could read your 170 pages but yea, stoner.
Do you take your clones to budding right away?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 18, 2008)

the indoor clones yes. the outdoor one have maybe month of veg under the real sun!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 18, 2008)

i dun kno my yeilds lol my first gro was near two oz from one lsted plant. im hoping for 3-4 oz from the both indoors and outdoors this time!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 18, 2008)

How many clones do you bud at once?


----------



## kano (Sep 18, 2008)

hmm looks very nice


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2008)

looks like u have been a tad heavy on the nutes cheets, a little crispy at the edges lol, prolly wont make much diffrence. my first lots got burnt like that and it was fine. Give em a good ol flushing man try and unlock the soil. Im loving the pics mind.


----------



## DWR (Sep 18, 2008)

jo cheetah, u went back to veg a little longer with those plants... thought u were 1 day behind me ???

They are looking solid...... good work.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 18, 2008)

Those are looking yummy cheetah...

I guess your roof is a great spot after all .... 

Ill be updating you with pics of mine today... give me like 30 minutes... i want to blow you guys away ... 

Come check me soon.


----------



## markj (Sep 18, 2008)

hey mate....
i can see why you can't wait too.....) she's looking great and very healthy. you know i had some problems with my girl, and it's nice to see a healthy one.


by the way our dogs have the same face!!!! )))


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

markj said:


> hey mate....
> i can't see why you can't wait too.....) she's looking great and very healthy. you know i had some problems with my girl, and it's nice to see a healthy one.
> 
> 
> by the way our dogs have the same face!!!! )))


heheh, thanks! i cant wait to chop the fuken crop mate lol!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

DWR said:


> jo cheetah, u went back to veg a little longer with those plants... thought u were 1 day behind me ???
> 
> They are looking solid...... good work.


12/12 from 10-th of aug and buds begin to form a week after! so day 33 now!


----------



## Atea (Sep 19, 2008)

looking goooooooood.
So we all going to gather up together and taste all of our crops  ??
Would be a great idea.
Ill bring the bong !!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

sounds good! i'll get some beer!


----------



## Atea (Sep 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> sounds good! i'll get some beer!



make sure it is quality beer mate


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

Atea said:


> looking goooooooood.
> So we all going to gather up together and taste all of our crops  ??
> Would be a great idea.
> Ill bring the bong !!


I like that idea too, should form a group for this


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol! do u think i drink shitty beers??? i think not lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

what's your beer of choice
or beers.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

fo now my choice is "Beck's" its the key lol


----------



## Atea (Sep 19, 2008)

Heineken or fosters is my choice


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

not bad! i'll get Heinekens fo u buddy lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Homegrown, wot happen with ur grow mate?? where are the picz?? lol


----------



## Atea (Sep 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> not bad! i'll get Heinekens fo u buddy lol



yea get me 24 cause i can drink allot of that shiiiiiiit


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 19, 2008)

First 2 pics are of the clones...they are now i believe day 13, the last 2 pics are of the my one from seed...kinda weird...her main cola's only grown an inch since i started 12/12...but her buds keep getting bigger, it's now week 4 for her and i will be starting to flush in 2 days. She's very sweet-citrusy smelling, almost like walking into a lemon candy store. The clones from my mother are fruity smelling...almost like blueberry...but with a hint of that lemon.

Ok 1 more pics of the clone..i think..lmao i'm REALLY baked!


----------



## Atea (Sep 19, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> First 2 pics are of the clones...they are now i believe day 13, the last 2 pics are of the my one from seed...kinda weird...her main cola's only grown an inch since i started 12/12...but her buds keep getting bigger, it's now week 4 for her and i will be starting to flush in 2 days. She's very sweet-citrusy smelling, almost like walking into a lemon candy store. The clones from my mother are fruity smelling...almost like blueberry...but with a hint of that lemon.



looks great ! but whats the trash bag doing at your balcony


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

awesome!!!! u might get rid of ur trash infront of ur window u lazy mofuka lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 19, 2008)

LMAO...i know eh...i added 1 more pic for ya's...i keep forgetting to take out the trash.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 19, 2008)

your growing outdoors yes?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

mistaphuck said:


> your growing outdoors yes?


if u askin me, i grow in and out lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 19, 2008)

Dam thoses pics are a few days old...i need to take more pics tomorrow morning. The clones are alot bigger since then..well not alot but still bigger!


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 19, 2008)

mistaphuck said:


> your growing outdoors yes?


 
Me???? No...sorta...on nice days they get the sun...usually there in my closet with the others.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah i was asking you cheeta jw cuz they look so nice. you cant grow outdoors here in ak


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 19, 2008)

oh shit i dident see those homegrown those are sweet. why did you cut the bottom leaves away?


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 19, 2008)

It's called "lollipop" where you just let the top branches grow, all energy that would be used for all the other smaller bud sites will now go to the remaining ones, thus also making sure the plant recieves planty of light everywhere and not being blocked at the bottom...yield is decreased on some strains...but you get nice FAT tops that just ooze.

This is new to me...but heard many good things about this technique. Caution is taken and i only removed a branch or 2 every few days to let her heal up a bit and not stress her too much.


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's a pic of the whole plant. It's the funny looking one. I should also add too i did do LST as you can see in her bended stalk.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 19, 2008)

fucking sweet


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks...you can rep me if ya like...lmao.

And thanks to Cheet for letting me use his thread as my part-time grow journal...lmao.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 19, 2008)

wats rep? ive heard that a couple of times


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2008)

rip the jacker lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> And thanks to Cheet for letting me use his thread as my part-time grow journal...lmao.


lol! not a problem mate!


----------



## DWR (Sep 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> 12/12 from 10-th of aug and buds begin to form a week after! so day 33 now!



 ocheyyyy........ Still looking bloody sick, looking to good for the amount of days


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

Sweet cheetah, i agree with bro here, SICK!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

thank u guys i appreciate  >>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Here's a pic of the whole plant. It's the funny looking one. I should also add too i did do LST as you can see in her bended stalk.


man this bud is sick....looks like 20 gs


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 19, 2008)

Plants indoor and out shit doesnt get any better than that bro! Sweeet job! Just wondering if homegrownboy is flowering under the t5's alone? And what size?


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> man this bud is sick....looks like 20 gs


I couldn't tell ya...but she's 7" long and 6" around, and hard as a rock. 

And don't all you girlies get all giggly about the measurments.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 19, 2008)

lol... I get it I get it... Wait


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

nice, but my plants are bigger than that flacid beotch

not really though, they is seedlings (my cock is big though)


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 20, 2008)

awsome looking plants bro keep it up


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 20, 2008)

TGFW21 said:


> awsome looking plants bro keep it up


 thanks man!
Whasup ppl??? toke toke pass >>>>>>>  anyone?


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thanks man!
> Whasup ppl??? toke toke pass >>>>>>>  anyone?


yup... what a boring eve  puff puff......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 20, 2008)

hehe...im jus passin through lol.... im gonna watch some movies and smoke some nice hash lol


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

jo, just got myself 3 beers....


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 20, 2008)

EWWWW BEER!!!!!

I went out lasy night and got pretty hammed up...not so good today

Have a good day all!!


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> EWWWW BEER!!!!!
> 
> I went out lasy night and got pretty hammed up...not so good today
> 
> Have a good day all!!


^^ im having fun ....


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

damn now i want a beer. Or a beer and some games
No doubt a blunt but that is mandatory


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> damn now i want a beer. Or a beer and some games
> No doubt a blunt but that is mandatory



hah, i feel grand ^^ i have all these things ^^


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

lol, lucky
need to start storing beers up.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 20, 2008)

CHECK MY NUG JUG CHEETAH https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/111726-perfect-nugg-joint-holder-pics.html


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok...I had a nap and now feel like doing it all over again...lol. Have fun all!!
PARY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atea (Sep 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thanks man!
> Whasup ppl??? toke toke pass >>>>>>>  anyone?



ill hit that shit thx,, puff puff >>>>>> pass pass


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 21, 2008)

Atea said:


> ill hit that shit thx,, puff puff >>>>>> pass pass


yea I could have some puffs. *puff puff , holds breath , breaths out through nose slowly , mmmm* *pass*


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehe...im jus passin through lol.... im gonna watch some movies and smoke some nice hash lol


to bad we don't know each other cuz I have alot of movies we could watch and some stuff to toke


----------



## Atea (Sep 21, 2008)

TGFW21 said:


> to bad we don't know each other cuz I have alot of movies we could watch and some stuff to toke



I really think the most active member should get up together and taste all of our grow, now that would be sweet.


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 21, 2008)

Atea said:


> I really think the most active member should get up together and taste all of our grow, now that would be sweet.


now having a grow with all the diffrent kinds of strains to chose from would be killer


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

Been suggestin some kinda meet n smoke, but no one seems to be intrigued or just too damn paranoid.


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 21, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Been suggestin some kinda meet n smoke, but no one seems to be intrigued or just too damn paranoid.


just too damn paranoid. for sure that and prob because we live in diffrent parts of the world


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

TGFW21 said:


> just too damn paranoid. for sure that and prob because we live in diffrent parts of the world


true that but we have people near us from this site
maybe a travelers grow-together-get-together?
Just wish there was a mini-canna-cup in my area. And I want to create one of sorts.


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 21, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> true that but we have people near us from this site
> maybe a travelers grow-together-get-together?
> Just wish there was a mini-canna-cup in my area. And I want to create one of sorts.


that would be tottly awsome to do one of thoes


----------



## Atea (Sep 22, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> true that but we have people near us from this site
> maybe a travelers grow-together-get-together?
> Just wish there was a mini-canna-cup in my area. And I want to create one of sorts.



So cool man


----------



## mountainous revenge (Sep 22, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehe...im jus passin through lol.... im gonna watch some movies and smoke some nice hash lol



cheetah! You know me by another screen name that i cannot speak of here....
Just dropped in to give you some love nigga. check your reps....
Update your journals @ that other place please?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

whasaaa....im so stoned right now puff puff pass>>>>


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 22, 2008)

I HEARD HASH!!!! YUMMY


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah, but no more left....


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 22, 2008)

Ya all i got left is that lil ball on top of thet big ball got to save ontell i find more


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

well, i have weed at least lol


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 22, 2008)

WELL THATS IT ALL THIS THINKING ABOUT BIBBLEZ I GONA GO RIP DAT HESHKABOB UP YUM YUM YUM


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

lmao


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 22, 2008)

OH YATHAT DA TASTE IV BEEN LOOKING FO!!!!!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 22, 2008)

Damn I want that hash in your display picture. A beaut! Make it yourself, and good luck cheetah. (even though you secretly hide yourself from me on another site)
-Mr Nice GUY


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 22, 2008)

damn kid, so glad I stopped by here. it reminded me it's time to get stoned... immaculate.

Such a great grow! Say somekinda little prayer for my girls please, I want em to look like yours!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

heheheh, thanks man! im expectin great things to happen after harvest lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2008)

ur gunna be stuck 2 the couch when uve finished harvesting hunni


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

hope so Princess! where is the prince lol??


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2008)

hes gone to his m8's 2nite


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

oh, i c


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2008)

whats got u on here at dis time?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

im at one of my mates setin up hes stereo system.....we are stoned as shit lmao!!!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2008)

lol, wish i had some

oh hunni i went 2 have a look at ma new apartment 2day. i move in there in about 2 weeks, they just need to do some repairs


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

nice! wish ya luck !!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2008)

cheers hunni


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

good night darlin' im goin home! cheers! say hello to my buddy! peace!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2008)

ok will, c u l8er


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

thats fo sure lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2008)

ello mate soz i missed u lol, hope ur good man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

ello! Update! Enjoy!


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 23, 2008)

i love da pics on top of da house cheetah!probs


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

hehe thanks man! ur always here  >>>>>>


----------



## Atea (Sep 23, 2008)

looking good cheet thats all i can say


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

really though, good show chap


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks guys ! toke toke pass>>>>


----------



## Atea (Sep 23, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thanks guys ! toke toke pass>>>>



*puff* *puff* *puff* *puff* >>>>pass
mmm morning coffee


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey it's been awhile..i stopped in to check out your grow bro and it's looking awesome!! Keep it up, cheetah. 

puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 23, 2008)

nice work my man, i like your tags,, damn, grow, hahaha, hopefuly, motha fuckaz, sensi, sensi star, shit, star ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......

 puffff puufffffff,,,,, cough cough.... i got a sore throat... passes back


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Hey it's been awhile..i stopped in to check out your grow bro and it's looking awesome!! Keep it up, cheetah.
> 
> puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>


thanks canna chick! nice to see ya


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> nice work my man, i like your tags,, damn, grow, hahaha, hopefuly, motha fuckaz, sensi, sensi star, shit, star ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......
> 
> puffff puufffffff,,,,, cough cough.... i got a sore throat... passes back


thanks dude!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 23, 2008)

Whatup cheetah.. just put up the dr120... gonna put the light in and stuff through out the night.... this vape is kicking my ass man... puff puff pass-out!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

lol! cheers man!


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

lmfao at gen, put the vape down an walk/ crawl away lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 23, 2008)

I cant do it bro.... Im hooked.... now im looking at whips and mouthpieces... LOL>.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

lmao!!!!!!!!  so, what ya guys thing bout my ww clone?? preaty fucked up eh ?!?  lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

poor thing, what did u do to it to make it that bad?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

yea, poor baby


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

dun worry guys, the buds are comin along nicely lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

as long as ur back in control then buddy i wont worry


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

im doin the best i can lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

yea me either, gotta love havin buds.....missin that smell so much


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

my skunk#1 plant is stinkin and so is my ww lol love it yum yum snif sniff lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

hahahah.....


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 23, 2008)

plants are lookin good che like they always do  i reckon u should send me a sample so i can smell that yum yum sniff sniff lmao


----------



## DWR (Sep 23, 2008)

sick update cheetah !


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks real nice man loving the rooftop


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

just puff puff passing through to look at the pretty plants, great work cheetah, apart from the clone they all look nice.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 24, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> plants are lookin good che like they always do  i reckon u should send me a sample so i can smell that yum yum sniff sniff lmao


Thanks! i'll see wot i can do man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 24, 2008)

DWR said:


> sick update cheetah !


heheheh, thanks man! thanks fo bumping the pics lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 24, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Looks real nice man loving the rooftop


wellcome on board matso! appreciate the comment very much!  kiss-ass lmao!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 24, 2008)

mr west said:


> just puff puff passing through to look at the pretty plants, great work cheetah, apart from the clone they all look nice.


yeah, apart from the clone lol  toke toke give>>>


----------



## DWR (Sep 24, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> heheheh, thanks man! thanks fo bumping the pics lol



no problemo


----------



## markj (Sep 24, 2008)

everything seems to be going great!!!!!!!! 
i'd love to sit and relax on your roof...............


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks mate! its a bit rainy here...


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2008)

is it windy too man? u might wanna get the girls in tonight


----------



## markj (Sep 24, 2008)

i'll just put something above my head, and i'll be just fine..... )


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 24, 2008)

mr west said:


> is it windy too man? u might wanna get the girls in tonight


fuck no they are fine man!!!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

yea his plants aren't bitches man
you think if they were wild they would walk to a cave, no, they would get a stronger stem thus giving it more strength to grow bigger buds. ya


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

lol  we'll see...


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 25, 2008)

They like the wind


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

whasup man? long time no see  >>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

thats my seed selection! thats fo my wake and bake - Himalaya Gold - Green House Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds ; thats fo when i finish work - Brainstorm - Dutch Passion Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds ; thats for bed time - G-Force - Flying Dutchmen Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds !!! money are in my card! i'll order tonight


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice selections cheetah... good to have a choice 

the white widdow is good for any time......


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheetah, you really need to grow some cheese at some point. You won't regret it


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Big Buddha's Blue Cheese is a very good cheese strain. It has buds the size of baby's forearm!

Blue Cheese - Big Buddha Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea, I wish I had a shit load of strains like that. Hopefully when everything is set I can get more selection. But damn cheetah mad props. Do you usually grow multiple strains at once? And are you into breeding at all or just smoking?


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Yea, I wish I had a shit load of strains like that. Hopefully when everything is set I can get more selection. But damn cheetah mad props. Do you usually grow multiple strains at once? And are you into breeding at all or just smoking?


cheetahs growing sensi star and ww. Its me thats growin 11 or 12 lol not sure.


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2008)

i want to get into breeding if i had a s3rd grow room i would be getting mad strains lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

damn sure in ya bwoooooy !!! lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Big Buddha's Blue Cheese is a very good cheese strain. It has buds the size of baby's forearm!
> 
> Blue Cheese - Big Buddha Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


hey man i will order tonight ! would ya cooperate me ???lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

mr west said:


> i want to get into breeding if i had a s3rd grow room i would be getting mad strains lol


I'd be hittin you up for some cross strains
I know it sucks, I want to eventually but don't wanna risk my grow box. It could get super pollinated and be hard to clean. Could you put a plastic see threw bag over the pollen sacks to catch them without them going anywhere and when ready just cut the branch off?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

who the hell repped me with no name, no nuffin??? lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 25, 2008)

how many plants do you have?.
i thought you only had the 1 on the roof?.
anyway looking good.
1 looks a little over fed or burned.
but an extra week flushing should sort that.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 25, 2008)

i would give them another week or so, from the day you said they are ready.
it wont do any harm giving them an extra 2 weeks in fact it can make them stronger.
its better to have them over ripe than under ripe.
anyway great grow.
what are you expecting per plant?.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

im expecting 15-20 gs from the two indoor clones and may be oz and a half from the indoor "big" ww. from the outdoors i dun kno....they are in gods hands lmao! dunno if i can hold more then the scheduled chop time if ya kno wot i mean lol


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> who the hell repped me with no name, no nuffin??? lol


That would be me  Noticed a few hits to our site from those links you posted, so was just saying thanks!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

hehe, someone else rep you??
mu hahahahahaha!
And yes, I have nothing to do right now


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

no problems man!


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 25, 2008)

This will fix them problems


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thats my seed selection! thats fo my wake and bake - Himalaya Gold - Green House Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds ; thats fo when i finish work - Brainstorm - Dutch Passion Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds ; thats for bed time - G-Force - Flying Dutchmen Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds !!! money are in my card! i'll order tonight


+ Skunk Passion - Dutch Passion Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds ordered!!!


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 25, 2008)

I was suppose to get mr.nice guy, the cross between g-13 and the hash plant, but damnit all it never happened....just had to vent here cause your boys name is mrniceguy and it got me lamenting....lol... damn......


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

rollwithit said:


> I was suppose to get mr.nice guy, the cross between g-13 and the hash plant, but damnit all it never happened....just had to vent here cause your boys name is mrniceguy and it got me lamenting....lol... damn......


me mister nice guy?
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## DoobyDoo (Sep 25, 2008)

Those are lookin' good Cheetah! I hope to get one or two outdoors myself next year, the plants just look so much happier... and _heavier_


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks Dooby! yes man they are heavy! lol .....i got the gals inside for the last night, coz the wind is getin wild ere... and its raining too much.... damnit


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2008)

congrats on ur order man, hope it went smoothly. U will be soon rocking 12 strains like me lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

no not 12...jus 2 lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2008)

u ssay thaty now lol


----------



## Atea (Sep 26, 2008)

how´s the girl doing cheet ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

they are doin fine man!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> u *say *that now lol


lol! heres the deal: i bought the seeds with a friend of mine. hes setin up hes first grow cab and it will be ready in a few weeks, coz he have new appartment and have sum fings to sort first. hes planing on start the Brainstorm in hes growroom and i will stars the skunk passion and i'll take clones from the Brainstorm....wot comes next i dun kno lol


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Cheetahs how are you doing , your girls look awsome can't wait to see more pics of them and your new seeds that you and your friend ordered


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks man! im so excited bout the new seeds  pics in monday...probably


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thanks man! im so excited bout the new seeds  pics in monday...probably


sweet I ordered some seeds so I'm waiting for mine to


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

kool! where u get ur seeds from?


----------



## DWR (Sep 26, 2008)

Cannabis Seeds - Cannabis Celebrities 

go there cheetah check that out... some guy on this forum had this site in hes thread title... check'd it out and wow... pretty neat prices or not ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah, preaty neat  sounds like a good deal


----------



## DWR (Sep 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yeah, preaty neat  sounds like a good deal



yeah... it does

but no contact ???

*edit* lol just found it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

lmao! im not interested in seed packs .... i will order single seeds i cant afford 4 5 or 10 packs of seeds and i wanna gro different strains


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 26, 2008)

I can't believe anyone buys from that site. It looks shoddy as fuck. And I'm not just saying that as he's a 'competitor'!


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 26, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> I can't believe anyone buys from that site. It looks shoddy as fuck. And I'm not just saying that as he's a 'competitor'!


yea the look of the site deff has a big deal in how it would feel to a person that might want to order from their site


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

pick and mix is preaty good site kiss-ass


----------



## DWR (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah.... i dont like that site either....

think i am gona try that pick thing aswell


----------



## Atea (Sep 26, 2008)

do they have stealth delivery from pic and seeds ?


----------



## Atea (Sep 26, 2008)

pick and mix i mean lol


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 26, 2008)

You know it makes sense 

We send out it plain padded envelopes with just the address and stamp on the front. Unless you want any extra stealthiness?!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

hey Dave, sumfin is wrong with the "feminized seeds" section on ur site. all i can see is page one in this section!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

P.S this only happen with google chrome browser. sorry for the false alarm! no probs with mozilla.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 26, 2008)

There was an update of our e-commerce platform this morning which appears to have messed with the 'pages'. It appears to be happening in Internet Explorer and Safari (from what I've tried).

We're trying to get it fixed now.

The 'Search' still works, and all the products are still viewable properly.


----------



## DWR (Sep 26, 2008)

love your page man 

hahah

u got this on your site : I HOPE THAT IT REALY DOES HAPPEN HERE, I INVITE U ALL ROUND 



On November 30th a referendum will be held among the people of Switzerland about whether to completely legalize possession, sale, and cultivation of cannabis. The initiative is titled: &#8220;For a sensible cannabis policy with effective protection of the youth&#8221;. (in German: Für eine vernünftige Hanfpolitik mit wirksamem Jugendschutz.)
P.L.R. (liberal-radical party), swiss-socialist party ,Green party and many politicians of popular-democratic party are for &#8220;yes&#8221; in the referendum of 30 November, 2008 about decriminalisation of use of cannabis.
The message of decriminalisation is clear: the use of cannabis could be dangerous and it is forbidden under 18 years old, but for anyone over 18 it should be a matter of personal responsibility. There will of course be strict regulations, similar to the restrictions on Alcohol and Tabacco.
Many politicians feel that legalisation is the only way to effectively protecting the youth from Cannabis, as current prohibition is clearly not working.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 26, 2008)

Cant wait for mandala to open back up... they sell others strains as well and are much cheaper... plus the way they ship them is stealthy as hell... 

i mean for 32$ (including shipping and all that stuff) I got 5 seeds of hashberry and 5 of safari mix.. thats 10 seeds... 3.20 per seed... this guy charges 10$ per seed... I mean am i reading it wrong or what?


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2008)

he sells from all the difrent seed banks and dont charge any more than they do, so if sensi seeds charge £125 for 10 reg seeds dave sells em for £12.50 each


----------



## genfranco (Sep 26, 2008)

i see ... i havent seen how much mandala charges for the other seedbanks..they do sell them but i dont know.... I only bought the Hashberry... Site doesnt show prices right now till the new year.... I rather pay 10$ for a clone of some kush here in cali...


----------



## delliman (Sep 26, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 26, 2008)

*WoooHooo!!!*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

delliman said:


> lookin good


thanks dude!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

SmittyB.. said:


> *WoooHooo!!!*


hell yeah!! whoooo hooooooo


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2008)

woot mwoot indeed yeah!


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 27, 2008)

The 'pages' are now fixed by the way - sorry about that!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> The 'pages' are now fixed by the way - sorry about that!


Why do you hate me?
=)


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Why do you hate me?
> =)


its not u its where u live lol.


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 27, 2008)

back from the dead man, ill be around


----------



## genfranco (Sep 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> its not u its where u live lol.


U.S. Hater..?.. or carmicheal hater?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

genfranco said:


> U.S. Hater..?.. or carmicheal hater?


Customs hater more like it
They get blamed by some of the purchasers here for lost or customs stolen items. So it seems they just stay away from it. Which is understandable just extremely sad.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 27, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Customs hater more like it
> They get blamed by some of the purchasers here for lost or customs stolen items. So it seems they just stay away from it. Which is understandable just extremely sad.



Mr west is a breeder?.. i think im confused..


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Mr west is a breeder?.. i think im confused..


na i was refering to Pick and Mix seeds
Mr west be the shit
I'd help him rob a bank if he wanted


----------



## genfranco (Sep 27, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> na i was refering to Pick and Mix seeds
> Mr west be the shit
> I'd help him rob a bank if he wanted



how many banks you take?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

genfranco said:


> how many banks you take?


Would only need one
I not gunna risk it twice, one big hit and bam wont ever need to do shit again yo


----------



## genfranco (Sep 27, 2008)

i can see u have this thought out...good luck

of course... just fyi... you might want to do some research on how much banks hold... most of these banks dont have more than a few 100 thousand in there at one time... not that much money in my opinion.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

genfranco said:


> i can see u have this thought out...good luck
> 
> of course... just fyi... you might want to do some research on how much banks hold... most of these banks dont have more than a few 100 thousand in there at one time... not that much money in my opinion.


Not that i thought it out, but if your gunna do somethin you might as well do it right
And some banks have to hold up to 500,000 at certain times. Usually when the guards are beefed up too, but it wouldn't be a problem

Maybe Shouldn't be talkin about robbin banks on cheetahs grow
lol, good luck cheetah


----------



## genfranco (Sep 27, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Not that i thought it out, but if your gunna do somethin you might as well do it right
> And some banks have to hold up to 500,000 at certain times. Usually when the guards are beefed up too, but it wouldn't be a problem
> 
> Maybe Shouldn't be talkin about robbin banks on cheetahs grow
> lol, good luck cheetah


Ah Mr Nice guy you show your true wisdom. 500,000 (at least devided by 2 ..mr west cut....) its just 250,000... 250,000 ant shit... the whole 500,000 aint shit.... lol ... this vape still gots me trippin.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Ah Mr Nice guy you show your true wisdom. 500,000 (at least devided by 2 ..mr west cut....) its just 250,000... 250,000 ant shit... the whole 500,000 aint shit.... lol ... this vape still gots me trippin.


500,000 isn't bad, I'm not greedy, lol

Love some vaporizer


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2008)

gonna do something do it big imo
Brinks Mat robbery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 28, 2008)

"Three tonnes of stolen gold has never been recovered."

So who got the last laugh then?!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 28, 2008)

Wisdom... see the difference there mr nice guy...?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

Duech, ya see that genfranco...?


----------



## Atea (Sep 28, 2008)

Well my baby brow os dowing 5 ppp 100% fem, hes got the stuff etc, but he doesnt want em here for people to be seen, but ill get yall photos soon


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2008)

is there a cheetah in the building???????


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 30, 2008)

rawr......


----------



## Atea (Sep 30, 2008)

Atea said:


> Well my baby brow os dowing 5 ppp 100% fem, hes got the stuff etc, but he doesnt want em here for people to be seen, but ill get yall photos soon



hmmmm i wonder was that suppose to come in this thread,
soz guys ill let ya know when i remember


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 30, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Mr west is a breeder?.. i think im confused..


one of the best seed banks ever - "mr West's seed bank" lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 30, 2008)

mr west said:


> is there a cheetah in the building???????


yes mate  im off of work fo this week. puff puff pass>>>>


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> one of the best seed banks ever - "mr West's seed bank" lmao


Yes da best


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 30, 2008)

the highest


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2008)

ello cheets me old mucker hows things?


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey all i'm back again...finally got my new comp and now I can get some pics up for you all later.

Cheers Cheet!


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Hey all i'm back again...finally got my new comp and now I can get some pics up for you all later.
> 
> Cheers Cheet!


good to see ya dude


----------



## 2kstyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey cheetah, now I'm really back. I just started my purple kush journal. Nice plants, is that your clones? nice. How much do you think your pulling this time around? by the way, what happened to that one plant that has all the leaves brown and shit? Nute burn? Well best of luck and I hope your bitches get fat!!!! Check out my journal.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 1, 2008)

whasup ppl? 2kstyle, where is the journal?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 1, 2008)

god damn no replys fo 11 hours  lmao!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 1, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL ! how r u man ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 1, 2008)

i feel like shit lol


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 1, 2008)

whats up cheetah???? u your boy cheetah.........

cheer up bud your plant will b ripe soon


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2008)

hey cheetah, hows things, aint spoke to u in ages...................?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 1, 2008)

yea where's the cheetah at, how's things


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 1, 2008)

Yea where is the stoner 0f the jungle


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2008)

i recon he has been told off for being a cyber whore at work and he has had to knickle down.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 2, 2008)

nah duuuuudes lmao! im off of work fo this week...bak in monday  >>> btw THE SEEDS are here from yesterday! that makes five work days fo Them to come in eastern Europe! Cheers to www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk  "Cheetah's third grow: Skunk Passion and Brainstorm: is COMMING SOON!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2008)

Cant wait for that dude lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 2, 2008)

boooooooyakaaa


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> boooooooyakaaa


i think you mean, BOOOOOOYAKAAASHA!
Nice strain choices


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 2, 2008)

nah i meant Booyaka booyaka
Junglist massive  >>>


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 2, 2008)

ello there mr. cheetah. how are the plants?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nah i meant Booyaka booyaka
> Junglist massive  >>>


haha
i see, wiki wiki


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> ello there mr. cheetah. how are the plants?


ello man! hows u?plants are extra fine imo man  the last pics i took are in me signature...they are far from date lol.....i'll post updated pics in monday i guess lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 2, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> haha
> i see, wiki wiki


yep


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ello man! hows u?plants are extra fine imo man  the last pics i took are in me signature...they are far from date lol.....i'll post updated pics in monday i guess lol


 i am good my man, i got a few ladies budding but i dont have a new journal. i was gonna say we want some pics but i dont like to be pushy hahaha. i am lookin forward to your pics soon.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 2, 2008)

k man i'll post some pics in monday.Dutch passion's Skunk Passion grow coming soon!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 3, 2008)

its friday bitches


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2008)

lets get fucked up


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 3, 2008)

lmao! hows u man are u @ home....skype??


----------



## genfranco (Oct 3, 2008)

im partying up right now with my vape and some kush blunt wraps... ooh yeahhh


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2008)

my mate brought a vape round mine to day lol, buzzy as fuck lol vaped out my tree for a bit lol


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 3, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ello man! hows u?plants are extra fine imo man  the last pics i took are in me signature...they are far from date lol.....i'll post updated pics in monday i guess lol


yeah boooi the stoner of the jungle..we need some updates cheetah


----------



## genfranco (Oct 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> my mate brought a vape round mine to day lol, buzzy as fuck lol vaped out my tree for a bit lol



Make sure to put on your helmet ...


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2008)

it was almost like being on class A drugs rather than C or B as it will be soon lol. Hold tight fast ride, scream if u wanna go faster lmao


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheetah we want new pictures


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2008)

stop being a rep whore and become a pic whore u whore lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 4, 2008)

he said that he was gunna put pics up on monday. give him time hes a stoner what u expect lol


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 4, 2008)

I do my best not to fit the pothead sterotype, but it's hard


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

Lil ganja princess said:


> he said that he was gunna put pics up on monday. give him time hes a stoner what u expect lol


LMAO!!!  thank u princess


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2008)

lol thanks lgp wotever would i do without you?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

btw the ww clone is preaty fucked up...the buds aren't dense....they are fluffy and all the hairs are red ...i think shes preaty dead lol....i guess she couldn't make it without leafs....


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> btw the ww clone is preaty fucked up...the buds aren't dense....they are fluffy and all the hairs are red ...i think shes preaty dead lol....i guess she couldn't make it without leafs....


sorry to hear that man, poor thing lol. guess ya gotta dry that bitch out and see if she works. Try and salvage something.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

i'll cut her today


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i'll cut her today


too bad, can't leave a clone without it's leafs!
still smokeable i am sure.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

i quick dryed a few smaler buds and me and me mate got preaty high lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i quick dryed a few smaler buds and me and me mate got preaty high lol




style.......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

lmao!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> yeah boooi the stoner of the jungle..we need some updates cheetah


whasup dude? i said i'll post the pix in monday   >>>>>


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

go and say somin in my journal 

^^


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello!! Update ppl


----------



## sb101 (Oct 6, 2008)

pretty! looks a little further along than my closet grow, 5 weeks into flower. subscribed!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks!  >>>>


----------



## DWR (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks nice man ! Is that the W W ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

u mean the dead plant lol ?


----------



## DWR (Oct 6, 2008)

....... the one your smoking.... ^^ 

and the one's that are alive what are they dude  ?


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 6, 2008)

lookin good cheetah  

cant beat smokin your own home grown..........


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

well, the biger indoor plant is ww and all the others are Sensi star


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> lookin good cheetah
> 
> cant beat smokin your own home grown..........


thanks duuuude  only thing that beats that is to smoke ur finished home grown lmao!


----------



## DWR (Oct 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> well, the biger indoor plant is ww and all the others are Sensi star



nice, sensi star..... did u see that dudes pics.... 25 generations......... best mothers..... 1 bud more than a qp ! 



hehe


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

nah i dun


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 6, 2008)

They look nice cheetah, almost done


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

cant be many weeks now man??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> They look nice cheetah, almost done


3 weeks left lmao!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

3 weeks will go quckly lol 1 more week of fed then flush flush flush for two weeks yeah?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

hell yeah


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

toke toke give>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

tokeeee tokeee >>>> passes bak!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

whoa whoa, pass that shit here man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

>>>>>>


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

fudgkin sweet! 
taste like some chronic chicken man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

btw the dead ww have taste like shiiiiit lmao!!!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

haha, that sucks cheetah. still got your ass high though
6,000 posts and you let a clone die on you lol
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

6000 posts dun mean anything lol im still a newb lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> 6000 posts dun mean anything lol im still a newb lol


The Super Noob!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah the number of posts dunt mean any more than posts lots lol


----------



## IGFN (Oct 6, 2008)

hey cheetah , how are you doing , awsome looking girls


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

hello! im fine thanks. how bout u?  >>>>


----------



## IGFN (Oct 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello! im fine thanks. how bout u?  >>>>


I am doing awsome , just ordered some beans so I gotta go out and send off some money and getting my perm grow area setup (sand , clean , paint , sand , prime and paint)


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 6, 2008)

stoppin by to show some love


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

good luck man! wot seeds are u orderin??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> stoppin by to show some love


One love, one Herb!!!  >>>>>


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 6, 2008)

Give thanks and praise to the lord and i will feel all right


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

lmao!


----------



## IGFN (Oct 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> good luck man! wot seeds are u orderin??


I'm ordering Heavy Duty Fruity *rolls a joint , sparks it, puff , puff , holds breath , exhales, coughs, pass*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

neva heard of it lol any good ?? puuff puuff give>>>>


----------



## IGFN (Oct 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> neva heard of it lol any good ?? puuff puuff give>>>>


don't know we'll find out *puff puff pass* >>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

lol post a link of the seed bank to see them lol


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 6, 2008)

hey cheetah have you heard anything about the sour diesel strain,
do you know if it is sativa or indica, or the yield?


----------



## IGFN (Oct 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol post a link of the seed bank to see them lol


the pic they have were very early into the flower stage so its not the best way to know the result


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 6, 2008)

IGFN said:


> the pic they have were very early into the flower stage so its not the best way to know the result


just the name makes it sound like a high yeilding strain


----------



## IGFN (Oct 6, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> just the name makes it sound like a high yeilding strain


I'll post the specs on my grow journal once I get it up and running


----------



## markj (Oct 6, 2008)

just saw the pics man!! they're looking great and healthy! let's watch those buds fatten up..... puff puff pass


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 6, 2008)

thats what i am talkin about stoner cat,sweet. how much longer you reckon?


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol post a link of the seed bank to see them lol


Heavy Duty Fruity - TH Seeds Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Heavy Duty Fruity - TH Seeds Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


haha nice dave, show me a link that is "Not Available" lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought it was just pictures people were after?! If it's a popular strain, we'll bring it back. We only pulled it from the site today as we're thinking of replacing TH Seeds with Sagarmatha!


----------



## IGFN (Oct 6, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> haha nice dave, show me a link that is "Not Available" lol


I have posted the info on my journal and its not from that site actuly


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

oh my bad dave, i would recommend that switch. go Sagarmatha! got my vote


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

IGFN said:


> I'll post the specs on my grow journal once I get it up and running


i was actually wanted to see the label of the plant, but nm.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Heavy Duty Fruity - TH Seeds Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


thanks lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thats what i am talkin about stoner cat,sweet. how much longer you reckon?


thanks! i'll chop in the last week of oct.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

markj said:


> just saw the pics man!! they're looking great and healthy! let's watch those buds fatten up..... puff puff pass


yeah healthy....except the corpse lmao!!   >>>>>


----------



## sb101 (Oct 7, 2008)

wassup Cheetah! tell me what you think of my babies!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

all kool dude! comin right up


----------



## maxtor (Oct 7, 2008)

ns looking shortlegged widows  keep up da good work


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

lol...not sure wot are u talkin about  cheers anyway


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

lol nazdrave


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

lol nazdrave man!


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 7, 2008)

Hiya Cheet...long time...lol. Plants looking nice I see, how's you been doin?

Here's some pic updates...there a few days old, but i'll get some new pics tomorrow or the next day. The tripod bud...or i call it, will be cut down next few days or so. The other's are doing great...and OMFG they stink, a good stink, but STINK...can't wait till there done, but not for a abother 4 weeks probably. I'm official giving up on growing where I am at since latley there have been alot of cops around since there's a known crack dealer just down the street from me, so my nerves have been shot, and the cops have been to my house because of my next door neighbours fighting and such, so too much is happening and i've gotta stop before i get caught. I have givin all my clones to friends and my big mothers i have also givin away as well, except the mother to which the 2 stinky plants came from...i'm trying to find her a good home. Enjoy the pics, I won't be on here as much after this grow...but i'll still check in from time to time to say hi to ya'll, and give my advice for those in trouble.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

LMAO i like ur pic update  hehehehehh . now seriously! take care man! I dun want u to be busted because of some stupid mistake or sumfin! fuken cops....


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 8, 2008)

Ya scary times. Wish i could keep up the grows, but...my good friend common sense says to quit while i'm ahead...hopefully!!

Like I said i'm looking for a home for the mother, and I hope to find someone that will take good of care of her, and keep me in supply for giving them a wonderful plant, i'm sure she's a winner.


----------



## markj (Oct 8, 2008)

seems like the right choice right now, homegrownboy!! maybe nothing will happen, but we don't have to push our luck!

cheers....


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

Jo cheetah u got stess with the pooooo poooo  ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

eh?? come again?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

http://raggajungle.biz/dj-k-killa-podcast-13-tour-memories/ run dat shiiiit!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

little to crazy for me.......


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

YouTube - STACK BUNDLES SOLDIERS



s-s-s-s-s-s-s SQUAD UP !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

DWR said:


> little to crazy for me.......


lmao! its nice shit  La la la la laaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 8, 2008)

Weirdos

Today, I am going to transplant, switch my cab from vegging to flowering  after I finish some of this bluecheese


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

lol at G, they are wierd lol but it makes life intresting lol. Big up the junglist massive in da HOUSE LOL


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

its Junglist


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

wot u going on bout???


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 8, 2008)

I got nothing ???

Cheetah you high or something?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

nah man still not


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

mr west made typo. he said Jungleist and its JUNGLIST


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 8, 2008)

Junglist massiv!


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 8, 2008)

See now I feel bad cause I am getting there...

puff puff puff pass


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

lol, why dont they play poker in the jungle?? cuz there is too many cheetahs lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

hahahahhahahha actually its only me


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> lol, why dont they play poker in the jungle?? cuz there is too many cheetahs lmao


u stole that one off me !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

hahahahahahhah


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 8, 2008)

i get it! !


----------



## IGFN (Oct 8, 2008)

hey , hows your girls looking?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

they look sexy of course


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

u said u were gona update today


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

nah i havent lol are u sure lol???


----------



## sb101 (Oct 8, 2008)

you can update anyways, even if ya didn't say you were...you kno you want too....


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 8, 2008)

markj said:


> seems like the right choice right now, homegrownboy!! maybe nothing will happen, but we don't have to push our luck!
> 
> cheers....


 
Exactly!!! I try to avoid trouble at all costs...lol.


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 8, 2008)

DWR said:


> Jo cheetah u got stess with the pooooo poooo  ?


No I do....lmao...ya friggin stoner!!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 8, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> No I do....lmao...ya friggin stoner!!


That's too bad homegrown, I know some cops here that have medical Mary cards lol. There was even a US Marshal I met that grows medically

What's your trouble mate?


----------



## sb101 (Oct 8, 2008)

that's awesome i've never heard of a cop with a medical card! sounds...friendly!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

California is the place to be if your in the US


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> No I do....lmao...ya friggin stoner!!



hahaha i know, sometimes i am just qustioning myself


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

in bed is the place to be if ur in the uk lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 9, 2008)

mr west said:


> in bed is the place to be if ur in the uk lol


lmao!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

lol i dont do mornings very well lol, glad i got 40winks this afternoon lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 9, 2008)

Winks?? say wha


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

40 winks is a uk expression for a nap or small sleep lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 9, 2008)

oh well i been winkin all day


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

your a winker lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 9, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> That's too bad homegrown, I know some cops here that have medical Mary cards lol. There was even a US Marshal I met that grows medically
> 
> What's your trouble mate?


 
IT'S MY DAMN NEIGHBOUR CRACK HEADS!!!!!! 

They always fighting and beating on each other, and the cops come to my door asking if i hear anything...needless to say I got a little jumpy, and decided to finish this grow and shut er down to be safe. The one day they asked to come in so the neighbours couldn't hear anything, and I PRAY that they didn't smell anything TOO rank...my 2 little girls are some HEAVY smelling plants, if I don't have my bedroom door closed, and I come home from work?...it's like a punch in the face. I know they can't do anything since I open invited them in...but still...if they get suspecions, that's where I'd rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 9, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> IT'S MY DAMN NEIGHBOUR CRACK HEADS!!!!!!
> 
> They always fighting and beating on each other, and the cops come to my door asking if i hear anything...needless to say I got a little jumpy, and decided to finish this grow and shut er down to be safe. The one day they asked to come in so the neighbours couldn't hear anything, and I PRAY that they didn't smell anything TOO rank...my 2 little girls are some HEAVY smelling plants, if I don't have my bedroom door closed, and I come home from work?...it's like a punch in the face. I know they can't do anything since I open invited them in...but still...if they get suspecions, that's where I'd rather be safe then sorry.


Invest in a carbon filter if you have grow box type of setup or some kind of odor killing air cleaner.


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Invest in a carbon filter if you have grow box type of setup or some kind of odor killing air cleaner.


 
Trust me i know about smell control...lol...20+ years growing...I just have a small closet grow now in my bedroom...all I do now is have a bunch of glade plug-ins...no smell.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 9, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


mr west said:


> 40 winks is a uk expression for a nap or small sleep lol


 ... works in Canada too 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 9, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


 
Hey hey...how's cow town?...lol, i'm not too far from Calgary.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

hello  >>>> anyone?


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

yoink>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

hey whasup mate?


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

all good got the flat to my self lol yay. just skinning up and then ill pass it round


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 10, 2008)

hey cheetah mr west.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

hello caliboy!


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> to caliboy, ello mate, u ok?


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 10, 2008)

------ cheers man.... puffff..... im good a bit tired, weather is shit outside and i gota go out and work in it 

cheers..........  passes back

i love to b home alone smokin, more relaxin.... enjoy 

see ya guys


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

l8rz dude!


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

nice an sunny here lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

Englands sunny ??? ..... fuck me !!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

how often is the uk nicer than cali???


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Wassabi to all...and too my man Cheet!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

weather here sux today


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn that weather man anyways...someone should sue him for saying it's gonna rain!!

It's near winter here...a cool -3 C


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

god daaaamn, i dun like cannada


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO....I love it here...winter sports are fun. Ever been snowmobiling? It's a blast!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> LMAO....I love it here...winter sports are fun. Ever been snowmobiling? It's a blast!!


u mean sliding with car or driving on *ski track?? coz once me and one friend was stuck in a place in the mountins and the only oportunity for us was to drive through the *ski track all da way down lol so we did it lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes. You sit on it and it has handle bars, 2 ski's in front and a track on the ass end!!!...fun shit huh????


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

we was ridin Opel Astra 1.4 ....i doubt u kno dis cars lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

I do know opel. The tigra is one of my favourite ice racing/rally racing car, the design was intriguing.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 10, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> I do know opel. The tigra is one of my favourite ice racing/rally racing car, the design was intriguing.


Indeed


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

lol tigras sux lol they are so small lol even for european standards lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Come on guys, they're called Vauxhall not Opel. Bloody foreigners!


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol tigras sux lol they are so small lol even for european standards lol


 
Which is why they made awsome rally cars!!!!!!!!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok i'm outa here...time for ...nite ya'll!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

oooh yeah lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

good night maan!


----------



## Atea (Oct 10, 2008)

Long time no seen mate !

Looking good


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thanks


hows it a goin cheeetah


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 10, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


homegrownboy said:


> Hey hey...how's cow town?...lol, i'm not too far from Calgary.


 ... don't want to hijack this thread, but, Calagary is OK. Only been here 7 months now, still getting used to it. Sort of like Vancouver in the early seventies. I'm from the Lower Mainland in BC, born n bred there. Tons of work in Calgary though, lots of people from other parts of Cannabisda here for that reason. 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 10, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


So what your telling me is i should become a resident in Canada
cause the U.S.A is fukked


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 10, 2008)

So where be the stoner of the junlge.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 10, 2008)

For You Cheetah


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 10, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> For You Cheetah


what does it say? other then


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 10, 2008)

it says, 
-Mister Nice GUY

she ma representative


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 10, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> it says,
> -Mister Nice GUY
> 
> she ma representative


She's representing well


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


 
Shit that's too funny...I'm also from van...north van actually. I HATE Calgary, too much for me, lived in Strathmore a fw years back, if you know where that is.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 10, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


homegrownboy said:


> Shit that's too funny...I'm also from van...north van actually. I HATE Calgary, too much for me, lived in Strathmore a few years back, if you know where that is.


 yea, know where it is 

... .. N Van is beautiful. I used to hike up behind Deep Cove all the time. Played at the CoachHouse a few times when I was playing music Professionally in the late seventies. I spent most my years in Coquitlam, but have lived in every municipality in the Lower Mainland. 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ahh the memories...Deep Cove I went to alot when i was a kid...my mom dated one of the fishermen from there...he lived there many years in one of the apartments i think...and his parents owned a house just up the cove aways...sure miss that guy. I also miss the hikes up in Lynn Valley up the trails and the suspension bridge. Ever Heard of the small band Incognito?...a jazzy like blues band?


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 11, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
sorry Cheetah



homegrownboy said:


> Ever Heard of the small band Incognito?...a jazzy like blues band?


 ... oh ya, but not sure of details. Isn't that the band with Sherman Doucette the singer harp player? He auditioned for us in '77 but we got the impression he wasn't all together there, so he didn't make it as our singer, plus our sound was more funk - jazz than what he was capable at the time. A fellow from London, Ontario got the job, Jerry Boch, great singer, great trumpet player. We had three other horn players so he fit in real well with the material we were doing at the time.

Sherman is an awesome harp player  ... 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2008)

rip the jacker lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 12, 2008)

what's good people!


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hallo!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 12, 2008)

alooooha!!!  >>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> rip the jacker lol


its all cool...u know dat lmao!


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 12, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> sorry Cheetah
> ...


 
He is my uncle...that's so cool that you know him!!!!!! Ever seen his harmonica collection?....omfg it's HUGE...he even has the incredible LARGE one that takes like 2-3 people to lift...wow...small world.


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 12, 2008)

Also an update...but with no pics..as the camera was dropped.

I cut down the tripod looking plant, and is now curing. I got 1.35oz dry weight, and will weigh again after curing. 

The other 2 in flower i did a no-no too...i picked off small straggler buds, and smoked em...i'd have to say that it was probably the BEST, but very heavy hitting high i've ever had, and lasted for hours, what ever i created...it has turned into a monster...seriously...I gave a friend the roach, and it got him right blasted...he was soooo impressed, sad thing though is it's still a month away from harvest, so now i gotta wait for this powerful shit to finish. Can't wait for it though.


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Also an update...but with no pics..as the camera was dropped.
> 
> I cut down the tripod looking plant, and is now curing. I got 1.35oz dry weight, and will weigh again after curing.
> 
> The other 2 in flower i did a no-no too...i picked off small straggler buds, and smoked em...i'd have to say that it was probably the BEST, but very heavy hitting high i've ever had, and lasted for hours, what ever i created...it has turned into a monster...seriously...I gave a friend the roach, and it got him right blasted...he was soooo impressed, sad thing though is it's still a month away from harvest, so now i gotta wait for this powerful shit to finish. Can't wait for it though.



sounds crazy ^^ i'd want to test that


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 12, 2008)

I usually don't ever test bud before it's done...but I've never had my own strain before, and i just coudn't resist...it looks soo yummy, and smell's just stinky. the resin was collecting so much in the joint it was oozing out the end after only a few tokes off of it. 

I've decided to flower the mother, since I can't find a home for her, and I can't keep her, sadly this strain will come to an end. I really think that i created a wonder strain that everyone would enjoy, it's hard hitting high last's for hours. She is over 2 feet tall, and very branchy, good yielder. If there is anyone in the southern alberta region, and might be interested in keeping this strain alive for me, i'm sure you'll be, and make me, a happy person. PM me, and we'll talk if your interested.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 12, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


homegrownboy said:


> He is my uncle
> ...
> small world.


yea small world, EH



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

yes, it is small lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

btw, Morning all  >>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

who da hell is tck? i gotta rep ya bak man! show urself lol   >>>>


----------



## DWR (Oct 13, 2008)

morning dude


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

morning man! hows u??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

heres some crappy pics lol they are taken with my walkman and a magnifying glass lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

those pics make my eyes go funny lol., not long now matey woo hoo


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

1 week and 6 days lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

you could take a tester bud at the end of the week man lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

i dun need dat lmao!


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

i know u dont need it but u could if u wanted to dude.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah i kno


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking good Cheetah, but that is expected from you!


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

YO! G hows it going?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

hello G how ya bin man? puff puff pass >>>> big fat


----------



## DWR (Oct 13, 2008)

How much are u expecting from that plant cheetah ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

im expecting 30-40 gs from the indoors and 60-70 gs from the outdoors !


----------



## DWR (Oct 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> im expecting 30-40 gs from the indoors and 60-70 gs from the outdoors !



cool !


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 13, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


cheetah2007 said:


> heres some crappy pics lol they are taken with my walkman and a magnifying glass lol


nice pictures heheh, nice ambiance 



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

lmao....i kno i kno....the pictures sux


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> cool !


if im lucky, that will last me 3 months lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

3 months??? how much u gonna be smoking per day then?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

1-1.5 grams lol


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 13, 2008)

How many Js a day is that ?


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 13, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


cheetah2007 said:


> im expecting 30-40 gs from the indoors and 60-70 gs from the outdoors !


So 110 grams on the good side. 110 &#8725; 28 = 3.928 oz That's good for me for three months. If I have the doobs and control my habit I can do with a quater a week. So that will be a nice harvest for ya Cheetah. I would be happy with that 

looks loke fun times ahead 


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> How many Js a day is that ?


2-3 js a day 


yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


i will be happy if i have 100gs in my stash


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

Dude they look awesome... what the total flowering time on them? How did the trichs look...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

thank u man! i dun kno how the trichs looks lol.. they looks like sugar lmao!  8 weeks for the s* clone and 7 weeks for the ww.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thank u man! i dun kno how the trichs looks lol.. they looks like sugar lmao!  8 weeks for the s* clone and 7 weeks for the ww.



OK man.... wtf... click on that... you need one of these for growing good weed man.... lol... shit i think im going to open up a web store... id make bank selling just the shit i recommend on here... lol... but really man i guess you can just go off time... excellent... is today monday?...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thank u man! i dun kno how the trichs looks lol.. they looks like sugar lmao!  8 weeks for the s* clone and 7 weeks for the ww.


you wanna wait till the trichs start looking a little like brown sugar.... mroe like gold sugar... ya know.. 
although as you know i had to do mine alittle early due to some pests... i have to say they look a little more like the shit i get from the store... umm collective.... anyhow...maybe sooner or at the first start of browning is better... I have to say this weed is allot better than my first try...lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

yes it is lmao! im broke man!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

dont worry the 15th is coming... hehehe... so yeah your going to give them another week or two?


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Oct 13, 2008)

this might help anybody who is stuck with deciding when to chop(trichomes wise)


good luck and grow hard
peace


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks tigger, Thhhhhhheeeerrreeee GREAT! pics that is


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 13, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Thanks tigger, Thhhhhhheeeerrreeee GREAT! pics that is


Disregard that post.You want to harvest when the plant reaches peak potency any earlier or any later and it will diminish the quality of your bud.The reason you harvest at peak potency as thats when its at its prime and cant get any stronger,but if left to long will get more sedative.
When around 80% of the trichomes are amber they are close but some of the tall tale signs are..Leafs will feel crispy to the touch,the tips will be pointing up,the calyxas will be swollen and the trichomes will be bending at the tips.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea I know about this, but havent sen any pictures about it.
I harvest mine when they is a little droopy. Sometimes i do two harvest on one plant for a buzzy high and a sedative couch lock. Then mix'em when i feel the need ya digg


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

genfranco said:


> dont worry the 15th is coming... hehehe... so yeah your going to give them another week or two?


yeah, two weeks...wot u mean 15-th is coming?


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Oct 14, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Disregard that post.
> 
> 
> why should i disregard that last post??? please clarify


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

hey tiger, whasup?


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2008)

tiger and cheetah now is there anyone called panther on this sitew? lol


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Oct 14, 2008)

mr west said:


> tiger and cheetah now is there anyone called panther on this sitew? lol


 

roflmao......


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Oct 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey tiger, whasup?


 
hey cheetah how are you my friend-you keeping well? that grow went very well for you i see-congrats mate well done.


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Probably there is...but oh well.

Hiya Cheet and all who visit. I smoked my first joint of my harvest...and now I know why I like to grow my own shit...nice and smooth, burned purrrrrrfectly. Not a blast ya silly stone like my other plants, but a very nice head high, with some good ol' skunk to it. 4 days curing and the smell has already started to turn from fresh to skunky. Needless to say i'm excited for the other 2 plants to finish as they are SOOOOOO stinky, and that teaser joint I rolled from straggler buds made me think I got a real winner...anywho...this isn't my journal, and since i'm too lazy, and it's too late in the game to start one, I won't, lol. Just updates for you Cheet is all I really do, and Mr.West as well since he's been following for a ways and has commented frequently on them as well.


----------



## markj (Oct 14, 2008)

looking good my friend.......


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your harvest it's a great feeling


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

mr west said:


> tiger and cheetah now is there anyone called panther on this sitew? lol


Lmao!!!!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 14, 2008)

theres a pink panther running around here somwear  
we want PICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tiggerisorangeandblack said:


> hey cheetah how are you my friend-you keeping well? that grow went very well for you i see-congrats mate well done.


im fine thanks ! cheers!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Probably there is...but oh well.
> 
> Hiya Cheet and all who visit. I smoked my first joint of my harvest...and now I know why I like to grow my own shit...nice and smooth, burned purrrrrrfectly. Not a blast ya silly stone like my other plants, but a very nice head high, with some good ol' skunk to it. 4 days curing and the smell has already started to turn from fresh to skunky. Needless to say i'm excited for the other 2 plants to finish as they are SOOOOOO stinky, and that teaser joint I rolled from straggler buds made me think I got a real winner...anywho...this isn't my journal, and since i'm too lazy, and it's too late in the game to start one, I won't, lol. Just updates for you Cheet is all I really do, and Mr.West as well since he's been following for a ways and has commented frequently on them as well.


nice shit man, glad to hear that!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

tckfui said:


> theres a pink panther running around here somwear
> we want PICS!!!!!!!!!!!


sorry dude, i dun have good camera and it's pointless to take pictures with my shitty walkman phone


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought that phone had 5 mega pixel camera? 

How are you Cheetah buddy?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

im stoned man! how are u? well the fuken phone is SE W880i with 2mp camera. it makes good pics in outdoor day conditions, but unfortunately, my indoor plants's "day" starts @ 10:00 pm and the HPS fucks it all up lol .... i can take some picz on the outdoor plants for tomorrow....if i dun forget lmao!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 14, 2008)

awww 
.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

shiiiiit, i kno


----------



## danger (Oct 14, 2008)

please will u help me?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Oct 14, 2008)

Cell phones still take decent pics... just reading thru ur thread 

Ha hope all is fantastic!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

alooooooooooooha jammie chick  the journal is full of chatty stoner things and its hard to find picz lol.....  >>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

dun forget to take a look for da harvest pix after 2 weeks fo da indoors and after 3 weeks for da outdoors


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

danger said:


> please will u help me?


wit wot? i'll give my best!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 14, 2008)

yea riu should automaticaly put all the pics from a thread in the begening!! I get soo tired going through thoes thousand page threads to find the pics scatered every 20 pages or so! ohh the humanity!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

looool .....it would be awesome if that happen


----------



## jamiemichelle (Oct 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> alooooooooooooha jammie chick  the journal is full of chatty stoner things and its hard to find picz lol.....  >>>>


No worries, thats how my journal was too... and I wasnt bitchin, just sayin cell phones done take that bad of pics from ur earlier post.  Imma cell phone pic addict. Enjoy ur day Cheetah!!


----------



## danger (Oct 14, 2008)

This is my first grow she's a white widow clone and about 5 weeks old and still on veg. i thought i had a toxic salt build up due to thin leaves starting to grow . This morning i leached her them left her an came back a few hours later 2 find that shes got spots on her leaves and seemed to have a shine like there was residue on leaves . It wasnt sticky or anything though. The spots are a pale yellow coulor and 1 leaf a section of the end is like it has dried up its not yellow though. Ive been growing in bio bizz all mix and using bio bizz veg. sorry about sketchy post but am noob at this . Any help or advice would be much appreciated. soz about time taken slow upload speedView attachment 216870

View attachment 216871

View attachment 216872

View attachment 216873


----------



## danger (Oct 14, 2008)

the blotches have turned more orange and some leaves are still green there just drying up


----------



## UnluckyCharm (Oct 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yeah  mostly @ home, but i've had spin the cdjs two times in a night club with my buddys


So, well all know plants like sound for some weird reason. Have you mixed up some wicked beats and found a song that cannabis plants like best?

I'd love to see some growing saplings getting their groove on while they grow strong stems and big, narrow leaves... mmmm, music to soothe the savage... erm, plant.

Good luck to you DJ Cheetah


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

heh, thanks!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

dunno man i have neva use these bio-bizz products... id stick to watering the plant(s) wit only water for a lil bit.


----------



## danger (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah first 2 weeks i gave no nutes. then started at quater strength and worked up slowly. Then all that happend directly after flush . Its gutting i cant find out what it is . Gave her some epson salts as thought it was in need of magnesium thanks anyways m8


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

wot ya feeding her?


----------



## danger (Oct 14, 2008)

will try with feeding just water 4 bit thanks


----------



## danger (Oct 14, 2008)

im giving 2ml per litre of bio bizz grow every other day


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

ok man. Best of luck!


----------



## danger (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks think i need it at mo just started two alaskan ice from seed an just got another 3 clones of ww off a m8 fingers crossed lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

lol.... Alaskan ice is in my list fo da future lol  check mr west's thread...hes growin alaskan ice!


----------



## danger (Oct 14, 2008)

i will thanks man.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

lol....stop to thank me all da time man  ur wellcome! toke toke pass >>>>


----------



## danger (Oct 14, 2008)

nice grow i gealous


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

many things dun happened how i planed, but yeah, im preaty satisfyed with it so far.... heres link fo mr west's thread - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116700-alaskan-ice-x1.html


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 14, 2008)

alaskan ice?.
whats the diff to the ice ?.
is it for colder climates?.

i could do with my ice to do better in colder climates, as i have had to bring mine indoor, and now have them out of the greenhouse and under 1250hps.

hey cheeta
how are your plants doing?.

the seeds are comming on fine.
i pulled one off my seeded plants and the seed is nearly fully formed, maybe 3 more weeks or so.

any updated pics of your grow?

is it finished.
havent herd from you for a while?.

what did i do?.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

lol...u did nufin  plants are all fine and fatenin up. i'll cut the indoors in 26-th of oct and the outdoors in the first week of nov.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Oct 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> alooooooooooooha jammie chick  the journal is full of chatty stoner things and its hard to find picz lol.....  >>>>


Yes it is/was! I was actually just telling someone about that the other day that I would post pics and the same day someone would post "wheres ur pics?!" So I started posting the link of my most recent so it would be easy for everyone that wasnt part of the daily chattn... then when I was ready for my thread to die and die forever  I stopped posting and removed the link.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah, im putin my last updated pics in my signature!


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2008)

u tried that but the link jus took ya too begining lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 15, 2008)

hmmm..... dunno man....works fo me lol


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 15, 2008)

How's the Widow coming along Cheets?

I am just starting some and they smell gorgeous.

You must be due to harvest soon or have you already?

Excuse my ignorance I have been offline for quite a while.

Edit. I have just seen your 26th Oct,,,Axe comment. Is that the WW an the sensi *?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 15, 2008)

hello man! all of the plants are fine....except one ww clone  i'll chop on 26-th of oct (1 week 4 days)


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 15, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello man! all of the plants are fine....except one ww clone  i'll chop on 26-th of oct (1 week 4 days)


It';s a date!!!


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 15, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
Hi Cheetah 




cheetah2007 said:


> i'll chop on 26-th of oct (1 week 4 days)


 This bud's for *You*  lol

.
. .





. .
.

Looks real juicy, thanks for the great n fun journal 



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

ur wellcome yellowsnakes! yeah, i kno....this bud is for ME


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 16, 2008)

That bud look tiny


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

its not so big actually...


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 16, 2008)

Size does not matter.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

well, hope ur right lmao!


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Oct 16, 2008)

Man i havent posted in like 100 pages. So much has passed me by.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

lol.... wellcome bak   >>>>> ....hope i'll update the fuken journal tomorrow or in monday .....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

OK, im gettin the fuk out....very low activity in the journal today lol.....maybe coz its not updated ???  lmao! anywayz...puff puff pass >>>>>  Cheers!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 16, 2008)

Yea update that shit man.
I'ma hit that, pass back da puff!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 16, 2008)

whatup cheetah ... I hate that feeling... passing some om my shit over bro!


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 16, 2008)

Tiggerisorangeandblack said:


> t0k3s said:
> 
> 
> > Disregard that post.
> ...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

yo. heres the fuken update, but the pix sux  one week 2 days left!


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 17, 2008)

They look great, love the second pictures. Nice work my friend


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

looking good cheets my friend. The clone on the roof looks good bit like my gforce lol, i know ur intrested in the G-Force so heres a pic for ya lol it is the front 3 or 4 colas


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 17, 2008)

your plants are lookin sweet mate.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks dudes!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

i think many ppl unsubscribe from this thread coz of lack of updates lmao!


----------



## DWR (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i think many ppl unsubscribe from this thread coz of lack of updates lmao!



lmfao, i didnt..... nice update son.........


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol  i kno u lie man....the pictures sux lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol  i kno u lie man....the pictures sux lol



...... U know to much


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

lmao!! yeah...sometimes ....lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 17, 2008)

lmfao, no i think the buds on those plants look great !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

they are man! thanks!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

the great bulgarian home grown lmao!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ sounds good tbh.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

oochie wally wally  wot is tbh btw??


----------



## DWR (Oct 17, 2008)

to be honest


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

hmmmm i see


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

i promise that i'll borrow 6mp camera for the harvest picz!


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i think many ppl unsubscribe from this thread coz of lack of updates lmao!


Some of us are still watching silently


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

glad ur here man!  >>>>>>>>


----------



## DWR (Oct 17, 2008)

u r mad cheetah... wtf is up with your signature ^^


lol ^^ 

ahhh love it... those animals grilling ^^ and there grilling veggies ^^

hahaaaaaa


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

hahahahahahahha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

thats coz they are vegetarians man!


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

pigs will eat anything lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

including humans lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> including humans lol



they can eat my farts !!!!!!!!!! 

I would love to fight a pig.. then eat him ......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol they evil bastards man...careful


----------



## DWR (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol they evil bastards man...careful


 Yeah, first id wash that bastard off and i think i would knock him out with a kick.......  


then i would eat him, like in astrix & obelix .... mmmmmmm, put a apple in he's mouth


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

i watched dirty jobs on discovery channel last night and the dude was in pig farm....really dirty job dude...and the pigs are very very hard to catch too lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i watched dirty jobs on discovery channel last night and the dude was in pig farm....really dirty job dude...and the pigs are very very hard to catch too lol


makes the dinner worth it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

u dun kno wot bulgarians like to do before christmas lol.... in the vilages ppl use to "grow" (dunno the exact word) pigs and when they are fat enough they kill them with knife lol  then all da ppl drink like for last time and eat pork meat lol


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007;1480083 in the vilages ppl use to "grow" (dunno the exact word) pigs and when they are fat enough they kill them with knife lol :D then all da ppl drink like for last time and eat pork meat lol[/quote said:


> cheetah just popped in to say hi...
> 
> .....for gods sake dont say that to a muslim.....lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

i dun give a shi and i dun give a FUCK about them man! the bulgarians were under turkish slavery fo 500 years and i hate muslims !


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i dun give a shi and i dun give a FUCK about them man! the bulgarians were under turkey slavery fo 500 years and i hate muslims !


 
lol....i know how u feel mate.... i love bacon buddies(toastie)


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 17, 2008)

ooooo bacon


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

oochie wally wally
oochie bang bang  
Daaaaaaymn im stoned


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 17, 2008)

is that from some weird foreign song or are you just really fuckin high lol?


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oochie wally wally
> oochie bang bang
> Daaaaaaymn im stoned


Purple People Eater isn't it?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 17, 2008)

Whatup cheetah... hows the plans for the inquisition there?...lol.. America is so pro muslim now its making me want to move... Although in my homecountry the muslim come in daily... they will take over again like they did to spain 1000 yrs ago... Seem american have 1 big flaw... HISTORY .. they donot pay attention to it at all... they think that these fuzzy muslims are all nice now....lol... thye dont understand what and how muslims get it done.... they are in the infiltration stage over int he US and now soon to be in power with this barak hussein obama in the states... god why couldnt w have gotten a good black guy... no IT had to be the muslim son.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oochie wally wally
> oochie bang bang
> Daaaaaaymn im stoned


 sounds like nas and the bravehearts to me. we got freaks in the living room gettin it on and they aint leavin til 6 in the morn. what up stoner cat?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 17, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Whatup cheetah... hows the plans for the inquisition there?...lol.. America is so pro muslim now its making me want to move... Although in my homecountry the muslim come in daily... they will take over again like they did to spain 1000 yrs ago... Seem american have 1 big flaw... HISTORY .. they donot pay attention to it at all... they think that these fuzzy muslims are all nice now....lol... thye dont understand what and how muslims get it done.... they are in the infiltration stage over int he US and now soon to be in power with this barak hussein obama in the states... god why couldnt w have gotten a good black guy... no IT had to be the muslim son.


woa, paranoid much?
some of what you said might be just in regards to history but I do not believe obama is a terrorist 
Mc Cain would be a far greater threat to our country then any terrorist
don't even get me started on the hockey mom mayor of 4000 people from a state that isn't even connected to the states.


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2008)

coming into the last weekish now cheetah, bet u cant wait lol. here have some rather nice skun#1 pufpufpuf pass>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah, one week and 1 day left ppl


----------



## genfranco (Oct 18, 2008)

be patient man.. lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 18, 2008)

lucky ass cheetah lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2008)

yo cheetah, did u get a scope or magnifiying glass so u can check ur trics?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 19, 2008)

er.....nope


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 19, 2008)

hello ppl! how ya all bin doin??  >>>>>


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

whatup man... gotta get yourself a loupe man...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

i kno man! im broke.... can't happen right now... i dun even have money to buy shits for the new setup man....


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

dude go pimp the town widow.. lol..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

lmao! the situation is really tight now. hope i'll have some money when i chop the crop. i will not start the new seeds till i build the new setup and provide some decent conditions in it...i want everything to be near perfection lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lmao! the situation is really tight now. hope i'll have some money when i chop the crop. i will not start the new seeds till i build the new setup and provide some decent conditions in it...i want everything to be near perfection lol


Bad ass man... so your gonna use a whole room or gonna get a tent type deal... I would recommend the dr120 if you want to use like a 400 watter ... the dr240w is bad ass too man...double... two 600 watters in there and now your talkin!... hehehe..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

i will build a tent like Jorge Cervantess's ultimate grow room, but alot smaller. 3.5'W x 2.5'D x 6'H . i'll fit 400 watter High Pressure Sodium there. planing of buyin real reflector... i found one very cheap and its very cool lol i think i'll "get rid" of 2-3 grams of my weed so i can buy it lol... anyways, we'll see wot will happen in the next month lol......


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 20, 2008)

I am on the same boat cheetah, I am getting tired of my "homemade" cab and plan on getting a nice grow tent with a 400w hps at some point


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2008)

jo cheetah, check out my clones  


good morning btw. im going to hospital now  YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


see ya later guys, and cheetah, cant wait to see your growbox being built 

exciting shit man !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

money are my only brake


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

DWR said:


> jo cheetah, check out my clones
> 
> 
> good morning btw. im going to hospital now  YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...


hello! i'll check em dude...it jus take some time to catch up on everything after 2 days of rest lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

btw me and one mate went to a cave near our town and collected some bat shit! I fed the outdoors with it.... can i feed the indoors too? ....i'll chop in sunday!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> btw me and one mate went to a cave near our town and collected some bat shit! I fed the outdoors with it.... can i feed the indoors too? ....i'll chop in sunday!


you should be flushing if your gonna chop man... not adding shit.. if anything molasses water....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

yes i am flushing man... i was jus wonderin, coz its organic shit init ?? lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yes i am flushing man... i was jus wonderin, coz its organic shit init ?? lol


no i hear ya... it would be great in the transplanting..but not now..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

ok man, i will not lol!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

is bat shit the shit ??? lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah..lol...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

niiiiiice! i found the source lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

thats bad ass man... you found a guano factory... now check up on fertilizing with guano how much and when and your all set.... I know some people say its strong shit and that you use only alittle in the soil mix... but i aint no expert..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

shit...lol i putted some shit around the plants and watered them... experimenting is the shit ....lol...shiiiiii


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

lol... you know i like experimenting... see if you can tast it when you smoke it?...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

lmao!! i dun wanna taste bat shit lol the outdoors have 3 weeks left and i will only use water till the end lol!


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

bat shit is great stuff i use it aswell as nutes lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

oh yeah cheetah, i took a tester bud off my gforce the other day and man it smells like lemony ww lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice shit man! is it killah??


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

im gonna build a joint right now to see, smells fukin ace tho


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

good luck lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

here have a taste>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> very promising, will be nice if let dry propper and cured good i think


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice shit mate! i can't wait lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

jus wish there was more of it lol
it clones easy so wont be a problem filling ur space with em


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

nah, the plan is diferent! i will grow two plants b2b lol one will be skunk passion and the other - gforce! i'll grow them till one of em reach 2 ft in height....and im not talkin bout plants, streched like the eiffel tower lmao!


----------



## maxtor (Oct 20, 2008)

cheetah! Too much ta ta la la bla. bla. in your site.... how about showing me some more pics of your WW, or whatever herb your cooking.......

kind regards

Maxtor


----------



## chronic vegan (Oct 20, 2008)

Mr west where u live? I could use clones.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

other side of the pond dude soz


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 20, 2008)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

People here are TRYING to sleep, and I can't get any with you 2 rambling on about drugs!!!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

chronic vegan said:


> Mr west where u live? I could use clones.


I got some if you got some =)


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

everyones after my cuts tonight lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

Into pieces mr west... aaaahhhhh!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

Getting ready for 4:20 peeps!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

soon be 4.20 somewhere else lmao we can do this all night lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

im ready for this 4:20 somewhere.... 
you there??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

maxtor said:


> cheetah! Too much ta ta la la bla. bla. in your site.... how about showing me some more pics of your WW, or whatever herb your cooking.......
> 
> kind regards
> 
> Maxtor


lol i'll borrow a 6mp camera for the harvest pix man. i'll post em in monday....meanwhile i can take some pictures with my walkman fo tomorrow....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

genfranco said:


> im ready for this 4:20 somewhere....
> you there??


yeah yeah im here  i choped teaser bud from my outdoor clone last night and dryed it on my hps lol....it was still a lil wet this mornin... anyways i smoked it and daymn, im very pleased....taste like bat shit too lmao!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

oh yeah, puff puff pass>>>> some early sensi *


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oh yeah, puff puff pass>>>> some early sensi *


yea anyone git that guano weed??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

shiiiiiiii


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

swap ya a tester of satori for a blow on that sensi* spliff?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

its really nice man! im so happy!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah..... no updated pictures - no ppl speakin lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 21, 2008)

Get a new camera!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

give me a few hundred bucks and i will man.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 21, 2008)

Here ya go


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

lol if i have daughter someday, i'll buy her exacly the same shit lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 21, 2008)

Shit? That's quality equipment!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

thats jus how i express my self lol...shit = very nice!


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 21, 2008)

That's just me being slow!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

lmao!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2008)

puff uff pass cheetah.... wmoksing some hashberry this morning...feeling like a nap already ...lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

i know that feeling genfranco lol feel like a nap all day lmao


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2008)

mr west said:


> i know that feeling genfranco lol feel like a nap all day lmao


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

genfranco said:


>


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah man but i just woke up...lol... its 9:12 am here...lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2008)

Smokeing a bubbler bowl for ya guys... cheetah and mr west!.. whatup m*&therfuckers!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

im out of weed now and am smoking nasty soapbar, other than that im grand and am going to bed with my dirty hash joint, i would pass it but i wouldnt give it to an enamy lol
night all lol ppeace


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2008)

damn bro i feel for you... gotta get on that schedule... no worries..youll be there in no time...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok ppl, 4 days till the chop  whooohoooo!!! the leafs are almost dead at this point


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn dude looks sticky as fuck


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks man!


----------



## DWR (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice cheetah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 nice jumper aswell dude


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks man! nuffin like ur monsters, but wtf... i love 'em  wot is jumper?? lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 22, 2008)

anyone watch UEFA champions league??


----------



## DWR (Oct 22, 2008)

this is a jumper


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 22, 2008)

oh rite


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 22, 2008)

hmmmm....bump


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

This is a bumper


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

looking nice cheetah my man, not long now well done, hope its a good stone for u lol. Nazdrave>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Inspectah (Oct 22, 2008)

nice grows


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 22, 2008)

Well done my friend


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Oct 22, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hmmmm....bump


 
hey cheetah things have gone well for you i see,well done mate -now enjoy the fruits of you labour

peace


----------



## Atea (Oct 22, 2008)

Niiiice work cheet!

Let me know how it works!


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 22, 2008)

hey cheetah.. nice ladies look like aweet smoke.. 

i was watchin liverpool champions league game,1-1 the ref and assistant were shit, .. which were u watchin


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

thank u fellow stoners!  here are the outdoor bitches


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey cheetah.. nice ladies look like aweet smoke..
> 
> i was watchin liverpool champions league game,1-1 the ref and assistant were shit, .. which were u watchin


yeah i was watchin this game too. i was talkin bout man united! whooo hooo our BG bwoy Berbatov scored 2 goals !! big UP!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> This is a bumper


hey, get this shit out of here


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 23, 2008)

no blow only the dro


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 23, 2008)

Your ladies are lovely cheetah.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks dude! i'll chop the indoors in sunday and the outdoors in the next sunday.


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey, get this shit out of here



 why.... i'll take it  


 looking good the outdoor plants are, big cola on one of em dude...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah its big man! i love those bitches !!!!


----------



## maxtor (Oct 23, 2008)

There u go, nice grow bro. that should keep u busy most of the winter 

the WW does not make big buds right?, becuz they look like my buds the white russian is a mix of WW and AK-47, and looks like the shape of your bitches.

maxtor


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks man! yes the ww buds are not so big


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

looks like autumn on ya roof man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

lol it is autumn man


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

looks like it lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok ppl i cant hold on anymore...im gonna chop the indoor bitches tonight agrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sublimed (Oct 23, 2008)

weyy good man.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks dude! thanks for stoping by!


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ok ppl i cant hold on anymore...im gonna chop the indoor bitches tonight agrrrrrrrrrrrrr


cant wait to see them pics dude


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

chop till it drops, make sure u get some finger hash after u have sorted it, its hard work getting the sticky off ya fingers but worth the rubbing and rolling lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

ready for the big ride baaaby!! lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok ppl im gettin da fuk out! chop chop time


----------



## genfranco (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck man... have you been working out the wrist so it doesnt cramp up on you...lol


----------



## sb101 (Oct 23, 2008)

gettin all antsy myself! i can't wait!


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ i want to harvest aswell


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

DWR said:


> ^^ i want to harvest aswell


How long u got? I just took an 8 week ww tester bud cuz i cant wait lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> How long u got? I just took an 8 week ww tester bud cuz i cant wait lol



7 weeks for the others, and another 12 weeks for the 25..... or maybe 11... dunno yet... 

But atleast 7 untill i can harvest 3 other big bang, then its 5 weeks max untill the big harvest comes


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

so here is the indoor harvest. not so much, but its killah smoke. i quick dried some popcorn buds  i think its near ounce....S H A M E that i didn't succeed with all my clones...oh well lesson learned....now im waitin for the outdoors. sorry its jus one pic, but i got fuken late fo work....i even didn't get my dog out to take a shit lmao!


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks lovely, does it smell great?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

no, not great.... it smells very very great lol the whole house stinks lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

and the buds are rock hard.... especially the biger branch...its the s* clone  i see 15 grams on it lol


----------



## tckfui (Oct 24, 2008)

aww still no perrty pictureios?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

as i said i got late fo work and i wasn't able to take more pictures.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks delicious.


----------



## DWR (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks nice man


gona be some quality smoke there  - thats 1 plant harvest right ?


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

At last u have ur own bud again dude, Looks like it will see you untill u chop the outdoors dude. congratulations in a cilff richards style lol
YouTube - Cliff Richard - Congratulations


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

2 plants lol....one is clone forced to flower when root


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

mr west said:


> At last u have ur own bud again dude, Looks like it will see you untill u chop the outdoors dude. congratulations in a cilff richards style lol
> YouTube - Cliff Richard - Congratulations


thanks dude! i'll smoke a spliff of ww in ur honor


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

cool as fish with a humvee


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

lmao! cool as fish wit oz of free weed drying in the dresser


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

well yeah that an all lol. Cool as a cure for cancer


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice harvest, cant wait for smoke report!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks! wots the deal with that smoke reports...u can't try it...i may lie


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 24, 2008)

OOOOOH dont i wish..... pass me a j right threw the screen!! But i trust ya!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

hehehe, here man, puff puff pass>>>>>


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 24, 2008)

Very smooth and fruity.... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Looks delicious.


thanks dude!


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks good Cheetah! Is that a new camera?!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks man! its still my walkman camera lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

them sony cam phones are quite good really if u get the light sorted good


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

yes it makes amazingly good pics outdoors but under artificial lightning they sux!


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Nah, the Fisherprice ones piss all over Sony.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

2 megapixles was top line a few years ago, now of course u can get 12mp for a fairy cheap price. When will it end??


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

i got a canon 350d but thats outdated now, might g back to film cameras lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, I've got a 300D. Even older!

What about 60mp?

Hasselblad H3D-II 60 camera (without lens) on Dale Photographic Online


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 24, 2008)

enjoy your smoke man..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> enjoy your smoke man..


i gotta wait a lil bit


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2008)

very nice, u and all the junglist cats will be stoned in the jungle soon lol. oh and your poor doggie is probably squeezing his ass cheeks together hahaha.


----------



## DWR (Oct 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> very nice, u and all the junglist cats will be stoned in the jungle soon lol. oh and your poor doggie is probably squeezing his ass cheeks together hahaha.



whahah nearly wet my pants.....


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2008)

DWR said:


> whahah nearly wet my pants.....


 lmao...


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking sweet dude, I use clothes hangers as well lmao!


----------



## Atea (Oct 25, 2008)

Woooooow cheet pass me a puff man 
Looks good man, hope that shit smells and tastes good


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> Bump!


I want a hit too


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2008)

that stuff Iooks reaI wet with THC. enjoy. i can smeII it from here.gd. job.


----------



## markj (Oct 26, 2008)

hey cheetah!!!! 
how is it going?? are you enjoying your indoor harvest?? 

hows the outdoor plants going???

puff puff pass.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks ppl! both indoor plants are amazing smoke


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 26, 2008)

whooohoo! im in the 2 red blocks crew lmao!


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

thats it im not reppin u no more u have enough now lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 26, 2008)

hello bruda puff puff pass some nice shit lol >>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

koool, swap ya for some other nice shit lol puffffff puffffff passs>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 26, 2008)

niiiiiice


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 26, 2008)

In about 6 weeks  I am all out


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 26, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


cheetah2007 said:


> . . . puff puff pass some nice shit lol >>>>>


I hope my bagseed is ¾ as good or ½ or evan ¼ as good as your smoke.

hehehe


mind if I have a taste? puff, puff, pass 



hmmm, nice 


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 26, 2008)

here  >>>>>>


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 26, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


cheetah2007 said:


> here  >>>>>>



. . . . whew, that was *good*, thanks cheetah I needed that 



TTYL


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

puff puff passs to yellow snakes>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 26, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~

. . . . . puff, puff

thanks Mr West, that was doobley good

here ya go cheeta, pass




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

Bong hits......we'II use mine , here ya go.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

whooohoooo nice shit raiderman!!  toke toke pass>>>> some very good white widow  really nice taste very good high some citrus flavour....


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

is that the clone only ww seed you grew out cheets?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

the ww i smoke is from seed


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

have u got cones of that ww in veg?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

no, no veging plants now....jus waitin fo the outdoors and i'll take deserved break lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 27, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> no, no veging plants now....jus waitin fo the outdoors and i'll take deserved break lol



 cool, id put some plants in veg.... even tho u r on a break... veggin is easy... and you'll be happy, cuz you'll have big plants in 30 days... basicly if u started 30 days later you'll be behind 



I want some White Widow aswell, i am gona steal a puff  


Very nice ^^ 

rofl


----------



## markj (Oct 27, 2008)

you'll take your deserved break, but you'll be back sooner than you think.... i was thinking taking a break too, but now not more than two weeks after my harvest, i've already germinated the next generation.......) 

puff puff pass >>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

i need some money for the new grow box and the things are tight now  i dun think i can start new seeds fo atleast one month...shiiii....


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah i been non stop since i started in december
need a break


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

hey hey !!! im not talkin bout quit growin fo a year....i said 1 month lol in the shitiest scenario - 1 and a half lol


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

i do the break thing mysef after dec. its freezing aIready here. start bak march.say cheetah you got the best avitar on RIU.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

i need weed for my birthday lol at end of jan


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks raiderman, im doin my best lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

thats the stoned cheetah!  lmao


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> i need weed for my birthday lol at end of jan


me to in Dec. need at Ieast an ounce . decorate the house and yard for christmas, i gotta be a bit stoned for that.haha. puff..paaaaasssssssssssss.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

toke toke giiiive>>>>>>


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 27, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


cheetah2007 said:


> toke toke giiiive>>>>>>



toke fest . . . . puff, puff --> --> pass --> --> 


wow, Raiderman, nice stash you brought to Cheetah's party 


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

damn this ww is gettin better and better every day! 1 day in jar...not so much left lol smells awesome! cheers!


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 28, 2008)

Moderation my friend


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

oh i forgot...im so stoned  i've dryed 2 outdoor buds(cuted in thursday at 7.5 weeks flowering) propperly and they are very good, but more like heady up high....and i dun want that, so i'll let them mature a lil more till sunday....the 9 and a half weeker indoor s* is evil lmao!  i cough like a mofuka from her....evil bitch...makes my head spin... hehehehehehe...........


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Moderation my friend


yeah i'm preatty impresed from the quallity!


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Successful mission on the we then?! What's left outside?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

thats the outdoor crop. ill post some pics tomorrow to show you more. this picture is from 23-rd of oct.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

so u didnt chop the outdoor gals last night like u said then?
I always find it reaches the best smoke when ur down to ur last few joints lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

nah i didn't man. its very good in effect, but its givin me upity high and i dun want that...i wanna be smashed lol the indoor is very good @ 9.5 weeks, so im chopin in sunday


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

fair play mate lol u should be out of weed by then lol or r u saving some for the pepsi chalenge


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

yes man....i will be out of weed....lol i saved the biger buds from the indoors...lol 7-8 grams to support me near Christmas hehehe if i cure them fo 2 months it will be awesome  well, i highly doubt


----------



## genfranco (Oct 28, 2008)

ive been smoking 7 grams daily lol.. sometimes more than that....damn i gotta cut down...


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 28, 2008)

Well some of us have carreer to think of


----------



## genfranco (Oct 28, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Well some of us have carreer to think of


some can do both


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 28, 2008)

I envy you, I just can't deal with the "real world" when high


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

well, i smoked atleast 3 gs today


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

genfranco said:


> some can do both


yeah, i love to be high....and to do things when im high


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

i cant function unless ive had at least 1 fat joint prfrably 3 or 4


----------



## genfranco (Oct 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> i cant function unless ive had at least 1 fat joint prfrably 3 or 4



im with you... lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate driving when im str8 too i just wanna kill ppl, i have zero tollerance to anything lol


----------



## DoobyDoo (Oct 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> I hate driving when im str8 too i just wanna kill ppl, i have zero tollerance to anything lol


Haha, I'm the same way. When I was commuting 25 miles on the freeway, if I had any weed I'd make sure to pack a little before leaving in the morning. If I didn't, almost without fail I'd end up getting home just pissed off because of traffic. I still do sometimes, even though I don't take the freeway anymore >>


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 28, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


mr west said:


> i cant function unless ive had at least 1 fat joint prfrably 3 or 4




. . . . lol . . . . gettin normal 


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

mr west said:


> I hate driving when im str8 too i just wanna kill ppl, i have zero tollerance to anything lol


if u are bad bwooooy.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

damn im stoned like shit from mix of my both smokes  taste gettin better and better from the curing shit lmao! not much left too


----------



## Atea (Oct 29, 2008)

how mutch smoke you have left dude  ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

hmmm about 15 grms lol the best buds are separated and i plan to cure them fo long time....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

nah....maybe i got 12 left lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

Cheers for the Rep Cheetah lad 

So the smoke good? i read most of your journal.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

all this time and effort for a few weeks of good smoke lol its kinda ridicu==spl,s. lol I wouldnt have it anyother way sept maybe more smoke and less down time lol. So will u be doing a new jurny after ur lill break?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

i still got 5 ounces of orange bud left , but thier already bagged up in the freezer, is it to late to cure? thier already dry. i will cure a quarter pound of the g13 HP. hows the best way cheetah to do it? also went to the big city and got some new glassware, chk it out.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

YouTube - Ready-Set-Grow Part 6 of 7 UPDATED check dis out raiderman


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Cheers for the Rep Cheetah lad
> 
> So the smoke good? i read most of your journal.


yes it is awesome smoke. i love it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

mr west said:


> So will u be doing a new jurny after ur lill break?


u talkin to me??  yes i will !!! as i said im not quitin fo 1 year im quitin fo month and a half dude!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

very informative video, thanx . i will remeber that wen blue moonshine and HP are through . good informative grow video for the novice grower.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

cheers man glad i can help!


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah i cant remember were i found that vid but its been very helpfull to a lot of ppl here lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> u talkin to me??  yes i will !!! as i said im not quitin fo 1 year im quitin fo month and a half dude!


I am talking to u mate lol. i know its not a big break, u only gotta save up for ur upgrades init?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah, only...


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

how much u need? we'll have a whipround for ya


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

150 BGN....about 100 $


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

bout 70 quid then lol ill put in 10 pounds to get it going loll £10.00


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

mr west said:


> bout 70 quid then lol ill put in 10 pounds to get it going loll £10.00


its only about £61.13 at current exchange rate, 

I put in £10 to why not


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you need any seeds?!


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

nah i got plenty dave lol, will u be getting seedism seeds in they got a few nice strains.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 29, 2008)

I meant Cheetah  I'm too tight to chuck cash in, but a may be persuaded with a discount code for the site!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

i'l have that code to dave  j/k or was it?


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Haha. I bet you would  It'll take a little more persuading to get me to do a RIU discount!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

how much is a little more


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok, lots more!


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

ya all tight buggas lol. Am i the only one putting in?


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 29, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


mr west said:


> . . . . its kinda ridicu==spl,s. lol I wouldnt have it anyother way sept maybe more smoke and less down time lol.


I'm a terrible speller Mr West. I keep a dictionary window open all the time cause I need it. I'm not a smart Canuck, hehehe

Online Dictionary, Encyclopedia and Thesaurus. Free access.

alt + tab to switch windows, alt + esc to cycle through windows . . . . of course you probably know this already



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

lol it even speaks the word in a funny electronic voice lmao hours of fun lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

will it read sentences? that would be funny


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

i rite in smaller forms on tha internet and paraphrases cuz its pronunctiation is the same.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 29, 2008)

I always use good spelling and grammar as I'm very pedantic..


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 29, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


VCSDave said:


> I always use good spelling and grammar as I'm very pedantic..


 . . . . damn, now I gotta look up *pedantic*


_Characterized by a narrow, often ostentatious concern for book learning and formal rules_



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

*pedantic to me means splitting hairs, and yes i did copy paste **pedantic cuz im lazy lol now im writin in nice bold blue writin lol.
*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> I meant Cheetah  I'm too tight to chuck cash in, but a may be persuaded with a discount code for the site!


hehehe....no need of charity here.... but if u can hook me up with discount code i will not have anything agains it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

ok this is the midle harvest lol about 8-9 grams of outdoor s* to suport me till the final harvest. smells fuken awesome!!  buds are rock hard


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2008)

that looks dank my friend !!!!!!

DANK !

 Great buds dude, i am sure they will please you  HAHA ! GREAT GROW MAN GREAT GROW !!

I cant rep you.. but i would !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks dude! i cant rep ya too lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

i still can't figure - how the hell can i show pics directly in the post lol ???


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i still can't figure - how the hell can i show pics directly in the post lol ???









^^Locate that button on the editor and paste the web address of the pic into the box that opens.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

so i need to upload it somewhere else?? shiit i'll stick with the regular way


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Oct 30, 2008)

I gave you some rep dude!


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sensi Star is the shit by the way , My mate here specialized in growing that for a while.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

yes man it is the shit fo me atleast lol very good smoke...strong high, i love it


----------



## mnk007 (Oct 30, 2008)

mr west said:


> looking good so far dude, Shame ur not closer cuz i got too many clones and seedlings, I could do with someone taking a few off my hands. 400w hps should be ok if its far from the balast temp wise. Good luck with ya seedling dude may the fem fairy be on ur side.


pass them here.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i still can't figure - how the hell can i show pics directly in the post lol ???


umm pretty much upload to a website or directly upload from your comp


----------



## Atea (Oct 30, 2008)

Yo Cheet !

Soz to put a comment like this to your thread, but what would you recommend as a short bushy good smoke producing indica strain ?>>>>>pass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 31, 2008)

Jorges Diamonds #1 from Dutch passion: We are pleased to work together with Jorge Cervantes in our mutual project: Jorges Diamonds. The many grow books, DVDs and articles Jorge Cervantes published in the past 25 years in 9 languages, have helped growers worldwide to cultivate some of the best marijuana in the world. Now growers can grow Jorges Diamonds #1 and take full advantage of the fruits of Jorges collaboration with his old friends at Dutch Passion Seeds. The genetics of the strain were selected by Jorge from the 25 year old Research Gene Pool of Dutch Passion. Jorges Diamond is a unique resin-packed indica-dominant strain that is potent, sweet, flavourful and incredibly smooth smoking. The rare indica-dominant genes are mixed with just the right amount of sativa to give the smoke a very strong soaring long-lasting high. The exceptional taste and aroma are fruity and sweet. The insatiable taste is sweet and similar to wild honey smothered in raspberries. The strain is almost maintenance free, also spider mites and other pests know to leave Jorges Diamonds #1 alone. Medical note: By Thin Layer Chromatography the THC percentage was calculated at 16 to 18%, while the strain (medical note) is high in THCV, CBD and CBN. THC: 16  18 % Flowering period: 8  9 weeks Yield artificial light: 200  500 gram/ m2 Harvest time outdoor: 15 Oct.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Jorges Diamonds #1 is ace! Goes really well with Perplex (also Dutch Passion). Similar height and flowering period, and also similar properties.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 31, 2008)

hey wot is goin on with my discount code dude??


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheeky bastard!


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 31, 2008)

hey cheetah, how is the WW smokin? did u harvest the outdoor ladies yet


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 31, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Cheeky bastard!


lmao! sorry lol  >>>> i'll send ya some gforce when i finish it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 31, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey cheetah, how is the WW smokin? did u harvest the outdoor ladies yet


its very nice smoke man. some citrus flavour yum yum  i harvested two branches from the outdoors to suport me till i chop the rest in sunday


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 31, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lmao! sorry lol  >>>> i'll send ya some gforce when i finish it


I'll hold you to that!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 31, 2008)

hey hey! i'll chop the plants in sunday and i'll post the pics in monday! whooohoooo


----------



## markj (Oct 31, 2008)

hehe... i'm sure those outdoor ones will be amazing.... can't wait to see the pics!!!

cheers cheetah......puff puff >>>>>


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 1, 2008)

I too would love a taste of those outdoors girlies...


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

yo G how ya doing??
I got a new cheee thread if ya wanna look see https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but.html#post1546859Love


----------



## Atea (Nov 2, 2008)

Yo cheet , sup ?
Check out my new update pics


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 3, 2008)

hehehee.....


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 3, 2008)

Good work! Is that the WW?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks ! its the sensi star. no more ww  well i have 3-4 grams from the ww in my stash for special ocations only


----------



## Atea (Nov 3, 2008)

dang man get more weed growing 
Nice work with the sensi looks very tasty


----------



## DWR (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice harvest yo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now i know what u looks like


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 3, 2008)

hahaha....not completely


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

well donr dude nice looking harvest! Whats stopping u planting more seeds?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 3, 2008)

the cold....


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

isnt ur appartment heated then?


----------



## Atea (Nov 3, 2008)

hehe Mr.West cracked me up lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

well if u got a light and a room u can grow lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 3, 2008)

my apartment is huge lol its 120 squared meters and i live in only 2 rooms... the room where the grow tent will be is one of the rooms i dun live lol.... so its not heated. i'll only heat the tent, with termal regulated heater, set on 15 degr C. i'll count on very good insulation in the tent. there will be 2 termal regulators. one for the dark period as i said before and one for the day. the one fo da day period will be connected for the ventilation. i'll count on the hps to rise the temps to 25-27 degr C and when this happen, the ventilation will turn on!


----------



## Atea (Nov 3, 2008)

more than true west.
Checked out my updates ?


----------



## Atea (Nov 3, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> my apartment is huge lol its 120 squared meters and i live in only 2 rooms... the room where the grow tent will be is one of the rooms i dun live lol.... so its not heated. i'll only heat the tent, with termal regulated heater, set on 15 degr C. i'll count on very good insulation in the tent. there will be 2 termal regulators. one for the dark period as i said before and one for the day. the one fo da day period will be connected for the ventilation. i'll count on the hps to rise the temps to 25-27 degr C and when this happen, the ventilation will turn on!



Sounds goos buddy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 3, 2008)

er...wot is goos???


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

Image:Canada goose flight cropped and NR.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DWR (Nov 3, 2008)

maybe he missed the d with the s .... ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 3, 2008)

DWR said:


> maybe he missed the d with the s .... ?


hmmmm... i hope so lmao !


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

goose thats not it lol


----------



## Atea (Nov 3, 2008)

i did not write that one right  goos = ( good )
Sorry for the confusion mate


----------



## homegrownboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Good job Cheet...well done, enjoy your smoke.

I too have harvested again...my superduper strain is...well not anything short of amazing. There is no more skunky candy smell...it's a thick almost diesel smell. The smoke is heavy and hardhitting...all my friends keep trying to buy some off of me, but this ain't for sale, so they're out of luck on that.

I'm down to my final 2 plants, a clone and it's mother. The mom plant is enormous...she's only 2.5' tall, but she's over 17" wide...and producing ALOT of bud...won't be surprized if I get 4oz's off this bitch, THEN my friends can have some. 

I'm still sad about this great strain coming to an end...it's been fun and i'm glad I created (if it's not been already done) a KILELR strain. On that note, the name I have decided to name this great strain is, MP...(for "more please")...cause everyone that has smoked it has asked for it when i give them a choice in what to smoke, they always ask for the stuff that they had first.

Enjoy your smoke Cheet.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 3, 2008)

hello !!!  hows u, u crazy mofuga???


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

Im fine cheetah but u kno that, we spoke this afernoon lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol i was actually talkin to HGB lmao !!  i should off quote him, sorry


----------



## DWR (Nov 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol i was actually talkin to HGB lmao !!  i should off quote him, sorry




rofl gooose and this


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahahhaha...daamn


----------



## homegrownboy (Nov 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol i was actually talkin to HGB lmao !!  i should off quote him, sorry


Ya he was talkin to me...so..so...go smoke a long joint off a short bud!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha .....


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol i was actually talkin to HGB lmao !!  i should off quote him, sorry


I know u was and i was jus messin soz mate lol puff puff pas >>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol no problems mate puff puff give >>>>> S*


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

gotta love growing weed man, keeps me out of trouble anyway.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol coz u can't go anywhere fo more then 2 days??


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

lmfao yeah that aswell


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 4, 2008)

shiiiiit....


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

indeed shiiiiiiiit, i couldnt agree more mate.


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 4, 2008)

It is hard to find a good "sitter" for our babies, I even thought about putting a webcam in my cab to check on it when I am away ...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahahahah.... ask mrniceguy bout dat


----------



## homegrownboy (Nov 4, 2008)

I hate leaving my babies when I have to...luckily I have a good friend that watches while i'm gone.


----------



## Atea (Nov 5, 2008)

lmao a web cam lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

hahahaha....


----------



## Atea (Nov 6, 2008)

yo cheeck checked out my harvest, it was goooood


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

where the hell is it man????


----------



## Atea (Nov 6, 2008)

page 17 mate.>>>puff puff >>>>>pass some of the new shit


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 7, 2008)

fuken A! i found ww bud in the dresser, where the buds were hanging lol im so happy


----------



## Atea (Nov 7, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 7, 2008)

and I thought I was lucky the day I found a 5 euro bill in my back pocket...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 7, 2008)

hahaha....


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2008)

hehehehehe


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

hohoho 

sorry i couldn't resist when i noticed everyone was making noises


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

i never even thought bout it like that lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

i just seen, hahaha hehehe so i added hohoho  

my random moment of the day.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

kool keep em up i find them funny, i think the sun is trying to shine here today through the gloom


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

if you do see him send him my way, he's neglected to show face for a while here, stingy bugger!

reminds me of a famous george bush quote: the total eclipse shows the unreliability of solar power  stuuuuupid 

EDIT! would you adam and eve it! few mins after i wrote this the sun came out. what did you say to him west?


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

yay hes shining here too i can see blue sky at last lol
here comes the cold lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> my random moment of the day.


hahahahahah


----------



## Atea (Nov 8, 2008)

mmmmm weed


----------



## DWR (Nov 8, 2008)

its dark i feel like its 10 pm  

weird


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 8, 2008)

we are buildin grow cab right now


----------



## genfranco (Nov 8, 2008)

whatup cheetah... building a cab?... OH my ... What dimensions and lighting plans?

I sure like my grow tent way better than my grow cabinet.... lol... the cabinet i use it for veg state and works great... but for budding... more space...


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah i could do with more space to bud in, i got 8 plants in my drobe at the min lol


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 9, 2008)

I ll be building a new cab soon; or i ll buy a grow tent still not sure. I want to be able to flower 4 to 5 plants max while being able to veg and clone.

This way I figure by doing 1 to 2 grow a year I will have all the buds I need.


----------



## DWR (Nov 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> we are buildin grow cab right now


 Cant wait to see that man ! 

You are going to make it big aint ya  ?


----------



## genfranco (Nov 9, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> I ll be building a new cab soon; or i ll buy a grow tent still not sure. I want to be able to flower 4 to 5 plants max while being able to veg and clone.
> 
> This way I figure by doing 1 to 2 grow a year I will have all the buds I need.



how about a cab and a tent... harvest every 10 weeks period.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 10, 2008)

DWR said:


> Cant wait to see that man !
> 
> You are going to make it big aint ya  ?


we was buildin my mate's cab. he'll post journal soon i think


----------



## DWR (Nov 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> we was buildin my mate's cab. he'll post journal soon i think




ohhhhhhhh ok then 


Tell your friends hi from DwR !

^^


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Nov 10, 2008)

genfranco said:


> how about a cab and a tent... harvest every 10 weeks period.


*This is a nice lookin setup*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 10, 2008)

hello there buddy!  >>>


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 10, 2008)

genfranco said:


> how about a cab and a tent... harvest every 10 weeks period.


 
Nice looking setup, how big is that tent?


----------



## genfranco (Nov 10, 2008)

its the dr120 basically a 4x4 and 6.7 feet high... Its really like 3.11 feet x 3.11 feet

thanks for the compliment


----------



## genfranco (Nov 10, 2008)

ChaoticMetal said:


> *This is a nice lookin setup*


thx for the compliment... It is nice aint it..lol... i was trying to inspire cheetah..


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 10, 2008)

genfranco said:


> thx for the compliment... It is nice aint it..lol... i was trying to inspire cheetah..


My grow box is the cabinet you use for storing Looks good though


----------



## sb101 (Nov 10, 2008)

wow nice cab franco! i'm just usin a closet right now split up for veg/flower, i can't wait to have some more space with which to use a room or at least half of it lol. until then i'm gettin the basics down want a few grows under my belt before i go all out.


----------



## markj (Nov 12, 2008)

hey cheetah!!!!!!! I finally decided to start the threads for my 2 new grows. For now i've just started the cfl grow journal..... will start the hps one later during the day...

Here it is: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/129904-my-new-cfl-closet-grow.html

Cheers man!!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 12, 2008)

Just droppin in to see whats good.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

nuffin much...im workin lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

cheeeeeee ta ta ta ta ta ta ah 

hi


----------



## homegrownboy (Nov 21, 2008)

Where'd everyone go????????


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 21, 2008)

haha really though, haven't seen an update in a while now/


----------



## Atea (Nov 22, 2008)

geez been away for 2 weeks and is really quiet here lol

well been high most of the time over here, how ya guys doing ?


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2008)

if he's not growing anything theres not a lot to update is there?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

mr west said:


> if he's not growing anything theres not a lot to update is there?


true true


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 24, 2008)

mr west said:


> if he's not growing anything theres not a lot to update is there?


hahahaha.. there isn't lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2008)

how is ur saving fund for the new setup?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 24, 2008)

as bad as it can be lmao!


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2008)

u gonna have to beg, borrow and steal the money then


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 24, 2008)

hahahah fuck yeah


----------



## homegrownboy (Nov 24, 2008)

Gez....is everyone done there grow?...lmao!!!

I as well am done my growing...it was fun, and I wish I could have saved the strain...seriously one of the BEST I have ever smoked...I am very pleased with my cross-breeding. One joint will blitz you and a friend for a few hours. In total off of 3 plants, and 3 clones I got a total of 11.7oz. My mother plant yielding me 4.02oz. Good run i'd say..and not bad for flourscent lighting...the buds always looked fuzzy from there being so many trics.

Good luck with everyone's growing...that still are growing.

You going to start a new one Cheet?...I am too in a few months, going to be ordering some blue cheese and white russian, see if I can't get a stable cross outa those 2.


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2008)

im smoking some nice blueberry at the min that my mate grew>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 25, 2008)

puuuuuff puuuuuuff pass>>>>


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2008)

puff puff puff puff and p,p,p,puffffffff igstinguish


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 25, 2008)

A friend gave me some hash from Moroco this weekend, now I want buds even more


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2008)

was the hash from moroco not nice then Gorlax? There is some lebanise waiting for me to pick up tomoz lol


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 25, 2008)

Never been a big fan of hash; and this stuff is mediocre at best, still better than nothing at all. On the other a few weeks I got some from Afganistan and this stuff was amazing.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 25, 2008)

yo. just stopped in to see whats good.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude i love hash, makin it and smokin it. What's been good chewbacca?
And what's growin on jamie, haven't seen you around before.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 25, 2008)

ah damn, my bad jamie, i forgot we talked about in and out. people goin an changin their display picture and shit lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 25, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> ah damn, my bad jamie, i forgot we talked about in and out. people goin an changin their display picture and shit lol


mmmk ya I was thinkin damn dude must be pretty forgetful regardless of my pic change I pop in and out from time to time AND talked to u bout in-n-out.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 25, 2008)

haha yea i is a tard =)
"I was all who's this cutie? another girl grower, where she came from???"
all's good, i not even high......ok...well a little hehe


----------



## homegrownboy (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha ha...nice recovery dude!!


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Nov 27, 2008)

Yo Mr cheetah, check out my new plants in my grow diary


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 27, 2008)

im checkin ur diary all da time man


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't see a link bro for this diary......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 27, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/111613-diesel-ryder-400-watt-ecolite-14.html


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

ah thanks cheetah man


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry guys, ill get it fired up in my signature. Thanks guys. Once again, cheers cheetah dude


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers man!


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 28, 2008)

Cheetah you dont visit me anymore


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 28, 2008)

nuffin personal mate im on riu fo less time now...its kind of bored


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 28, 2008)

i meant boring*


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 29, 2008)

How rude!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha it's true though...when you ain't growing nothing it's not as much fun to come here...just the odd check up now and then.

How you doin Cheet? Got any ideas what your going to grow next? I was thinking of blue cheese and white rhino...but I think I found some new stuff. Check http://www.vancouverseed.com/ it's a place I know well, and there seed stock is always fresh. I'm looking at F'N Blue and Double Bubble. I'll probably try to cross the 2 as well, i like this x-breeding thing, it's hard but fun if you like trial and error.

Untill next time....


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2008)

I think its a bit of losing the passion for it, like u know pretty much how this growing lark works and u have no reason to be repeating the same stuff over and over again with diffrent ppl, maybe i duno im stoned lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ha ha...ya...stoned

My next grow i'll be on here, and I hope to see a few people that have been here as well.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 1, 2008)

shiiii ima rude bwoy huh??!   its hard to watch so many beautifull plants around ere and not to be jealous when u dun gro


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 1, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> How you doin Cheet? Got any ideas what your going to grow next? I was thinking of blue cheese and white rhino...but I think I found some new stuff. Check http://www.vancouverseed.com/ it's a place I know well, and there seed stock is always fresh. I'm looking at F'N Blue and Double Bubble. I'll probably try to cross the 2 as well, i like this x-breeding thing, it's hard but fun if you like trial and error.
> 
> Untill next time....


helo man! yes i actually have lol! im planing scrog grow wit two indicas - FD G-Force and GHS Himalaya gold.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 1, 2008)

mr west said:


> I think its a bit of losing the passion for it, like u know pretty much how this growing lark works and u have no reason to be repeating the same stuff over and over again with diffrent ppl, maybe i duno im stoned lol



You nailed it on the head in my case... Cant stand when you try and help people and before you know it you have to defend yourself against people that only read theory and never practice...... lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 1, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> helo man! yes i actually have lol! im planing scrog grow wit two indicas - FD G-Force and GHS Himalaya gold.



hey cheetah... Word of advice with he scrog.... when you think you veged enough.. veg longer and keep bending those branches under the net.... 

You might want to try suppercropping .... its way easier that dealing with the net BS.... trust me man...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 1, 2008)

i will ask u some questions before i start man


----------



## genfranco (Dec 1, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i will ask u some questions before i start man


Im here for ya man...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 1, 2008)

damn that was fast lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 1, 2008)

yema man.. i Passed out last night at 8pm.. and now here it is 3 am and im up... high as hell of some royal grape and lovin it!....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 1, 2008)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2008)

muhahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 2, 2008)

Lucky bastard....


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

This thiing still going


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sup Fyfe? puff puff pass>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

everythings gud mate, you? 

puff puff cough pass back. good morning  >>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

ye all cool, except my weed finished....its a sad day


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

im all out to mate 

i smoke all the kush i got and i cant even get hash anywhere at the minute. the whole island is having a dry spot. 

what you growing next cheetah. ???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

planing on scrog grow wit one GHS Himalaya gold and one FD G-Force. i have da seeds....jus have to build gro tent .....


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

are you waiting till after xmas or just going to start when your ready  

i have 3 weeks left hopefully. 

i was going to update today but forgot camera again


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah, i'll start when im ready. need money and time too lol


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

morning gentlemen, everythink looking good cheetah. shame to hear u 2 are all out i will be also in about an hour lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

morning man! shit happens lmao! dunno wot u mean by everything is lookin good lol everything is lookin not good


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

well nothink bad has happned other than running outa smokelol, i gota get on and finish my wadrobe i just cba lol. oh well its nearley xmas.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

runnin out of weed is the worst lol


----------



## DWR (Dec 3, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> runnin out of weed is the worst lol



 


it is.............................


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

true true, i got a couple quick questions if it alright with you?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

shoot me


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

i meant - go ahead, ask !


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

i cant remeba if u knew much about lowryders but, do you think that they can grow just aswell on 12/12 lighting as they would on 18/6?? also do you know if 5 litre pots are gona be ebuff for like 3 foot plants??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

5 litre pots are deff not enough for 3 ft plants. dunno bout the lowriders man sorry!


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

wat kinda pots u recomennd then? and no worries wid the lowryders.


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

i dont understand the whole gallon thing lol so litres if poss.


----------



## DWR (Dec 3, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> 5 litre pots are deff not enough for 3 ft plants. dunno bout the lowriders man sorry!



sure they are........  5 litres.. no prob..... its funny cuz most ppl think u need huge pots, but ya realy dont......  



sorry for interrupting.. but u can use 5 litre pots no problem dude, u can even get 120 cm plants wich is 4 fooot... i had 3 foot plants in 3.6 litres :

check pics..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

1 gal. = 4.54 litres. i recomend atleast 2 galons(10 litres) pot, 3 if possible. this conversion table might help u sometime lol - http://www.taylormade.com.au/billspages/conversion_table.html


----------



## DWR (Dec 3, 2008)

ohh and i am using 6.5 litres now, for my clones. cuz i want to get over 140 cm's.....


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

thanx for tha dude helps


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

lol...........


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

thanx for the help cheetah, i will see if i can find out about the 12/12 for lowryders.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

actually DWR helped ya wit proves


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

both did haha


----------



## DWR (Dec 3, 2008)

just got gta 4...  yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh about to uncover the world as a Balkan dude ^^

rofl !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

hahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

lmao random but awsome


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*im the balkan dude lol


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

lol true true, hey do u know much of lst?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

well, i was lsting my first plant. not hard to perform. jus tie the bitch down fo sumfin lol


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

what does it achieve though? and what do you tie down? and how old should they be wen u perform this? soz for all the questions thiking of trying it on 1 of my silver kush.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

check the grow faq dude! https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=110


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

i think its explained best in the last article.


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

ok thanx dude.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

no problemo man. cheers!


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

yer thanx for that a good read, think i mite give it a try wen i get my extra flowering light.


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

i ment veg light *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

do u 'ndastand wot lst gives? the lower branches gets as much light as the top. so big buds everywhere


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

yer i see that looks good ceing as u use the plant to its max and get everythink the plant has to offer.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

Im just experimenting with lst using something called bendz on my master kush. Ill be blooming her soon lol wen satori is chopped


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

u said that ur gonna veg longer man! rememba?


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

its been veggin ages man least 6 weeks lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

lol!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2xSLsiBiwA whoooohooooo


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 3, 2008)

West his turning his poor plants into modern art; very edgy stuff I like it...


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

itll prolly turn out a huge mistake but its fun learning lol, looks bit like a Dahl lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> Im just experimenting with lst using something called bendz on my master kush. Ill be blooming her soon lol wen satori is chopped



Whats up westy... 

You know i am doing a similar experiment... using weights to pull them down... but i used the supercropp technique first...

Ill post some close up in a bit..


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks cool, kinda wierd cool...but nontheless cool. Looks similar to the umbrella technique.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Whats up westy...
> 
> You know i am doing a similar experiment... using weights to pull them down... but i used the supercropp technique first...
> 
> Ill post some close up in a bit..


looks similer to one i did ages ago to my bubllicious


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 5, 2008)

they looks interesting, nice work.


----------



## cannabitch (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey cheetah and mr west!!  I suck for not being on here as much..im trying to pull myself back. it's time to do a new grow fuckers.  miss you guys!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 5, 2008)

Boy we all finished around the same time?...lol. 

What you growing this time Canna?


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Hey cheetah and mr west!!  I suck for not being on here as much..im trying to pull myself back. it's time to do a new grow fuckers.  miss you guys!!


well good to see ya hun hows thigs then?>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 6, 2008)

hey cheetah wats up?

are u still tokin the seni star and ww???


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2008)

haha i ythink hes finished it all now or only has a gram or so left lol, i could be wrong but i think hes scoffed it all.


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Ahhhh people are SOOOOO stupid here. Trying to explain why the sun is better is impossible.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

beter than what? course the suns better for growing plants, ive not noticed any silly ppl here recently lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 7, 2008)

yoooooooooo


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

hahaha I spoke too soon didnt i lmao


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 7, 2008)

what retard made a comment about the sun like that?
and how's the pacaso grow goin westy man


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 7, 2008)

This guy i'm arguing with...he says that a 400W HPS is brighter at 1 foot by 3.5X then the sun is bright, and that Jorges Crevantis says so as well. But it actually says that light MAY be better then the sun mearly for the fact of controlled enviroment, indoors you don't have clouds and shitty weather...that's where MH's and HPS's are better.


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/104395-100-watt-incandescent-21.html 

link to the page for you to look at.


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yo cheetaholio,
Got a question for you over in my grow diary, need your thoughts dude.

Cheers,

BigDaze


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

haha, what the hell. Sounds a little retarded to me, the sun is god! lol
Enviro factors are what indoor growers take advantage of but ask any high production grower that uses greenhouses to grow say about the sun and hps. They usually use the sun and HPS at the same time to counter those enviro factors usually in play.
Funny though =)


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 8, 2008)

Ya no kidding. Like WE said it's more about controlled then being better.

Thx for the back up Mister...appreciate it...i'd rep ya but i have to spread some more around first.


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 8, 2008)

Woo hoo i have 4 bars now...thx buddy!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKfOBC5Jl3c Whooooohoooo rude bwoy!!!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

deleted this shit....lol... I need some weed!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

wot u deleted?? lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

genfranco said:


> deleted this shit....lol... I need some weed!


oh yeah, me 2


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oh yeah, me 2


I went on a rant about how i hate africans acting like rappers and reggea peeps... they african imagrants..get them building shit.. get them doing shitty jobs... dont adore them for spittin blabber to a beat...lol....

then i notoced that i was being an asshole... and that i shouldnt care what people do in there lives and deleted the shit...lol... General Dies hard.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 9, 2008)

I read it before it got deleted lol, You do need a Jay =)


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

hey cheetah.... remember a while back i told you that i had tried cloning "your way" but without the celo on top... anyway... I had put a clone by the window in a glass and forgot about it... hehhe check this out..


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> I read it before it got deleted lol, You do need a Jay =)


hehee you saw that shit...lol... srry about that...lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2008)

shit wat did i miss?? lol puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 10, 2008)

SNAG! puuuuuff puuuuuuff >>>>>>> bak


----------



## Alto (Dec 10, 2008)

Yo Cheetah, wassup?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 11, 2008)

yooooo Alto! wasup bwoy? how ya bin doin ?? im fine  no new grow so far lol! puff puff pass>>>>


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi-jacked, boobies! Boobies, boobies!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 11, 2008)

i wanna say it again - boobies


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ha ha ha stuck up some more pictures of my garden of eden, some lovely boobs on display


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 11, 2008)

Been gone a while so i tought i'd look through your thread to check out what happened since I've been gone....Damn there's a lot of post in this motha fucker... I saw some pic's on page 172 that had your dog in them. Does he get high? My dog sometiomes will bump my leg so I will blow it in his face. And sometimes he will hold his breath so won't breath th smoke, that's usually when he's high enough... Silly dog...


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice.... Load that bong and pass it around whilst we watch....


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 11, 2008)

i knew i popped in at the right time ^^^^ mmm mmm mmm. helllllllo mr cheetah, how is life??


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 11, 2008)

I was going to post something but I forgot...


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)

mr west said:


>


was it anything boob related Gorlax?


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 11, 2008)

whats up cheeatah


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Dec 11, 2008)

How amazing are boobies! Especially when they jiggle.


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 11, 2008)

TITTIES...TITANTULA'S...TITAINIC...TITZILLA'S...TITNORMOUS...and if they're little they're called tittles.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)

gotta love breasts


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Dec 11, 2008)

now those are beached whale boobs!


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 12, 2008)

Good lord that is gross


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2008)

I think its a fake pic lol. Photoshops great for fukin about lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 12, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Been gone a while so i tought i'd look through your thread to check out what happened since I've been gone....Damn there's a lot of post in this motha fucker... I saw some pic's on page 172 that had your dog in them. Does he get high? My dog sometiomes will bump my leg so I will blow it in his face. And sometimes he will hold his breath so won't breath th smoke, that's usually when he's high enough... Silly dog...


the thread has turned to a chatin shit since i choped my shits lol actually my dog is feme  and yes, she is puffin from time to time. the fuken bitch even eat one of my last buds  she was sleepin fo 20 hours after dat. lol the bud was like 2 and a half grams ..... lesson learned - neva left da weed on the table when ur not in the room where ur dog is lmao! in the matter of facts, she dun eat any other plants in my house....shes jus breakin dem and left dem on the floor lol.....she eat jus weed lol over.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i knew i popped in at the right time ^^^^ mmm mmm mmm. helllllllo mr cheetah, how is life??


hello santa koosh  i is fine! how ya bin doin? puff puff pass>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> gotta love breasts


GRANDE Lmao!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 12, 2008)

my staff would try and pinch my bud that dog was so layed back you wouldnt notice if she was stoned lol


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Cheetah, Thanks to you I just ordered x5 BlueCheese From Pick n Mix  

Big thanks


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Hey Cheetah, Thanks to you I just ordered x5 BlueCheese From Pick n Mix
> 
> Big thanks



good call I always buy from pik n mix


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 12, 2008)

My beloved Gfriend made me order them, she really enjoyed the last batch (she even paid for the seeds) I am a lucky guy.

First order for me from Pick and Mix but Cheetah told me they where good, I did not know you also ordered from them. I can't wait to get the next batch going


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 12, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> My beloved Gfriend made me order them, she really enjoyed the last batch (she even paid for the seeds) I am a lucky guy.
> 
> First order for me from Pick and Mix but Cheetah told me they where good, I did not know you also ordered from them. I can't wait to get the next batch going


nice when the gfriend pays 
i ordered from p&mix good service will try seeds next year end of jan train wreck morrnin glory & Alaskan ice what you order Gorlax


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 12, 2008)

Screw political correctness! MERRY CHRISTMAS to every one!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2008)

you too homegrown dude. All my plants appert from the ww came from pickandmix lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard of the strain called "Honey"?...i just got a sample bag from a buddy that said it was called honey...and WOW it tastes like sweet honey.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2008)

ive only heard of honey oil and that just fucks u up lol.


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm smoking some right now actually...i just made a batch last night from a bunch of small nuggets and trim. It's yummy.

But this weed is really good too...it's some pretty potent shit, and not harsh at all...3 hits from my bong and I couldn't even feel the smoke...very smooth.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2008)

nice, i cant wait to get some trime to extract lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 12, 2008)

Ya now I have none...untill next grow, which will be in about a month i'll start.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello santa koosh  i is fine! how ya bin doin? puff puff pass>>>>


 chillin dude, its that time of year to show how much we love our families...........get out the wallets and spend spend spend, just for that holiday cheer.  the long lines and rude people are hurting me lol, consumerism at its darkest. i am done ranting now. it looks like you and me always smoke our harvest up too quick. i think we should both start growing 50 plants at a time.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/Barneys_Farm_Seeds__Honey_B.cfm?iProductID=5355

do u mean this homebrown?


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 14, 2008)

It very well could be that...dunno though. Good find.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 14, 2008)

mr west said:


> http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/Barneys_Farm_Seeds__Honey_B.cfm?iProductID=5355
> 
> do u mean this homebrown?


dude that strain flowers for 85-90 days.... Fuck that...


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 14, 2008)

Lmao....no patience growers eh? The longest I ever flowered a strain was for 14 weeks, can't remember what it was...but god dam was it fruity.

I love the long flowering starins...the taste is uncomparable, BUT, we're not look at that strain to grow, but rather if anyone has ever heard of the strain "honey"...since I recieved a bag of it and found it to be absolutly delicious.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 15, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Hey Cheetah, Thanks to you I just ordered x5 BlueCheese From Pick n Mix
> 
> Big thanks


hehehe cheers mate! good luck!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i think we should both start growing 50 plants at a time.


shit, we should lol


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 17, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Lmao....no patience growers eh? The longest I ever flowered a strain was for 14 weeks, can't remember what it was...but god dam was it fruity.
> 
> I love the long flowering starins...the taste is uncomparable, BUT, we're not look at that strain to grow, but rather if anyone has ever heard of the strain "honey"...since I recieved a bag of it and found it to be absolutly delicious.


I have smoked Honey B from Barney's farm. Unmistakinly HONEY flavor but could have been cured longer it was a little firey on the throat. I scored it at Barney Breakfast bar in Amstwerdam


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 17, 2008)

I found out it is Honey B from BF. It's a very nice smoke...very smooth not harsh at all.

Is that you in the picture Mattso?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 17, 2008)

BOOOOOOBies......


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dam i missed them again!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 17, 2008)

hello fellas! i really need a good offer for weed to support me fo da holydayz lol  puff puff pass>>>>>


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 17, 2008)

I ll be chopping soon, come over


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 17, 2008)

I wish I could help...but I live too far away.

Got a wierd plant to tell you about...found a seed in a good bag of weed...(I don't use bag seeds EVER...but figured why not)...well at 2 weeks of age and 2 nodes up...behold a pistal...and the next node up has a pistal starting too...kinda wierd...i've never heard of that unless it's an auto strain...but there are no buds forming on it like an auto would. There have been a few people on here saying the same things that there plants have pistals very early in age and i didn't believe them untill now. Kinda wierd huh?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 17, 2008)

weird indeed man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> I ll be chopping soon, come over


thanks fo da offer man!


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2008)

hey cheets, its only a fast train ride away. I can imajin Cheetah in Paris lol, sounds like a song tital lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 17, 2008)

lmao


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cheetah goes to paris - the movie

www.watch-movies.net - great site for all new and old'ish movies


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)

thats one of the funniest thought ive had all day


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 18, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> Cheetah goes to paris - the movie
> 
> www.watch-movies.net - great site for all new and old'ish movies


hahahahha  sounds like a blockbuster


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 19, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Is that you in the picture Mattso?


yep! in Amsterdam


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 19, 2008)

You kinda look like Ewan McGreggor from the side there.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 19, 2008)

Obi Wan Cannabis


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2008)

May the force be with you.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 20, 2008)

I am your Daddy ! lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2008)

Look out, its dertht franco and his stormtooper stonner dog, hes got a blunt saber lol, run.


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 20, 2008)

Ahhh call in the attack clones!!!!!

Lol our own version of Robot Chicken...lmao!! (if you heard of it before)


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

you guys are killing me this morning... hehehe.. its like i read it for the first time....lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

jesus H ... I love my dog tooo


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2008)

the attack of the clone stormtrooper stoner dogs begins


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 21, 2008)

This has to be onr of the longest threads that is absolutly dedicated to stoner nothingness...every page is something new and exciting.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 21, 2008)

.Your dog looks like how I feel.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

my mates brainstorm isn't doin it very good. it dun wanna grow  so here is cheetah on the rescue. tonight i will get the brainstorm under my cares. i gotta build the setup asap. i'll let ya kno wot is goin on lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 22, 2008)

rescue the bitch


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

ill try man, but the shits aren't fully sorted and the night temps will be very low  hmmmm maybe 10 C


----------



## genfranco (Dec 22, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ill try man, but the shits aren't fully sorted and the night temps will be very low  hmmmm maybe 10 C


I hear ya on the temps bud... She is vegging... keep the light on her all night...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

shes unda 18/6 now. dun wanna do extreme shits to her, coz feme seeds can turn hermies


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello all...i'm drunk and happy....lol!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

hahahha


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Are you laughing at me?...you better not be...i'll kick your ass mofo....lmao!!!!!!!!!kiddin

My uncle came though town with his new creation...and OMFG it's bezerk...that's the name litterally...and it literally bezerk's you...wow i'm SOOOOOOOO fucking stoned. The master has succeded again. I wish I could take a pic but I have no camera again...(i'm too rough with them I think), this stuff is soooooo pale green it's lookin almost white with a hint of green...and wow this stuff rox my sox off. He will be passing here again next month and will be bringing me a clone...i'll have a camera by then and will be able to take pics, needless to say i'm a little excited about it...it's SOOOO good it knocked my girlfriend out...smoked half a joint and she went to bed kinda mumbling to herself and snickering...I went in 2 minutes later and she was OUT.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

come on!


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Re-read my last post...i'm too baked to e-fight!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

hahahha nice shit then


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

DUDE...words can't explain it...ever smoke AK-47?...or White Russian?...it's killer smoke. This stuff is 3X better...and tastes really good like the ol' school skunk.

Ok wow...ever get vision like an old movie with a silk screen?...well i just got that..it's trippin me out...I LOVE IT!!!!! Glad i'm not drunk anymore, this is WAY better.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

neva smoked AK or WR.


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

O...well you gotta try it...it's REALLY good shit...blast ya good.

Ok...how bout white widow? except on steroids x2


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

With white widow I mean the original WW from GHS.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

neva smoke dat too man.


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Man u makein this HARD...lol.

What's the BEST smoke you've had for intense high?


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2008)

ww is one of my fave smokes lol i just love the smell in the bag, smells like sweets and kicks ya face in wen ya smoke it lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

dunno man. here the ganja is good or bad lol.


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Shitty.

Well then I couldn't tell you how good this is then if I have no comparison. I wish i've tried s*...then I could maybe compare to that but...i haven't so...i sux...lmao.

Ok...have you ever put out a joint cause you can't smoke anymore your soooooo stoned, and your not even half way through it between 2 people? That's this shit...it's an intense cerebral high...sends you to cloud 9 on a rocketship!!!!


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

mr west said:


> ww is one of my fave smokes lol i just love the smell in the bag, smells like sweets and kicks ya face in wen ya smoke it lol.


 
I've never had WW that smells sweet...more like skunk...must be a variation of WW from a different company?

Does boot ya in the face though.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

i had killah experiences wit weed. i kno wot ur talkin lol. and i think that im the one that sux, not u lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Naw...i'm too closed on my strains...lol I don't venture like I should...I tend to stick to what I know is good shit. I've never grown anything I haven't smoked first.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

thats cool. u kno wot ur doin.


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Ha ha...sometimes I don't...but shhhh it's our secret.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

well ok, i'll keep my mouth shut lol


----------



## homegrownboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok good...i'd hate for anyone to know that I sometimes screw up.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2008)

hahaha i bet u aint screwed up as bad as me lol


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 22, 2008)

ya WW is class strain to some kind nice mix of indica and sativa, gives kind of trippy sensations sometimes, 

the white buds are cool 2

what stuff u smokin at to mo cheetah?
are u going a do another grow soon?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

yes man i will adopt a plant tonight. lol! im smoking street weed


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 22, 2008)

me too. I have several months to go til I harvest mine.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

very shitty situation init ?? lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2008)

when ur forced to smoke soap bar cuz thats ya only choice, then its gettin bad


----------



## markj (Dec 26, 2008)

how is it going cheetah?? Enjoying the holidays so far?


----------



## UKcyrus (Jan 2, 2009)

sup cheetah bro hows things m8?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

happy new year ya all! may the ganja gods be on ur side!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

Whatup cheetah man.... how was the new years?.. got any ladies going yet?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

well still no....atleast the setup is almost done lol the grow tent is readdy


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

sweet man... whats left?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

well i gotta put the insulation and to pack it wit nylon. i need one more bathroom fan too.


----------



## learing the ways (Jan 4, 2009)

im looking forward to seeing the finished product cheetah, if ur involved i know its worth waiting around for, may suck now but, when its full of plants then you can smile , keep ya chin up my friend.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

hehehe thanks, i will  puff puff>>>


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 4, 2009)

Happy new year my friend. Thanks for stopping in and checking out my journal... Things are getting close...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

so here it is - grow room 3.0 lol i've puted the insulation on the floor, on the bak side and on the left side. i gotta attach the intake and to insulate the right side and the top of it. this will happen today. the door isnt ready too, but i'll take care of it today. the termal regulators will be connected in the weekend, coz i gotta wait fo my cousin which is engineer to help me  im startin to germinate asap. also i gotta put the emergency blanket on the walls. and i gotta place the net for the scrog too. anyone think that i have to put white paper all over the box?? coz i dont but... lol


----------



## UKcyrus (Jan 7, 2009)

hello mr ganja lol nice grow box man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

u like it? me 2 lol cheers man!


----------



## UKcyrus (Jan 7, 2009)

yea man you gots skillz lol..
bright and early i see m8


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

grow box 3.0 on the previous page lol


----------



## UKcyrus (Jan 7, 2009)

what you growin then cheetah dude?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

my mate will give me hes brainstorm from DP coz its growin very slow in hes cab. its the bushyest plant ive eva seen. im planing to put g-force from FD too but maybe not, maybe only one plant scrog.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

the scrog will be 70x70 cm


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

U aced it m8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

hmm, wot is aced? lol


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

heheh i was thinkin bout dat, but wasn't sure. so u like it. cheers man!


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

Excellent work ^^

hey, u got 2 rooms havnt u now...  ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

nah i have jus dis room, but i can turn my dresser in a ghetto veg setup wit fluros very easy.


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> nah i have jus dis room, but i can turn my dresser in a ghetto veg setup wit fluros very easy.




 Cool, yeah thought those were 2 boxes, u just did a step by step picturial...  

Lovely juvely, like the air filter in the box, that white thing.. style my bulgarien mafiosi !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

this is bathroom fan for the exhaust. its very good. i will attach a hose to it and place the hose very close to the HPS. gotta get another one for the intake. my plan is to connect termal regulator to both intake and exhaust fans and when the temps reach 25-27 degr C the vent will automaticly turn on. i will place a cage fan for cycling the air in the room. the plan is very good, but we'll see wot will come in the end.


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

Style......... 



U'd be a smart guy to buy a cooltube man ! rly...... or some kind of relector thats air cooled 

no ????


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

wish i can man. there is only one place that sell cooltubes here and they are ultra expensive man. but i keep my hps 20 cm from the tops which is very good imo. i can cut a hole on the top of my reflector and to attach the exhaust hose to it. i was planing to buy a real reflector, but im very tight on my money. if u notice, the grow box is made from diferent wood shits lol. money are the big problemo here... thanks god im the king of the ghetto diy setups lmao!


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> wish i can man. there is only one place that sell cooltubes here and they are ultra expensive man. but i keep my hps 20 cm from the tops which is very good imo. i can cut a hole on the top of my reflector and to attach the exhaust hose to it. i was planing to buy a real reflector, but im very tight on my money. if u notice, the grow box is made from diferent wood shits lol. money are the big problemo here... thanks god im the king of the ghetto diy setups lmao!


like the idea man !

That could work, hole on top of relector ataching the hose, perfect... 



-

u r tha ghetto diy king


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

i think i bumpd u up to 4 red blocks


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> like the idea man !
> 
> That could work, hole on top of relector ataching the hose, perfect...
> 
> ...


yep, i guess it will work. rep bak when possible man.


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2009)

in de ghetto, the ghetto. And a baby crys.......................in the ghetto!


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice grow box dude, you sticking some nice phat indicas in there. I want some martian mean green seeds! anyone know anyone with them in stock?

Bigdaze


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 8, 2009)

well, first i'll stick my mates DP Brainstorm plant


----------



## genfranco (Jan 9, 2009)

whatup cheetah?... Whats the good word man!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 9, 2009)

The box looks good my friend. How long til it's up and running?


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Are you going to use a ScroG method? I noticed that you do not have much height. Sorry for asking if this was covered in one of the 289 other pages.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 11, 2009)

heheheee no wories man!  yes, im planinng a scrog grow and the box is designed for scrog grows  >>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

my new grow journal - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152257-dp-brainstorm-ma-new-grow.html


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2009)

cheetah cheetah hello hello there


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

Eco co co co co co Eco co co co co co


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 25, 2009)

heheheheee


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2009)

hey you guys should check the new journal
i got me some big plans for these babies brewing in my head just havent got it down yet


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 25, 2009)

u should check mine too lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought you closed this thread? You have to many going to keep up on what's taking place now.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

i jus saw replys in it and thats it lol...OK, T H R E A D IS C L OS E D ! ! ! ! ! lmao!


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sup bro, hope your doing well, get ur ass some Diesel Ryder man! knocks the shit out of you so it does!


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey cheetah. Im so busy i havent had a chance to get on here much i Just wanted to stop by and say whats up? Hope everything is doing good over there mayne. See you around.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

hello doc! this thread is closed lol check the sec link in my signature for my curent grow journal. see ya


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

mayne????????????


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

wot?????????


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> mayne????????????


hehehehe... The new age kids int he states are saying instead of man
they say Mayne, magne its sound like Main.

Dumb asss kids these days eh...LOL


I cant get away from Whatup motherscratcher!... Thats my favorite! LOL

OH yeah... Its closed eh...LOL


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

! ! ! C L O S E D ! ! !


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 27, 2009)

Yo Cheetah!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 28, 2009)

yo maaan! wasup?? i have new journal goin man if ya want check the sec link in my signature dp brainstorm


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 28, 2009)

there you good cheet


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm good, how's tricks? I'll go check out the new journal!


----------

